# Glitches from the Adoption of Villagers



## CeciliaCrescent

Nintendo Released a patch addressing the main issue (ver 1.1.2). However, it instead * created much more bugs* that are possibly worse than the original one. 

*This incredibly helpful document *about the a common glitch from the discord server contains a lot of useful information about it. What's important to note is that it states that *It is no longer safe to trade villagers anymore* as there is a chance it will bug no matter what how cautious you are as long as it involves adopting villagers (even unintentionally via void). Although it also states that there *is* a way to clear your void to potentially mitigate glitching others' islands if you recently moved out other villagers in your own.

Here's another thread about villager glitches containing several reports about it.

Here's a post about how to avoid the glitch if you must absolutely must adopt someone (and there are still some loopholes that can result in glitching).

Please refer to the document above, this current thread and the threads I linked if you want information regarding the glitches, at least until I can compile them reliably in a single post. Until then, feel free to send me some anecdotes or helpful information regarding these glitches and I can place them in this post.



Spoiler: ORIGINAL POST



Nintendo Released a patch addressing the main issue (ver 1.1.3) . The *FIRST VILLAGER KICKED OUT* now can be adopted safely.

However, other glitches on subsequently forced out villagers arise if they *occupied the same plot *as the first one that was kicked out.

One of the possible scenarios is as follows.

For example. I force *BLANCHE *out with a *ROLF* *Amiibo*. Then my *FRIEND A* comes along and *adopts BLANCHE*. She will now be safely in Friend A's island with no problems. But then I decide to force out *ROLF* with someone else's amiibo , and then *FRIEND B* comes along to adopt *ROLF*. But instead of him, it will be *BLANCHE* who will end up in *FRIEND B's ISLAND*.

Other reported bugs are the second villager's house having the wrong exterior, cannot be entered , or even has a has a sign that says they moved out after a few days and can no longer be found on your island. Note that previously glitched villagers that were supposed to move in are unfortunately lost.

The initial issue has now been fixed but please continue to be careful regarding the adoption of villagers because of the new bugs that were brought about.

*OLDER POST*

I found out about this glitch from the Animal Crossing Discord and most of the information here is courtesy of a user by the handle of Barnse and I am posting this with their kind permission.

When you *adopt a villager* that was *FORCED OUT* by* another player* via the *CAMPGROUNDS*(either amiibo or normal random camper), the plot that the villager will occupy can become bugged and will simply state "*'s New Home* ". You *CANNOT *place any more new plots if this happens and the actual villager doesn't move in.

For example. My friend has *10 Villagers* and one of them is *SKYE*. They then scan another villager's card (For example *Sterling*) and convince him to come for several days. On the third day, to accommodate *Sterling*, they choose to *KICK OUT SKYE*, putting her in boxes. Afterwards, I, who want her, come along to *ADOPT SKYE*. My Island's plot where Skye is supposed to move in can then be glitched.

Villagers that decide to move out on their own accord (they come and tell you via exclamation or thought bubble) are *SAFE TO ADOPT* even if they originally came via amiibo. What determines the glitch is *HOW THEY LEAVE*. If you're taking part in a villager trade, make sure to ask the seller to *show you a SCREENSHOT* of the dialogue where villager is *thinking of leaving* to ensure they weren't just forced out via campsite.

Also, just to clarify. Villagers obtained via amiibo *from your campsite straight to your own plots* are 100% safe for you, the owner of the amiibo. It's the adoption (sending them off to other players who don't have the amiibo) that you should be careful about.

If you're unlucky enough to have gotten this glitch, there is a chance to fix it by removing the glitched plot. *It doesn't work all the time* however so use your discretion. Credit again goes to the user mentioned above.

1. Ensure you have 1 bugged plot (Lets say this belonged to the *Apollo*) and 1 plot open to any resident (If you cannot place a plot you will need to get another villager to move out, this can be done quicker with Time Travel)

2. Go on an *ISLAND TOUR* (Randomly moving villagers does not fix, tested) and find a villager on the island then invite him to your island (Lets say its *Wolfgang*). Inviting villagers via campgrounds also seems to work.

3. At this point Wolfgang will now move to your island and occupy the *BUGGED *plot, however his house will look like *APOLLO'S* house

4. In addition to this another house will appear in your town this one looking like *WOLFGANG'S* house. You won't be able to enter the house and upon trying, you will be told that *WOLFGANG* is out

5. If you were to check your map it would look like this https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/692001316779720714/692081710287814656/image0.jpg

6. Now you need to get *WOLFGANG *(i.e the newest villager) to move out. This can be done with time travel quicker and do not worry, villagers will not move out without you being told by them themselves. Forcing them out via campgrounds is risk as there's a chance it may cause even more problems.

7. You will need to check that he is going to move out by visiting him, he will either ping you with a "!" and run towards you or will have a bubble above his head and a sad expression.

8. Upon *WOLFGANG *moving out both houses will disappear leaving 2 empty plots. Again, this does not work 100% but is a known way to fix this if it happens to you.



*Please report this bug to Nintendo *via their text hotline (425-970-9648 if you live in America). Hopefully with enough reports, they'll fix this (again) and we can all walk away with our dreamies risk free.


----------



## yukimin

I've heard that the newest update actually fixed this issue. Is that not true? If so, that's a huge disappointment. Hope they pick up on it very soon!


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

yukimin said:


> I've heard that the newest update actually fixed this issue. Is that not true? If so, that's a huge disappointment. Hope they pick up on it very soon!



Has it? I've only heard of the duplication fix being addressed from that update. Can someone confirm? If it is, I'll just close this topic right away.


----------



## DJStarstryker

To be safe, I think it's best to just not adopt villagers from someone online at all right now.


----------



## yukimin

It could definitely just be something made up in the rumor mill. Would definitely need confirmation before closing the thread, it's important that people know about the issue just to be safe.


----------



## coffee biscuit

This is very scary, I actually just sold a villager that I forced out with an amiibo to someone yesterday... I really hope they don't get bugged, that would be horrible!! I wish I knew about this sooner ;___;


----------



## DJStarstryker

yukimin said:


> It could definitely just be something made up in the rumor mill. Would definitely need confirmation before closing the thread, it's important that people know about the issue just to be safe.



The problem with Nintendo is they didn't specify what they fixed in the patch notes. I read the Japanese patch notes and it just says it fixed a serious bug that affects game balance. They don't tell us what that is. People said they can't dupe anymore, so that feels safe to say that it got patched. But I haven't heard confirmation either way about the villager bug.


----------



## Feraligator

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/ac_newhorizons/comments/fp1dzh

I saw this video yesterday, is this something to do with this glitch?


----------



## xara

this is a scary glitch - i’m gonna refrain from adopting/giving away villagers until this gets fixed ;u;


----------



## Lisha

Wow... I'm glad there is a workaround, but I hope Nintendo hotfixes this soon!


----------



## Catparent

i have this glitch currently. i havent updated yet but will in an hour or two. ill update with if this fixes it or not.


----------



## MayorDawn

Can you actually move villagers out with this glitch? I heard you couldn’t

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the update didn’t fix it at all


----------



## Kattastic

PSA that the workaround is NOT a 100% fix — it did not work for either of my glitched plots, tried multiple times.

If you get this glitch, REPORT IT TO NINTENDO via their text hotline (425-970-9648) — I just did and I’m apparently the first person to have reported it despite 100s of people getting it. Please please please report this so we can get it fixed.


----------



## Relicum_

Yup, just happened to me too >___> I'll definitely message nintendo about this.


----------



## OLoveLy

Now I am more scared to play online... :c


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh... this is a big yikes. i was planning on buying some from someone today but i really don't want this glitch... ugh, this sucks. i REALLY hope they fix this as fast as they fixed the duping glitch...


----------



## Kattastic

Catparent said:


> i have this glitch currently. i havent updated yet but will in an hour or two. ill update with if this fixes it or not.



Update doesn’t address it at all. Best bet is to report it to Nintendo


----------



## yukimin

Good to know. This is really disappointing to hear, I can only hope they patch this quickly for everyone's sake.


----------



## BMXninja

I have the same problem, currently reporting it.

EDIT: they're telling me it's "part of the game." How??


----------



## Kattastic

BMXninja said:


> I have the same problem, currently reporting it.
> 
> EDIT: they're telling me it's "part of the game." How??



It took me a few tries to get a decent support representative who took it seriously as logged it as a bug. Please try again. I’ve found the text line to be the most helpful.


----------



## Shirohibiki

BMXninja said:


> I have the same problem, currently reporting it.
> 
> EDIT: they're telling me it's "part of the game." How??



...??? _what???_

how does that make ANY sense omg who are they employing


----------



## Kattastic

Shirohibiki said:


> ...??? _what???_
> 
> how does that make ANY sense omg who are they employing



A different rep also told me to “google a walkthrough” LOL. I even included pictures and tons of details. Yeah, I’m sure a locked plot glitch is just a challenge designed for me to overcome!


----------



## Cats_are_cool

I tried the fix but it didn't work for me at all.  
The new villager just moved in the empty plot. Might have to reset my town. Hopefully this issue is fixed very soon!


----------



## Kattastic

Update, I just tested this and even villagers kicked out by a naturally-occurring campsite villager (not an amiibo) glitch. It seems like anyone kicked out by the campsite, whether that’s from amiibo or not, becomes glitched.


----------



## Shirohibiki

Kattastic said:


> A different rep also told me to “google a walkthrough” LOL. I even included pictures and tons of details. Yeah, I’m sure a locked plot glitch is just a challenge designed for me to overcome!



-buries face in hands-
_oh my god_

just... i don't even know what to say at this point. i want to have a job i can be that bad at and still keep my job. i get that they may not know the answer but the correct way to deal with that is "okay i'll submit a bug report to our team since that's CLEARLY A BUG" omfg


----------



## BMXninja

Kattastic said:


> Update, I just tested this and even villagers kicked out by a naturally-occurring campsite villager (not an amiibo) glitch. It seems like anyone kicked out by the campsite, whether that’s from amiibo or not, becomes glitched.



jeez. this is really bad. 
my customer support person said that they "aren't seeing as anyone else experiencing this glitch"


----------



## meggtheegg

I've also heard theories that this glitch is a result of moving in villagers from or to someone's island whose system time settings arent turned "on" to be in sync with internet time

edit: source -- https://wonder-crossing.tumblr.com/post/613598396539928576/villager-move-in-glitch


----------



## Shirohibiki

BMXninja said:


> jeez. this is really bad.
> my customer support person said that they "aren't seeing as anyone else experiencing this glitch"



did you tell them you're looking online on forums and stuff and that lots of other people are reporting the issue there?? it's not hard to google and find people with the issue, i'm sure it's reported on reddit too. this is bonkers


----------



## BMXninja

Shirohibiki said:


> did you tell them you're looking online on forums and stuff and that lots of other people are reporting the issue there?? it's not hard to google and find people with the issue, i'm sure it's reported on reddit too. this is bonkers


I stopped when they told me that they documented the bug.


----------



## Relicum_

I just made my report with Nintendo and was helped very nicely. As soon as I said I was experiencing an ACNH bug they said "The one where the new villager won't move in?" so at least this CS rep is helpful haha. They made the report, so fingers crossed it'll get fixed soon :x


----------



## Kattastic

Relicum_ said:


> I just made my report with Nintendo and was helped very nicely. As soon as I said I was experiencing an ACNH bug they said "The one where the new villager won't move in?" so at least this CS rep is helpful haha. They made the report, so fingers crossed it'll get fixed soon :x



That’s good news, at least! Hopefully it’ll be fixed soon.


----------



## Mairen

So is this glitch from using amiibo cards? Or is it only if you get the villager from someone else's island? I guess I'm not fully understanding what's causing this. Am I not safe to use my own amiibo cards for my own town at this point?


----------



## Relicum_

Mairen said:


> So is this glitch from using amiibo cards? Or is it only if you get the villager from someone else's island? I guess I'm not fully understanding what's causing this. Am I not safe to use my own amiibo cards for my own town at this point?



If the villager from someone else's island was forced out (either by a 10th amiibo villager moving in or someone that randomly appeared in the campsite), if you adopt them the plot for their house glitches.


----------



## Mairen

Relicum_ said:


> If the villager from someone else's island was forced out (either by a 10th amiibo villager moving in or someone that randomly appeared in the campsite), if you adopt them the plot for their house glitches.



ah, glad to know it's just from someone else's island. I mean that's still not good, but I'm relieved at this point I can at least use my own amiibo cards.


----------



## kayleee

Okay sorry I’m kind of confused, this happens once you have 10 villagers and then invite someone to move in from the campsite right? This would create a glitched plot in my own town, and also cause problems for the person who is adopting that villager?

Oh nvm sorry I think I get it now. Wow I was about to invite someone in via amiibo too and I have 10 villagers, guess I’ll hold off on that. I wonder if it still happens if someone doesn’t come and directly invite the villager that’s getting forced out to their town. Like in past games villagers moving out could show up in friends’ towns who have talked to them in the past, I wouldn’t want one of my forced out villagers just happening to show up in a friends’ town if it would glitch


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

So I spoke to the guy that wrote that fix on discord, and yes, unfortunately, the fix really doesn't work 100% of the time. Also, I updated the original post to include that this also happens with normal random campers as some of you have found out on your own. Hopefully Nintendo patches this quickly with enough people reporting it. *Everyone deserves to have their dreamies~*


----------



## MateosOTI

I want to try the fix since I got the same problem, but I don't want to lose any of my villagers. Asking about step 7 in the guide, is it safe to time travel if you don't talk to your favorite villagers? They won't move out unless you talk to them?


----------



## Relicum_

I'm also wondering if you can kick out the glitched villager with 2 houses with an amiibo? Would that fix it? I don't have amiibos here to try but if that works I might just get a pack of cards.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

MateosOTI said:


> I want to try the fix since I got the same problem, but I don't want to lose any of my villagers. Asking about step 7 in the guide, is it safe to time travel if you don't talk to your favorite villagers? They won't move out unless you talk to them?



According to the one who originally wrote this guide, yes. They don't up and vanish anymore unlike in New Leaf. It would be nice if others could also confirm this, though.

Funny, in the original Wild World movie, this was a plot device. But I can see why people don't like it (me included).


----------



## cheezu

So just to be clear, can I still get this glitch even if I don't play online and just invite a villager over through my amiibo card?
This is scaring me.


----------



## Relicum_

cheezu said:


> So just to be clear, can I still get this glitch even if I don't play online and just invite a villager over through my amiibo card?
> This is scaring me.



No, the person with the glitch is the person who adopted a villager from another person, who kicked out the villager using an amiibo or campsite villager. So if you just use amiibos yourself, it should be safe.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

cheezu said:


> So just to be clear, can I still get this glitch even if I don't play online and just invite a villager over through my amiibo card?
> This is scaring me.



No, don't worry. It only happens if you *adopt* a villager from *another player*. Amiibos from your campsite straight to your island are 100% safe.

I guess I should make it clearer in the original post, huh?


----------



## Shirohibiki

part of me wants to buy some amiibo cards just to see if i get my dreamies since we shouldn't adopt from others rn but i think that's about as likely as doing islands for them lmao,,,


----------



## satine

Okay, I know this is probably obvious or already stated but I am nervous about doing a trade with someone right now and I just want to triple triple check: 

This is verified to not be an issue if the person does not force the villager out through amiibo, right? Like if they TTed just to cycle them out WITHOUT using Amiibo, would it still be a valid trade? 

Also I am wondering if it is possible to tell if someone did use Amiibo (because you know, some ppl are kinda dishonest, especially when it comes to really big ticket villagers...). I feel like it could be obvious because the amiibo'd villager is still in the campsite the day that the amiibo'd-out villager is in boxes. Is this true or am I remembering it wrong?


----------



## Shirohibiki

satine said:


> Okay, I know this is probably obvious or already stated but I am nervous about doing a trade with someone right now and I just want to triple triple check:
> 
> This is verified to not be an issue if the person does not force the villager out through amiibo, right? Like if they TTed just to cycle them out WITHOUT using Amiibo, would it still be a valid trade?
> 
> Also I am wondering if it is possible to tell if someone did use Amiibo (because you know, some ppl are kinda dishonest, especially when it comes to really big ticket villagers...). I feel like it could be obvious because the amiibo'd villager is still in the campsite the day that the amiibo'd-out villager is in boxes. Is this true or am I remembering it wrong?





Kattastic said:


> Update, I just tested this and even villagers kicked out by a naturally-occurring campsite villager (not an amiibo) glitch. It seems like anyone kicked out by the campsite, whether that’s from amiibo or not, becomes glitched.



so it seems like campsite in general? whether amiibo or not. i'm not sure about the rest, though, esp of villagers who already live there and whatnot. as for being able to tell if they're amiibo or not i honestly have no clue


----------



## Kattastic

satine said:


> Okay, I know this is probably obvious or already stated but I am nervous about doing a trade with someone right now and I just want to triple triple check:
> 
> This is verified to not be an issue if the person does not force the villager out through amiibo, right? Like if they TTed just to cycle them out WITHOUT using Amiibo, would it still be a valid trade?
> 
> Also I am wondering if it is possible to tell if someone did use Amiibo (because you know, some ppl are kinda dishonest, especially when it comes to really big ticket villagers...). I feel like it could be obvious because the amiibo'd villager is still in the campsite the day that the amiibo'd-out villager is in boxes. Is this true or am I remembering it wrong?



Yes, naturally move through TTing is fine. An easy way prior to trading is to ask them to take a screenshot of the villager with thought bubbles/asking to move out.


----------



## shrimplings

I assume this will naturally push amiibo card villagers to be a little more valuable for the time being due to them not being able to be instantly churned out for adoption. 

Wish this post came out earlier since I owe people 4 Ankhas practically. It really does seem like a glitch than a checksum considering all campsite villagers can glitch out. 

However, if anyone is willing to risk a plot to test TT’ing as a possibility to break the game PM me.


----------



## omelete

Shirohibiki said:


> so it seems like campsite in general? whether amiibo or not. i'm not sure about the rest, though, esp of villagers who already live there and whatnot. as for being able to tell if they're amiibo or not i honestly have no clue



Your odds are not terrible with the island. I have been going to islands and then adopting high tier villagers to then sell for more nook mile tickets. Pretty slow, but it does work.


----------



## Licorice

Is the void still a thing in this game? I have moved out villagers using my amiibo cards and I would feel terrible if someone got them on accident anyway but especially if their plot is going to be glitched.


----------



## Shirohibiki

omelete said:


> Your odds are not terrible with the island. I have been going to islands and then adopting high tier villagers to then sell for more nook mile tickets. Pretty slow, but it does work.



... i don't know why i never thought of that. you're a genius omg, thank you so much!! so adopting villagers out this way does not cause the house glitch then since it's not campsite related? i also have to figure out how to get them to leave too >_<


----------



## MateosOTI

So it seems like the fix is working for me, got a villager with two houses now, but I kinda don't know how to get one specific villager to move out, any further tips beyond the ones in the guide?


----------



## yukimin

CeciliaCrescent, do you mind if I take what you wrote with credit and post it on another forum website (Animal Crossing Community)? I'd like to get the message to as many people as possible.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

yukimin said:


> CeciliaCrescent, do you mind if I take what you wrote with credit and post it on another forum website (Animal Crossing Community)? I'd like to get the message to as many people as possible.



Oh, it wasn't originally from me. As I've mentioned in the original post, I got most of the info including the steps on the fix from someone named Barnse in the AC discord server. I did add and clarify a few things that I've learned in this forum though. If you ask me personally, you should just spread it freely, no need to credit me since it's basically third hand information and the whole point is to get this information out to people and prevent any heartaches.


----------



## yukimin

Alright, thank you!


----------



## CowKing

How can we report this bug to Nintendo?


----------



## Khaelis

My guess is that villagers being forced out by Amiibo are losing their data attached to them, so when invited they appear as 'null' on the player's island. Basically interacting and inviting an empty husk.


----------



## Wolfgirl786

Note on the fixing method It can also work to convince a villager from the campsite to move in instead of looking on an island


----------



## BMXninja

I got Henry to move into my glitched plot and another plot. Can I make him move out with amiibo, or do I have to do a lot of tting?


----------



## Corrie

This is absolutely horrible. I really hope they fix it soon!!


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Updated the original post to include some information reflected in this thread such as the US Nintendo hotline and the confirmation that inviting via the campgrounds instead of islands is also viable in the fix.


----------



## labradorlover

Please please don’t trade for an Amiibo villager that has been forced out, it will really mess your game up. Bare with me, this is going to be a long one, but here’s everything that’s happened so far.

I tried the fix online, this was what I did:

a) moved a second villager out so I had 2 plots free - the glitched plot, and another one
b) I moved in a villager from an island, who took over both plots above
c) I couldn’t get the new villager to leave organically, so I ended up kicking them out via a campsite visitor (not knowing that this also glitches your game)
d) which then left me with 2 free plots, and the glitched plot no longer stuck as sold to a blank name.

I thought this had fixed everything, until I tried adopting a villager from another user as part of a trade. The glitched plot was free, but the villager was saying my town was full. I moved someone else out so I only had 8, and then the villager successfully moved into the glitched plot. I then adopted a 10th villager from a deserted island, but this messed things up again - the one I traded for has now completely disappeared out of my game, only to be replaced by the campsite villager from earlier on in the process.

I’ve now randomly lost the villager I traded for, and i’m scared that there’s an ongoing issue with the glitched plot now. I’m going to have to reset my game as I don’t want this to impact me trying to get my dreamies or trade moving forwards, and I don’t even know how to explain this to Nintendo as the fix was done completely at my own risk, and i’ve gone further and beyond the original glitch that has been reported to them.

Just be careful everyone. Cheers.


----------



## Eirrinn

Oh jesus 
I was gonna use an amiibo villager to force out marshal to sell him to someone but I’m not even going to risk selling villagers or buying them right now. I hope Nintendo takes this seriously


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf

I think there's another amiibo kicked house glitch


----------



## BMXninja

labradorlover said:


> Please please don’t trade for an Amiibo villager that has been forced out, it will really mess your game up. Bare with me, this is going to be a long one, but here’s everything that’s happened so far.
> 
> I tried the fix online, this was what I did:
> 
> a) moved a second villager out so I had 2 plots free - the glitched plot, and another one
> b) I moved in a villager from an island, who took over both plots above
> c) I couldn’t get the new villager to leave organically, so I ended up kicking them out via a campsite visitor (not knowing that this also glitches your game)
> d) which then left me with 2 free plots, and the glitched plot no longer stuck as sold to a blank name.
> 
> I thought this had fixed everything, until I tried adopting a villager from another user as part of a trade. The glitched plot was free, but the villager was saying my town was full. I moved someone else out so I only had 8, and then the villager successfully moved into the glitched plot. I then adopted a 10th villager from a deserted island, but this messed things up again - the one I traded for has now completely disappeared out of my game, only to be replaced by the campsite villager from earlier on in the process.
> 
> I’ve now randomly lost the villager I traded for, and i’m scared that there’s an ongoing issue with the glitched plot now. I’m going to have to reset my game as I don’t want this to impact me trying to get my dreamies or trade moving forwards, and I don’t even know how to explain this to Nintendo as the fix was done completely at my own risk, and i’ve gone further and beyond the original glitch that has been reported to them.
> 
> Just be careful everyone. Cheers.



Man, I hope the normal fix doesnt cause these problems as well... I ended up getting my guy to move out normally after 12 hours of tting but I hope that it doesn't cause problems down the road.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf

I had one were after getting a villager from another town the plot turned into the other different villager house that he sold to a different person

- - - Post Merge - - -

But the house said it "I've moved"

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I used a different villager from an amiibo

- - - Post Merge - - -

And it was selectable for some reason and I got rid of that villager the next day and the house was open with the new villager


----------



## RoboHearts

I also had the plot glitch happen to me, and I fixed it by forcing the villager with two houses to leave by using an amiibo camper. The plot that was glitched was moved into by another villager, but I still have an empty plot left over. Is that one going to be glitched now? I didn't know an amiibo camper would make it worse.


----------



## Jou

I started over cuz of this glitch big sads


----------



## coffee biscuit

CrimsonFireWolf said:


> I had one were after getting a villager from another town the plot turned into the other different villager house that he sold to a different person
> 
> But the house said it "I've moved"
> 
> So I used a different villager from an amiibo
> 
> And it was selectable for some reason and I got rid of that villager the next day and the house was open with the new villager


This EXACT same glitch happened to me! Please report it when you can.



Jou said:


> I started over cuz of this glitch big sads


I feel your pain, I just reset my game and I'm currently resetting for an ideal map again :/


----------



## PrincessApple

i had this glitch but i think i fixed it? i traded someone for chief but he was kicked out via amiibo so i got the plot glitch. What I did is place a new plot then went to the island and recruited the first villager i saw which was benedect, i didnt care about them since I was gonna kick them out anyway. So two houses appeared one which was "chief"'s house but had benedict living in it and one was benedicts house but was always vacant. After I kicked out Benedict naturally two plots opened up. I then went on an island trip and recruited kyle who then moved into chiefs glitched spot and the move in was successful. Once kyle was in boxes moving IN I went on another island trip to move someone into the empty plot that benedict was suppose to be in. I recruited vivian and her move in was successful as well! I now have 10 villagers and no more glitched plots, or at least I hope its over! 

so that was my experience with the whole glitch plot problem, hope people find this helpful!

edit: im kind of scared to scan my skye amiibo bc i want her on my island but im scared of what will happen ): i want to kick out someone who wasnt part of the plot glitch idk if that changes it


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf

I had a glitch similar to this except for a wasn't an empty lot it was a different villager's house they said I've move

- - - Post Merge - - -

And apparently it was a different villager this person that I was training a different villager kicked out

- - - Post Merge - - -

But that one has a simple fix because you can still to get a different a villager from campsite or amiibo on it


----------



## naweyn

I’ve got a glitch that’s kind of similar to this one. I didn’t adopt anyone, but it’s related to the campsite. I scanned my Lolly amiibo and had her move in, she agreed and kicked Jeremiah out in the process. Now she has Jeremiah’s exterior instead of her own. No other plot thats inaccessible though, and I don’t know to which extent Lolly’s plot is glitched. I was able to enter her house when she was in boxes moving in. I’m gonna try to make her move out and see if the plot works as normal for other villagers moving in.


----------



## MrFrond

I'm having the same issue as Naweyn. It's really distracting to see Velma's house exterior not match her vibes at all. I assume if they make a glitch fix, this issue will remain...

- - - Post Merge - - -

For reference
I had 10 villagers. I used Velma's amiibo to get her in, because I like her, but when she arrived it did that "ghost house" thing. Then the next day she was in the house but the exterior was still Lopez's house. It's a minor thing, I GUESS, but it's really bugging me.


----------



## naweyn

MrFrond said:


> I'm having the same issue as Naweyn. It's really distracting to see Velma's house exterior not match her vibes at all. I assume if they make a glitch fix, this issue will remain...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> For reference
> I had 10 villagers. I used Velma's amiibo to get her in, because I like her, but when she arrived it did that "ghost house" thing. Then the next day she was in the house but the exterior was still Lopez's house. It's a minor thing, I GUESS, but it's really bugging me.



I’m trying to get Lolly out and I’ll make her move in again so I’ll let you know if that fixes the glitch!


----------



## naweyn

Update: I forced her out and the plot is now working as normal.


----------



## Krissi2197

Does this apply if they are moving out naturally?


----------



## PrincessApple

Krissi2197 said:


> Does this apply if they are moving out naturally?



villagers who move out naturally seem to have plots that are working fine and you wont have problems with the new villager moving in


----------



## MrFrond

I guess I'll have to move Velma out then because it super bothers me her house isn't hers. I'm unsure how moving works in this game though. Can the most recent villager want to move? I remember in New Leaf the 10th villager wouldn't ask...And...can you literally invite the villager who was just moved out right back in?


----------



## cheezu

So I guess no scanning my amiibo cards for now either just to be save.

- - - Post Merge - - -

So my understanding is that something about the amiibo cards doesn't sync with the game.

I wonder if a plot could also glitch if I just invited an amiibo villager while I had less than 10 in my town but I'm too scared to try to be honest.


----------



## Ace Marvel

cheezu said:


> So I guess no scanning my amiibo cards for now either just to be save.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> So my understanding is that something about the amiibo cards doesn't sync with the game.
> 
> I wonder if a plot could also glitch if I just invited an amiibo villager while I had less than 10 in my town but I'm too scared to try to be honest.



My 7th, 8th and 9th villagers were Julian, Colton and Whitney using amiibo cards, after that Molly moved naturally leaving a plot open and Rhonda took it by her own, my game has been working fine since.

Rhonda's house is different from the one Molly had, Molly was one of the tutorial villagers. Also someone took her, but I haven't invited a villager trough trades to my island.


----------



## stormblessedt

i've been lurking this thread since i had a ghost plot issue with fauna, and haven't seen anyone mention my solution, so thought i'd share!

i tried the fix listed in the op, but it didn't work (the island villager - opal -  moved into the new empty plot, ghost plot remained a ghost plot). decided to leave it for the time being and hope for a fix from nintendo, so scanned in my fauna amiibo, thinking i'd just move her in myself and kick out one of my 9. this went as normal, i kicked out tank (not opal), and the next morning i got the notif from isabelle that someone had moved in. however, fauna moved into the ghost plot, and tank's house became a free, normal plot - i've checked and i was able to invite an island villager if i wanted, and i let a random move in just to test it. 

maybe worth noting that the animal i adopted in the first place who caused the ghost plot was fauna?


----------



## AWildPikachu

So everything was fine last night but now I checked the plots and I have 2 houses for Vivian and a blank house.
I was supposed to have Audie, Dobie, and Kyle move in along with Vivian. Do I have to wait until they actually move in to see what the damage will be? None of them have the house built just yet I'm guessing I'll see tomarrow morning? I'm really worried because I had to villager trade and it wasn't easy nor cheap to find them... And if I try to fix it who would I have to try to get to leave?


----------



## BbyDeeEMILY

Thank you! this was super helpful, just one more question, what if I want to kick a villager out via amiibo (and send them to the void) but NOT send them off, is this still safe for me? (´｡• ᵕ •｡`)


----------



## kyoukokirigiri

I've had a similar issue, but not the same.  

I scanned a Chief amiibo card and moved him into my town; after a few in-game days, I scanned a Diana card.  Diana allowed me to boot Chief out of my town to take his place, which put him in boxes.  A friend visited my town and asked him to move to theirs, which he did -- his house said he moved out.  My friend reported that he had moved into their town fine and appeared in the unboxing phase.  Diana then successfully took his plot in my town, and I've experienced no issues with her since then.

However, on the first day of having Chief, once my friend's town hit 5 AM he suddenly disappeared from their map and left behind an empty plot.  The plot is not glitched as my friend has since moved in another villager via their own amiibo card, but it baffled us how Chief disappeared without warning.


----------



## PrincessApple

i think i fixed the unknown plot glitch but something new happened. I had Kyle who I invited from the island. Later I found Whitney at the campsite and kicked out Kyle. But when Whitney came in she had Kyle's exterior??? I'm so confused and I don't know what to do I was gonna trade Whitney off but I think I should hold on to her for now ;; I don't know if someone inviting to move her in would glitch their game or if they would have whitney but in kyles house or if everything would be normal in their game ): This all happened naturally and with no amiibos/trading involved.


----------



## Ace Marvel

PrincessApple said:


> i think i fixed the unknown plot glitch but something new happened. I had Kyle who I invited from the island. Later I found Whitney at the campsite and kicked out Kyle. But when Whitney came in she had Kyle's exterior??? I'm so confused and I don't know what to do I was gonna trade Whitney off but I think I should hold on to her for now ;; I don't know if someone inviting to move her in would glitch their game or if they would have whitney but in kyles house or if everything would be normal in their game ): This all happened naturally and with no amiibos/trading involved.



Whitney in my game has a white and aqua house (Aqua walls, white roof and white door) If you want to compare it.


----------



## PrincessApple

Teddy345 said:


> Whitney in my game has a white and aqua house (Aqua walls, white roof and white door) If you want to compare it.



yea shes in kyles house ):


----------



## edsett

It’s worrisome how plots can be glitched without amiibo. I hope Nintendo fixes this fast.


----------



## xTurnip

I now have this glitch in my island. I’m unsure of whether to reset or wait it out.


----------



## misery

xTurnip said:


> I now have this glitch in my island. I’m unsure of whether to reset or wait it out.


Same here.  
I've heared they Patch it in end of april


----------



## xTurnip

misery said:


> Same here.
> I've heared they Patch it in end of april



Where did you hear this from?


----------



## Doudy

This legit needs to get fixed ASAP. I have 2 glitched spots/villagers. Meaning 4 of my houses are screwed due to this glitch. 

Is there anyway to organically get the villagers out easier and go back to normal?

I’ve TT’d over 10 days with straight neglect to the new villagers (I’ve been talking to my own villagers normally) but it’s not triggering them to leave. 

I’ve heard forcing them out via amiibo screws up your island permanently. (I don’t want to start over lol) I’ve reported it to Nintendo too but like we need this fix sooner. 

If anyone has tips for getting the glitched villagers out your island faster. Please let us know.


----------



## Kurashiki

i know there's a lot of uncertainty, but does anyone know if there are issues inviting villagers w amiibo if they are NOT forcing out other villagers? or can it cause glitched plots still?


----------



## Ace Marvel

Kurashiki said:


> i know there's a lot of uncertainty, but does anyone know if there are issues inviting villagers w amiibo if they are NOT forcing out other villagers? or can it cause glitched plots still?



I invited Julian, Colton and Whitney as my 7th, 8th and 9th villagers and my game seems fine.


----------



## Kurashiki

Teddy345 said:


> I invited Julian, Colton and Whitney as my 7th, 8th and 9th villagers and my game seems fine.



thanks for letting me know! i was planning to save my amiibo till i had 10 to force evict some villagers rather than waiting for them to leave naturally, but since space is limited and this looks like it may take some time to fix it seems like it may be a better option to use my last few spots for amiibo villagers :c


----------



## Doudy

Kurashiki said:


> thanks for letting me know! i was planning to save my amiibo till i had 10 to force evict some villagers rather than waiting for them to leave naturally, but since space is limited and this looks like it may take some time to fix it seems like it may be a better option to use my last few spots for amiibo villagers :c



How are you coping with the glitch? It’s driving my OCD crazy...


----------



## Kurashiki

Doudy said:


> How are you coping with the glitch? It’s driving my OCD crazy...



i don't have the glitch, sorry if that wasn't clear. you could try the fix posted by the op if you havent already


----------



## misery

Should we reset or wait?


----------



## Aubrey895

So say I invite beau with the card and force out a villager my game will be fine right? Beau will move in normally and I’ll have no glitched plots right?


----------



## Doudy

Aubrey895 said:


> So say I invite beau with the card and force out a villager my game will be fine right? Beau will move in normally and I’ll have no glitched plots right?



Nope, it messes up the game. You have to kick out the glitched villagers organically which is an absolute pain, there needs to be a foolproof way to do it. 

I think a great way for Nintendo to help users is to let Isabelle have like 3 tokens to demolish plots/kick out villagers.


----------



## BMXninja

Doudy said:


> This legit needs to get fixed ASAP. I have 2 glitched spots/villagers. Meaning 4 of my houses are screwed due to this glitch.
> 
> Is there anyway to organically get the villagers out easier and go back to normal?
> 
> I’ve TT’d over 10 days with straight neglect to the new villagers (I’ve been talking to my own villagers normally) but it’s not triggering them to leave.
> 
> I’ve heard forcing them out via amiibo screws up your island permanently. (I don’t want to start over lol) I’ve reported it to Nintendo too but like we need this fix sooner.
> 
> If anyone has tips for getting the glitched villagers out your island faster. Please let us know.



https://www.belltreeforums.com/show...est-way-to-kick-villagers-out-WITHOUT-amiibos
This is a good thread that answers your question.


----------



## sheepie

just wanted to share this guide that helps to move out villagers super fast. hope it helps someone.


----------



## shanni

hi, it might have already been answered before, but i was wondering if it's okay for amiibo/camper villagers to come into our towns but then leave naturally by asking to leave (not forced out via amiibo), or does this still create glitched plots? thanks ;v;


----------



## sheepie

shanni said:


> hi, it might have already been answered before, but i was wondering if it's okay for amiibo/camper villagers to come into our towns but then leave naturally by asking to leave (not forced out via amiibo), or does this still create glitched plots? thanks ;v;



as long as they ask to leave there wont be a glitched plot.


----------



## PrincessApple

is the most recent villager/10th villager able to move out because whitneys house is glitched and I kind of want her gone even if she seems fine as far as game play goes


----------



## shanni

sheepie said:


> as long as they ask to leave there wont be a glitched plot.



ahh, thank you so much!!! <3


----------



## sheepie

PrincessApple said:


> is the most recent villager/10th villager able to move out because whitneys house is glitched and I kind of want her gone even if she seems fine as far as game play goes



i believe moving out the glitched villager, as long as they asked to move (and if they have 2 houses) should fix the plot glitch. i'm in the process of doing the same.


----------



## PrincessApple

sheepie said:


> i believe moving out the glitched villager, as long as they asked to move (and if they have 2 houses) should fix the plot glitch. i'm in the process of doing the same.



ah okie but do move out mechanics work like new leaf where the most recent/10th villager wont ever move? bc whitney is my 10th villager but her house is glitched


----------



## sheepie

PrincessApple said:


> ah okie but do move out mechanics work like new leaf where the most recent/10th villager wont ever move? bc whitney is my 10th villager but her house is glitched



nope, you can get any villager to move. on the previous page i posted the guide i found on how to move out villagers efficiently. ^^


----------



## PrincessApple

sheepie said:


> nope, you can get any villager to move. on the previous page i posted the guide i found on how to move out villagers efficiently. ^^



oh okay thank you ^^


----------



## Doudy

sheepie said:


> nope, you can get any villager to move. on the previous page i posted the guide i found on how to move out villagers efficiently. ^^



The guide says you can’t move out your most recent villager? (Says it at the very bottom)


----------



## sheepie

Doudy said:


> The guide says you can’t move out your most recent villager? (Says it at the very bottom)



i have been able to get out my newest villager.. so that's not true.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

there are so many variations of this glitch it's actually kind of crazy... did they not test this out because it's a player-to-player thing? the duplication glitch is also p2p. i'm-


----------



## sheepie

i attempted to follow the guide to fixing the bugged plot and it.. kind of worked. i have a plot that now says 'plot available' but no one is ever able to move in. really hope they fix this, rn i am stuck at 9 villagers.


----------



## Relicum_

So, happy update! The fix worked for me, and I'm back to 10 villagers and no glitched plots or duplicate houses. I basically followed the guide, though with some little differences, so for the record I'm still gonna put up what I did:

-Skye's house was glitched

- I used Nook miles to find Twiggy on an island and had her move in

- Twiggy occupied Skye's original house AND the empty plot, so 2 houses belonged to Twiggy at this point

- I used a villager (Gladys) that naturally occurred in my campsite that then moved into Twiggy's house. This left 2 empty plots in the meanwhile.

- I used Nook Miles to recruit a 10th villager to test if none of the empty plots were bugged anymore, but everything went as it should have and my 10th villager (Renee) moved in normally.

I still hope Nintendo releases a fix for it, but at least this worked for me. I hope y'all can get rid of your glitched villagers, too! ;;


----------



## Doudy

Relicum_ said:


> So, happy update! The fix worked for me, and I'm back to 10 villagers and no glitched plots or duplicate houses. I basically followed the guide, though with some little differences, so for the record I'm still gonna put up what I did:
> 
> -Skye's house was glitched
> 
> - I used Nook miles to find Twiggy on an island and had her move in
> 
> - Twiggy occupied Skye's original house AND the empty plot, so 2 houses belonged to Twiggy at this point
> 
> - I used a villager (Gladys) that naturally occurred in my campsite that then moved into Twiggy's house. This left 2 empty plots in the meanwhile.
> 
> - I used Nook Miles to recruit a 10th villager to test if none of the empty plots were bugged anymore, but everything went as it should have and my 10th villager (Renee) moved in normally.
> 
> I still hope Nintendo releases a fix for it, but at least this worked for me. I hope y'all can get rid of your glitched villagers, too! ;;



Wait, so the glitched house became a working plot without you moving them out?


----------



## zammey12

So for clarification's sake, If I kick someone out of my own island using amiibo, I'll glitch my game? How does this glitch affect my island?


----------



## kayleee

So I just kicked Mac out of my island with Goldie's amiibo, and now Goldie is living in Mac's old house lol (the house exterior is wrong). Not sure how to fix this other than moving Goldie out and someone else in?

edit: So it looks like there is actually a glitch possibility for kicking villagers out via amiibo on your own island. I don't have a glitched plot or anything but Goldie has the exterior of Mac's house.


----------



## Doudy

zammey12 said:


> So for clarification's sake, If I kick someone out of my own island using amiibo, I'll glitch my game? How does this glitch affect my island?



It ruins the houses exterior and I think the amiibo never moves in.


----------



## kyoukokirigiri

So, up until this point I've scanned 3 amiibo cards and they all moved into my town successfully with normal house exteriors.  However, I just scanned Rosie's card and forced Sprocket out of his plot for her to move in to.  On the in-game day I did this, he went into boxes without problem.  I then time traveled back a few days and noticed his house exterior was still present, but Rosie now lives inside.  I can interact with her fine, but the exterior is glitched.  Wondering if this overall glitch has something to do with time traveling.  Additionally, Isabelle never gave the announcement of Rosie moving in.


----------



## Doudy

kyoukokirigiri said:


> So, up until this point I've scanned 3 amiibo cards and they all moved into my town successfully with normal house exteriors.  However, I just scanned Rosie's card and forced Sprocket out of his plot for her to move in to.  On the in-game day I did this, he went into boxes without problem.  I then time traveled back a few days and noticed his house exterior was still present, but Rosie now lives inside.  I can interact with her fine, but the exterior is glitched.  Wondering if this overall glitch has something to do with time traveling.  Additionally, Isabelle never gave the announcement of Rosie moving in.



Yeah, I just said that at the top hahah, you wanna basically kick them out organically without any amiibos or such. That’s the only way to completely reverse the bug.


----------



## lucydiamondz

kyoukokirigiri said:


> So, up until this point I've scanned 3 amiibo cards and they all moved into my town successfully with normal house exteriors.  However, I just scanned Rosie's card and forced Sprocket out of his plot for her to move in to.  On the in-game day I did this, he went into boxes without problem.  I then time traveled back a few days and noticed his house exterior was still present, but Rosie now lives inside.  I can interact with her fine, but the exterior is glitched.  Wondering if this overall glitch has something to do with time traveling.  Additionally, Isabelle never gave the announcement of Rosie moving in.



Did you have Rosie fully move in before you TT'd back? Or TT'd back when Sprocket was in boxes? I am curious if it still glitches the exterior/interior if you have the amiibo character fully moved in after forcing someone out first.


----------



## kyoukokirigiri

Doudy said:


> Yeah, I just said that at the top hahah, you wanna basically kick them out organically without any amiibos or such. That’s the only way to completely reverse the bug.



Oops sorry!  Do you know if you have to cycle through a certain amount of villagers to reinvite one back to your town, like in New Leaf?



lucydiamondz said:


> Did you have Rosie fully move in before you TT'd back? Or TT'd back when Sprocket was in boxes? I am curious if it still glitches the exterior/interior if you have the amiibo character fully moved in after forcing someone out first.



No, Rosie was not fully moved in.  This seemed to be what triggered the glitch to happen.  I know for a fact though that if the amiibo character is fully moved in, they won't glitch if you TT back or forwards.


----------



## Mello

kyoukokirigiri said:


> Oops sorry!  Do you know if you have to cycle through a certain amount of villagers to reinvite one back to your town, like in New Leaf?
> .


You can invite them again directly after letting them go.


----------



## FairyChrissy

Relicum_ said:


> So, happy update! The fix worked for me, and I'm back to 10 villagers and no glitched plots or duplicate houses. I basically followed the guide, though with some little differences, so for the record I'm still gonna put up what I did:
> 
> -Skye's house was glitched
> 
> - I used Nook miles to find Twiggy on an island and had her move in
> 
> - Twiggy occupied Skye's original house AND the empty plot, so 2 houses belonged to Twiggy at this point
> 
> - I used a villager (Gladys) that naturally occurred in my campsite that then moved into Twiggy's house. This left 2 empty plots in the meanwhile.
> 
> - I used Nook Miles to recruit a 10th villager to test if none of the empty plots were bugged anymore, but everything went as it should have and my 10th villager (Renee) moved in normally.
> 
> I still hope Nintendo releases a fix for it, but at least this worked for me. I hope y'all can get rid of your glitched villagers, too! ;;



Did skye end up moving in or no?


----------



## StarryTumble

Just had this happen to me. The weird thing is that I saw the character's name initially when the plot was sold. The day after, it showed that blank. Does fixing it take long and a lot of TTing? I'm so bummed out about this.


----------



## Doudy

Anyone know the result of amiibo kicking these glitched villagers?


----------



## kayleee

kyoukokirigiri said:


> So, up until this point I've scanned 3 amiibo cards and they all moved into my town successfully with normal house exteriors.  However, I just scanned Rosie's card and forced Sprocket out of his plot for her to move in to.  On the in-game day I did this, he went into boxes without problem.  I then time traveled back a few days and noticed his house exterior was still present, but Rosie now lives inside.  I can interact with her fine, but the exterior is glitched.  Wondering if this overall glitch has something to do with time traveling.  Additionally, Isabelle never gave the announcement of Rosie moving in.



Yeah this is basically what happened to me with Goldie- I ended up inviting another villager from the campsite (in this case Wolfgang) and kicked Goldie out, and then I kicked Wolfgang out with Goldie and her house exterior was fine this time.


----------



## Doudy

kayleee said:


> Yeah this is basically what happened to me with Goldie- I ended up inviting another villager from the campsite (in this case Wolfgang) and kicked Goldie out, and then I kicked Wolfgang out with Goldie and her house exterior was fine this time.



Wait, so repeating the cycle twice fixes it?

Let me get this straight. 

You had a glitch villager (2 homes)

Scanned the amiibo(we’ll call this amiibo 1), kicked the glitched villager out. 

You had the amiibo 1 villager with the glitched exterior.

Used another amiibo (we’ll call this amiibo 2) to kick amiibo 1 villager out

So now amiibo 2’s takes over amiibo 1’s glitched exterior?

Cause from what I’ve heard if you try and kick out a glitched villager using amiibo will ultimately put them in a state where they never move in. It just says they’re in the process of moving in no matter what. 

Please confirm when you can, thanks.


----------



## Blades

Does anyone know what the shortest time frame for organically kicking a villager out is without amiibo to avoid the glitch? This assumes you are hitting constantly with the net, avoiding, push in holes, etc.


----------



## StarryTumble

sheepie said:


> just wanted to share this guide that helps to move out villagers super fast. hope it helps someone.



For anyone using this guide, do you know if you have to TT 15 days again once you get a villager who wants to move out but it's one you want to stay? I feel like none of my villagers have been wanting to leave after one of them tried. orz


----------



## Doudy

StarryTumble said:


> For anyone using this guide, do you know if you have to TT 15 days again once you get a villager who wants to move out but it's one you want to stay? I feel like none of my villagers have been wanting to leave after one of them tried. orz



Yep, you need to restart the cycle. 

May I ask how you got that guide to work?

Do you save between each TT day after the 15?

Thanks


----------



## StarryTumble

Doudy said:


> Yep, you need to restart the cycle.
> 
> May I ask how you got that guide to work?
> 
> Do you save between each TT day after the 15?
> 
> Thanks



Ah no wonder no one has been wanting to leave anymore LOL.

I am saving between the days. So after the initial 15 day timeskip, I check every day to see if any villagers wanna leave. I do a quick scan around. If no one has the bubble, I save and close app and TT +1 day. And even though it will be rarer, you can have villagers want to move out in the rain. Rod wanted to move out while it was raining.


----------



## Doudy

StarryTumble said:


> Ah no wonder no one has been wanting to leave anymore LOL.
> 
> I am saving between the days. So after the initial 15 day timeskip, I check every day to see if any villagers wanna leave. I do a quick scan around. If no one has the bubble, I save and close app and TT +1 day. And even though it will be rarer, you can have villagers want to move out in the rain. Rod wanted to move out while it was raining.



Have you initiated any sort of convo with the villager you’re trying to make leave?


----------



## StarryTumble

Doudy said:


> Have you initiated any sort of convo with the villager you’re trying to make leave?



It seems random honestly. I didn't have much a method but talked to everyone just so that they wouldn't need to get reacquainted with me after 2 weeks and activate the bubble right away. Most of my villagers were free game to leave though so it went quickly for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry for the double post. Has this happened to anyone yet?

My bugged villager was to be my 10th resident, so I needed to make someone else from my town leave. I was able to do that and got someone in my campsite and had them move into my town. He did not move into the bugged plot though and just moved where the last resident used to live. So I still have my bugged plot.

Is my case a lost cause. Could I try again by having another villager leave? This is incredibly frustrating as I have been trying for hours to try fixing this. I hope a fix comes along soon.


----------



## Doudy

StarryTumble said:


> It seems random honestly. I didn't have much a method but talked to everyone just so that they wouldn't need to get reacquainted with me after 2 weeks and activate the bubble right away. Most of my villagers were free game to leave though so it went quickly for me.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sorry for the double post. Has this happened to anyone yet?
> 
> My bugged villager was to be my 10th resident, so I needed to make someone else from my town leave. I was able to do that and got someone in my campsite and had them move into my town. He did not move into the bugged plot though and just moved where the last resident used to live. So I still have my bugged plot.
> 
> Is my case a lost cause. Could I try again by having another villager leave? This is incredibly frustrating as I have been trying for hours to try fixing this. I hope a fix comes along soon.



You’re basically trying to hit the bugged villager.


----------



## StarryTumble

Doudy said:


> You’re basically trying to hit the bugged villager.



Right. Is it just random that a villager move into the bugged plot? I'm trying again right and trying to get someone else to move out. Just wanting to make sure that it's still possible to be able to fix it.


----------



## Doudy

StarryTumble said:


> Right. Is it just random that a villager move into the bugged plot? I'm trying again right and trying to get someone else to move out. Just wanting to make sure that it's still possible to be able to fix it.



No, I meant, stop kicking people out. You want to kick out the glitched villagers.


----------



## AshdewCrossing

Hi all, hope some light can be shed on this situation.
Recently Shari moved out from my town, and Fang moved into her plot through the campsite (not amiibo). He then moved out on his own, and someone came over to adopt him. However, the person ended up with Shari's plot which became stuck in their town, apparently the house says that Shari has moved out, and she is there on Resident Services.
Anyone experienced this before/know of a fix?


----------



## StarryTumble

Doudy said:


> No, I meant, stop kicking people out. You want to kick out the glitched villagers.



None of the villagers are glitched. The issue I'm having is that no one I'm getting to move in is moving into the bugged plot so I can then kick them out. The villagers that end up moving in just move into the normal empty plots while the bugged one remains untouched.

So the villager that was supposed to move in is Wolfgang. He was going to be my 10th resident. His plot glitched out and did that "__'s new home" thing.

I was using the workaround guide but since I had 9 villagers already, I needed to make someone else move out. I had Dora move out. I went ahead and did that so I could have 1 empty plot and then the bugged plot.

I then got a villager to move in through the campsite/island tour (I did both since I had tried doing this twice already). So I get Patty to move in via island tour. According to the workaround, she should have moved into the bugged plot, right? Patty moved into what was Dora's plot (the non-glitched plot). Wolfgang's plot remains.

I got this to happen twice so I was wondering if it's just a coin toss whether the new villager ends up moving into the bugged plot. Or is this a case where I can't do anything about the bugged plot?


----------



## Shirohibiki

i really hope everyone who has this going on is reporting their situations to nintendo. this HAS to be fixed ASAP. i keep praying that it's fixed before my amiibos come in the mail in a few days but i sincerely doubt it lmao


----------



## Doudy

Shirohibiki said:


> i really hope everyone who has this going on is reporting their situations to nintendo. this HAS to be fixed ASAP. i keep praying that it's fixed before my amiibos come in the mail in a few days but i sincerely doubt it lmao



idk WHOS feet i need to kiss at Nintendo but y’all actually need to go out of your way and report it if you’re experiencing this issue. I usually never report bugs but like this ones actually so annoying


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Shirohibiki said:


> i really hope everyone who has this going on is reporting their situations to nintendo. this HAS to be fixed ASAP. i keep praying that it's fixed before my amiibos come in the mail in a few days but i sincerely doubt it lmao



mine is coming in a week too and i'm worried.


----------



## Doudy

Underneath The Stars said:


> mine is coming in a week too and i'm worried.



Mine come Friday lmao, legit ordered all my dreamies.


----------



## StarryTumble

Doudy said:


> idk WHOS feet i need to kiss at Nintendo but y’all actually need to go out of your way and report it if you’re experiencing this issue. I usually never report bugs but like this ones actually so annoying



I reported the issue through the number in the OP. The person who helped acted like this is the first time they heard about it. They did say they would forward it to the proper department to find a solution though.


----------



## Doudy

I do call + text. If you got time, give them a call and stress how game breaking it is lol.


----------



## zammey12

Has anyone tried this without time traveling? If so, were the results the same? If not, I’ll take one for the team and see what happens if you just wait out the move in completely.


----------



## Doudy

zammey12 said:


> Has anyone tried this without time traveling? If so, were the results the same? If not, I’ll take one for the team and see what happens if you just wait out the move in completely.



Nothing happens.


----------



## zammey12

Doudy said:


> Nothing happens.



What does “nothing” mean here?


----------



## Spamus

Is it true they have to be forced out through Amiibo/Campsite? 
I got the glitch today after adopting Shep from someone yesterday. They swear they don't even own Amiibo and Shep was TTed out with the ? over his head.
It's totally possible they're lying to me of course.


----------



## StarryTumble

Spamus said:


> Is it true they have to be forced out through Amiibo/Campsite?
> I got the glitch today after adopting Shep from someone yesterday. They swear they don't even own Amiibo and Shep was TTed out with the ? over his head.
> It's totally possible they're lying to me of course.



I hear that while amiibo don't have to be involved, they could be forced to move if say a villager at the campsite wants to move in and they talk it out at the resident building. Apparently that can also trigger the glitch from what I understood.

I had received a villager before and was told she moved out naturally and I had no issues. If the person said that they got the villager to move out naturally with the thought bubble, then it would really suck if that's another trigger to the glitch. I'd hope they wouldn't stoop to lying, but if what they're saying is true then trading villagers is just not safe at all at this point.


----------



## Kattastic

Spamus said:


> Is it true they have to be forced out through Amiibo/Campsite?
> I got the glitch today after adopting Shep from someone yesterday. They swear they don't even own Amiibo and Shep was TTed out with the ? over his head.
> It's totally possible they're lying to me of course.



How reputable was the trader? I feel they were lying, since villagers don’t ping a “?” Over their head to move — they have thought bubbles, now. In the future maybe ask for a screenshot for proof that they asked to move and weren’t forced?


----------



## MapleSilver

This is unfortunate that such a game-breaking glitch managed to slip through the cracks. Really feels like something of this magnitude should have been discovered during testing, especially given Nintendo's strict quality controls. Thanks to all of you who have been informing people of this bug, as something like this needs to be known by everyone.


----------



## Spamus

After the 1.1.2 patch my Shep plot went from the blank name to available again. Not as good as actually getting Shep but hopefully they’ve fixed the problem. We’ll see I guess.


----------



## RoxCross

Yeah the same thing happened with my Eugene plot. Super sad I didn't get him but at least I can make friends now.


----------



## Doudy

Patched. Enjoy kiddos.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

IT WAS PATCHED???? OH MY GOD


----------



## zooblenoodle

yup it's been patched!! no more issues now C:


----------



## CowKing

It got patched? Hurray!


----------



## DawnDays

it shouldn’t affect villagers who are regularly moving in right? just the empty plot glitch?


----------



## Doudy

CowKing said:


> It got patched? Hurray!



Yes I just said that LOL


----------



## Dormire

Doudy said:


> Patched. Enjoy kiddos.




It's April 1st. Don't play with my heart like that. (PLS BE REAL)


----------



## Arixana

RoxCross said:


> Yeah the same thing happened with my Eugene plot. Super sad I didn't get him but at least I can make friends now.




I happen to have Eugene's amiibo if you want him c: because of the glitch I'll do it through the courtesy of my own heart


----------



## Wolfgirl786

I’m glad they fixed it does that mean it’s safe to force out villagers via campsite and trade them. I’m still stuck with the two houses for one villager for the fix still gotta wait til mine moves. I should’ve been patient and waited for the patch


----------



## StarryTumble

So glad it's been patched.


----------



## Doudy

Dormire said:


> It's April 1st. Don't play with my heart like that. (PLS BE REAL)



I’m not, update the game. 1.1.2


----------



## mayorapple

So glad it's patched! I have a lot of popular amiibo cards I'm sure some people would love to have


----------



## Aubrey895

Okay so has anyone tested if it’s safe to adopt a forced out villager though?


----------



## edsett

Aubrey895 said:


> Okay so has anyone tested if it’s safe to adopt a forced out villager though?


Seconding this. It seems the fix leaves a normal empty plot with no villager still.


----------



## mae.

“We are very sorry, but animals that were scheduled to migrate at the time of the malfunction will not return to the original island and will not be migrated this time.”

did you replace the plot with a new villager?

- - - Post Merge - - -



DawnDays said:


> it shouldn’t affect villagers who are regularly moving in right? just the empty plot glitch?



yep! my plots between the update still said the correct names!


----------



## Shirohibiki

i'm really surprised they fixed it! i really hope they also fixed the glitched exteriors too..? can anyone confirm that glitched exteriors when forcing villagers out are also fixed?


----------



## kittenation

Hello. I downloaded the patch but it did not fix anything for me. Sparro is living in Diana’s house and Sparros house is locked up and says he’s out.


----------



## StarryTumble

Just read this. I would still be very careful trading villagers.

https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/248082-animal-crossing-new-horizons/78533195


----------



## maplecheek

StarryTumble said:


> Just read this. I would still be very careful trading villagers.
> 
> https://gamefaqs.gamespot.com/boards/248082-animal-crossing-new-horizons/78533195



That sucks!  I hope we have more information and confirmation of patch working or not working. I wonder if one of the persons involved had not updated their game and so received a duplicate.


----------



## Shirohibiki

-facepalms- ... sigh. keep reporting stuff to nintendo i guess.

i read on that gamefaqs thread also that someone was unable to force a villager out with amiibo after the patch. can anyone confirm if this is or isn't the case?


----------



## stelare

Shirohibiki said:


> -facepalms- ... sigh. keep reporting stuff to nintendo i guess.
> 
> i read on that gamefaqs thread also that someone was unable to force a villager out with amiibo after the patch. can anyone confirm if this is or isn't the case?



I was able to force a villager out with an amiibo just fine without any issue.


----------



## Wolfgirl786

kittenation said:


> Hello. I downloaded the patch but it did not fix anything for me. Sparro is living in Diana’s house and Sparros house is locked up and says he’s out.


It only fixed the glitched plot when no one was living in it, I still had that as well and just had to move out the villager with the 2 houses


----------



## Dormire

So what _is_ really happening? The amiibo glitch is still not fixed? I really want to start trading villagers aaaa...


----------



## TheMariqua

I was able to trade my Raymond for Julian after the patch hit. I'm pretty sure @Valliere forced Julian out via amiibo, and the trade went alright as far as I'm concerned: Julian has his usual dreamy space~y house.


----------



## Wolfgirl786

I read thru the forum at least from what there saying you can fix the new glitch by forcing out the glitched one with an amiibo, they’re also speculating on whether it’s caused by forcing out the most Recently moved in villager


----------



## zammey12

I just forced out Benedict using my Dizzy amiibo and it worked fine. Different exterior and no glitched plots.


----------



## maplecheek

It seems to be a problem when someone evicts a villager, then uses the same plot to evict another one.  The second one can be glitched.

The first eviction is fine if the villager evicted by amiibo does not occupy a plot that was previously an eviction-adoption, if that makes sense?

I let go of a villager who was moved in via amiibo, Diana (not most recent move-in), by evicting her with Zucker.  Diana went to the adoptee perfectly.  Then, someone wanted Zucker so I evicted him.  The person who adopted Zucker (most recent move-in by amiibo eviction) got Diana.  Her house was normal, she just was the wrong villager.

I've heard of people getting glitched houses from the void when visiting people to trade as well, so there are quite a few issues happening.


----------



## momayo

I was able to adopt a villager who was forced out through Amiibo. The house exterior and interior were fine, no glitches. So in my experience, there was no glitch anywhere --- was able to adopt from another island perfectly fine.


----------



## BMXninja

Did the new update fix this glitch?
Edit: Just read through the thread. Yay!


----------



## Florence + The Machine

momayo said:


> I was able to adopt a villager who was forced out through Amiibo. The house exterior and interior were fine, no glitches. So in my experience, there was no glitch anywhere --- was able to adopt from another island perfectly fine.


I can also confirm I had the same experience. Someone forced Megan out of their town with an amiibo and she moved into my town without a hitch.


----------



## digimon

i think there are still issues with boxing up villagers (maybe another bug ?) i did a few villager trades yesterday after the patch came out via amiibo and one had no issues and the other trade had an issue. the villager arrived to the island with the right house exterior but the sign says “i’ve moved out” the person tried to tt to fix it but it doesn’t work.

edit: out of 3 trades only 2 villagers moved out successfully without any issues!


----------



## ninjatown

Is the bug fixed or not?


----------



## Kristen

ninjatown said:


> Is the bug fixed or not?


judging from all the stories from the posts I've seen here, it looks like nobody is having that problem anymore. the problem now is using the same plot over and over again to kick villagers out - they'll get the previous or first villager that was kicked out. I don't know if this just applies if they were the most recent villager to move in or if it happens no matter what.


----------



## Nami

So, it still isn't safe to really start trading villagers away via amiibo campsite, then? Since that part of the problem still exists? Just don't want to cause anyone else's game harm, lol.... I have Raymond and I really don't want him, but want to make sure he gets to a good home since many people are looking for him! Don't need a glitch still in the way of that.


----------



## ornge

Nami said:


> So, it still isn't safe to really start trading villagers away via amiibo campsite, then? Since that part of the problem still exists? Just don't want to cause anyone else's game harm, lol.... I have Raymond and I really don't want him, but want to make sure he gets to a good home since many people are looking for him! Don't need a glitch still in the way of that.


I'm curious! I do hope that the glitch is fixed and if youre looking to get rid of Raymond I'm sure a lot would want him (me included). I know the balloons are fixed for me so I am hopeful that the glitched plot has been fixed (which I haven't experienced) I currently just got a free spot so I would be willing to take him, no pressure!


----------



## LowJoziah

i’ve read on it and it’s been saying the glitch is fixed, but the villagers that were glitched out won’t be going to your island, so if you still have raymond, i’ll offer for him!


----------



## pocky

*THE BUG IS BACK!!!! (since we now have a subforum dedicated for villager trading can a stick be made there as well)*


----------



## Jaden

maplecheek said:


> It seems to be a problem when someone evicts a villager, then uses the same plot to evict another one.  The second one can be glitched.



So is it possible to evit different villagers with different amiibo? Like, I want Charlise to move out and evict her for Diana. Then I move on to evict Bill for Merengue. 

Does the bug affect this or is it really only when recycling one spot?


----------



## Kristen

pocky said:


> *THE BUG IS BACK!!!! (since we now have a subforum dedicated for villager trading can a stick be made there as well)*


ok but I gave marshal to someone and kicked him out via amiibo and they got him no problem


----------



## maplecheek

Jaden said:


> So is it possible to evit different villagers with different amiibo? Like, I want Charlise to move out and evict her for Diana. Then I move on to evict Bill for Merengue.
> 
> Does the bug affect this or is it really only when recycling one spot?


For me its just when re-using the spot


----------



## pocky

Kristen said:


> ok but I gave marshal to someone and kicked him out via amiibo and they got him no problem


 Consider yourself lucky


----------



## Bwazey

Does anybody know if Nintendo is trying to fix the glitch again? I’m going to boot Diana out with an amiibo card soon and would like to give her to a good home, but don’t want to glitch anybody’s island!


----------



## ChocolateShiba

So, the glitch with the villager moving to a new town but then their house saying they've moved out.

Does their house go away the next day? Do we know if they get voided and can be picked up by someone else?

I booted Audie out via Amiibo card before I reset my island so I could stash her on my BF's island and then get her back when I was ready. I checked his island today and her house says "I've moved out." So, incredibly bummed by that.


----------



## Nami

Bwazey said:


> Does anybody know if Nintendo is trying to fix the glitch again? I’m going to boot Diana out with an amiibo card soon and would like to give her to a good home, but don’t want to glitch anybody’s island!




Just be careful in not glitching your own island, lol. I kicked out my first villager and replaced her, but I got the home exterior glitch. I have Lolly living in Muffys house. On the outside, anyway. No trading involved.


----------



## Bwazey

Nami said:


> Just be careful in not glitching your own island, lol. I kicked out my first villager and replaced her, but I got the home exterior glitch. I have Lolly living in Muffys house. On the outside, anyway. No trading involved.



Man that’s lame.The worst that’ll happen is the amiibo villager will have the same exterior as Diana then, right? I’ll still be able to get my amiibo villager?


----------



## Calysis

Posting because there is definitely still a glitch regarding adopting villagers.

Most of my villagers have been adopted out no problem, but my most recent villager I got to move for someone (Willow) _pinged me on her own to move_ and wound up being another villager (Kiki) for them. No idea what went wrong. She wasn't forced out, and I had villagers from other plots move before I had her move.


----------



## ChocolateShiba

Calysis said:


> Posting because there is definitely still a glitch regarding adopting villagers.
> 
> Most of my villagers have been adopted out no problem, but my most recent villager I got to move for someone (Willow) _pinged me on her own to move_ and wound up being another villager (Kiki) for them. No idea what went wrong. She wasn't forced out, and I had villagers from other plots move before I had her move.



Do you know if they had potentially had Kiki in their void?


----------



## Calysis

ChocolateShiba said:


> Do you know if they had potentially had Kiki in their void?


I don't believe so, since it was their partner getting the villager for them. I have had Kiki twice before, but the two who adopted her last night and today adopted her successfully. Willow has been the only one to bug on me. I did not have any villager in my void either.

*edit*:
Please read *this* thread - it seems to be the same glitch that happened. Kiki was in my void despite being in a different plot and being successfully adopted.


----------



## Ace Marvel

So it went like this:
Colton moved naturally
Chief took his empty plot
Forced Chief with Merengue amiibo card
Chief is fine at new island

Colton was an amiibo card, he took the plot when it was empty and the first to do so.
Chief was an amiibo card, he took the plot after it was empty.
Merengue is an amiibo card, that forced Chief out.

Until now both Merengue and Chief are doing okay.


*UPDATE*
Rhonda moves naturally from a totally different plot to make space for Raymond
Rhonda is given away
Rhonda appears as chief in this new island
Raymond which move out naturally from a different player arrived to my island okay and he unpacked fine.

So what I got from this is that it is not the plot or how is moved, the next villager after forcing someone out, will be glitched.


----------



## pocky

ChocolateShiba said:


> So, the glitch with the villager moving to a new town but then their house saying they've moved out.
> 
> Does their house go away the next day? Do we know if they get voided and can be picked up by someone else?
> 
> I booted Audie out via Amiibo card before I reset my island so I could stash her on my BF's island and then get her back when I was ready. I checked his island today and her house says "I've moved out." So, incredibly bummed by that.



the house wont go away, but if you can make it go away by TTing

however, if Audie is a dreamie I would advise waiting. who knows how nintendo will fix it, so maybe the patch will allow for her to be just fine?


----------



## ChocolateShiba

pocky said:


> the house wont go away, but if you can make it go away by TTing
> 
> however, if Audie is a dreamie I would advise waiting. who knows how nintendo will fix it, so maybe the patch will allow for her to be just fine?



Well, it's not my island and I didn't want to leave a glitched villager on my BF's island. I ended up moving Amelia in and she took over her plot just fine. I had the resources to get Audie again but she ended up pooping in my campsite lol.


----------



## blak3

hi!
idk if this question has been answered before but does this glitch happen if the camper is not amiibo-generated? if the selection was random? :0


----------



## xiaonu

This happened to me yesterday. I’m confused too since I thought the update fixed it. I had a villager move out via thought bubble. Made sure the house was gone and not sold before leaving my town. Then I went to adopt a villager, villager said yes. I go back home, no time traveling at all and the house already said it was sold to Flora. Which was a villager my friend had given away the other day. I time traveled in hopes the house would be my desired villager, but it was still Flora. Isabelle said she just moved into town, and the as I checked the house, its already said she moved out. House still stuck there :/


----------



## Kristen

pocky said:


> Consider yourself lucky


there's still a glitch but it's not the same one so I was pretty confident that I didn't meet the requirements of getting the new one

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020



blak3 said:


> hi!
> idk if this question has been answered before but does this glitch happen if the camper is not amiibo-generated? if the selection was random? :0


it's any camper, not just amiibo


----------



## macdewhacko

SO yesterday i sold skye to move in whitney via amiibo. the person who received skye said everything was fine on her end. but for me, whitney moved in, but it’s still skyes house??? the sign outside says whitney and i’m able to go in, but the exterior is the same as skye’s. has this been reported before??? the weird part is i’ve done multiple trades/sells moving out villagers via amiibo and this is the first time it’s glitched for me. i made sure not to force move out on the same plot and everything but still someone managed to glitch my game.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 5, 2020

does anyone know how to fix it? like could i just move her house or do i have to move her out entirely and move her back in hoping it doesn’t glitch again?


----------



## SleepyAmaurotine

Is it safe if I only kick a villager with an amiibo once? I want to scan my cards but don’t want to mess up my/someone else’s town ;;


----------



## Nami

Bwazey said:


> Man that’s lame.The worst that’ll happen is the amiibo villager will have the same exterior as Diana then, right? I’ll still be able to get my amiibo villager?



Yeah, you'll still get her in just fine. If you try giving away any villagers is where it may get sticky for other people.


----------



## macdewhacko

Nami said:


> Just be careful in not glitching your own island, lol. I kicked out my first villager and replaced her, but I got the home exterior glitch. I have Lolly living in Muffys house. On the outside, anyway. No trading involved.


did you ever manage to get Lolly’s house to not be Muffy’s exterior? i just had the same glitch happen to me (moved out Skye to move in Whitney via amiibo) and now Whitney’s house has Skye’s exterior.


----------



## Nami

macdewhacko said:


> did you ever manage to get Lolly’s house to not be Muffy’s exterior? i just had the same glitch happen to me (moved out Skye to move in Whitney via amiibo) and now Whitney’s house has Skye’s exterior.



Unfortunately, no. I thought about trying to relocate the plot to see if it fixes itself, but I saw someone else try and it didnt work. I plan on moving it anyway and I can hope for the best, but even after the newest patch it's still Muffys exterior. It's not the worst thing in the world, but I dont want it happening again, either, lool. So I am holding off on scanning any more amiibo villagers in until everything is fixed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

ugh... i'm supposed to get the amiibos i ordered tomorrow night and my friend wanted julian, but now i am SUPER paranoid i'm going to mess up her town somehow if i try to give him to her. i'm frustrated this is still causing issues... i don't know if i should risk it or not.


----------



## PrincessApple

is anyone else not able to get their amiibo villager? i got my skye card today and tried to scan her but kept getting messages that shes not available and preparing to move even though i've never had skye in my island? the only connection i can make this to is that i have a glitched whitney. a few days ago i found whitney at my camp and kicked out kyle to invite her, but she moved in with kyles exterior?? im wondering if removing whitney would clear this problem but i dont want to try and end up not fixing the error since i actually like whitney on my island even if she has kyles exterior


----------



## Ace Marvel

PrincessApple said:


> is anyone else not able to get their amiibo villager? i got my skye card today and tried to scan her but kept getting messages that shes not available and preparing to move even though i've never had skye in my island? the only connection i can make this to is that i have a glitched whitney. a few days ago i found whitney at my camp and kicked out kyle to invite her, but she moved in with kyles exterior?? im wondering if removing whitney would clear this problem but i dont want to try and end up not fixing the error since i actually like whitney on my island even if she has kyles exterior



Colton move out naturally
Chief came via amiibo
Kicked out by Merengue Amiibo (everything fine)
Chief Adopted (everything went fine)
Rhonda moved away (glitched as Chief)
Raymond came in (everything fine)
Colton will come tomorrow via amiibo again (he acts as if we first met)

So for me besides the bugged Rhonda
Everything is going fine.

I'll update once Colton kicks someone to see if his house is bugged.

Since Skye and Whitney are wolves, maybe it has something to do with the species or the code on amiibos.
And I tried other cards and everyone is able to come visit.


----------



## radical6

I made a thread earlier that villagers from amiibo cards that move out glitch the person who gets it. I assume it glitches out since that person doesn't have the amiibo data. So now ask if the villager you're getting is an amiibo card villager or not. Similar glitch to the villager forced out by an amiibo


----------



## Kurashiki

sorry if this has been asked, but as of right now do we know if the glitched exterior (i.e move in A through amiibo, evict B - A moves in but with B's house) is fixed at this time? i'd like to scan my own amiibos (not for trading) but not sure if i should hold off until the next patch

EDIT: nvm - saw some other posts abt this and it looks like it's still glitching pretty frequently


----------



## Kaito

Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this only still happening if you use the same plot over and over again, or is it random? It doesn't seem like there's a clear answer to this


----------



## Grandeeney

Has this new update fixed it?


----------



## Ralsei

Grandeeney said:


> Has this new update fixed it?


Nope, they just made the eggs appear less often and fixed a glitch with flick giving you the wrong model.


----------



## Sundance

Has anyone had trouble with villagers who moved out through natural means? (whether non-TT or TT cycling?) 
I've heard rumors over twitter but nothing definite and just want to know if anyone here has experienced glitches that have nothing to do with amiibos?


----------



## AshdewCrossing

Sundance said:


> Has anyone had trouble with villagers who moved out through natural means? (whether non-TT or TT cycling?)
> I've heard rumors over twitter but nothing definite and just want to know if anyone here has experienced glitches that have nothing to do with amiibos?


Yep. Had Shari as one of my starters. Fang came in naturally through campsite, and forced her out. Fang then moved out on his own (with a thought bubble) and I had someone come over to adopt him. The person ended up getting Shari's house with the message "I've moved out". Fang also had that message in my town so we both lost him.


----------



## pocky

Kaito said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but is this only still happening if you use the same plot over and over again, or is it random? It doesn't seem like there's a clear answer to this


 It’s random. I have multiple villagers away from plots that had been reused multiple times and the transfer went smoothly.
However, two “original” villagers that I gave away got glitched. One of them being the jock that I started with.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



Grandeeney said:


> Has this new update fixed it?


Not according to the patch notes.


----------



## iaan

is there possibly a glitch where a villager wont move out organically?

i used my bob amiibo card to force out flo for a trade im working on (so i dont want to force him out with an amiibo) and ive been TT’ing for around 15 hours now - every other villager has pinged me around 5 times to leave EXCEPT bob. he has not pinged me once. bob isnt even my latest villager, lily moved in after bob (organically from an island). am i just having really bad rng?

it sounds statistically impossible for this to occur : (

edit: bob finally pinged, must’ve just been incredibly bad luck on my part - pls ignore


----------



## Calysis

Hey y'all. More updates.

I had sold Fang and Kiki to two different people. Fang asked to move out naturally, Kiki was forced out. Two completely different plots, and Fang was the first to be on the plot he was on; no previous villagers had lived there.

They were both successfully adopted... at first.

Fang disappeared after the first person time traveled eight days ahead trying to get someone else to leave. He had no thought bubble or anything. He just up and left. It seems his plot wasn't glitched though, so that's a positive - but he still just left without saying anything.

A similar situation happened with the second person's Kiki. Kiki was working well for the first two days, but on the third day, she also moved out on her own. However, unlike Fang, her house remained with the "I've moved out" house bug. The person did say that they _can_ move the plot, and she does still show up on the villager list. However Kiki is nowhere to be found.

Guys PLEASE take heed and be careful if you're adopting from others. *The villagers can work fine at first, and then bug after a few days.


EDIT:*
It was just brought to my attention that both of these adopters had spoken to them more than once after the villagers already said that they'll move to their island. After they spoke to both of them, they acted as if they had nowhere to move.

I have no idea if this is what triggers it or if it's just an indication that the villager is bugged, but I figured I would add this. Maybe somebody could test this?

*EDIT²*:

*Here* is a nice google document that outlines what people know of this glitch. Please give it a read - general online villager trading is NOT safe at this time.

The person who had adopted Fang also had tried to adopt Sherb from somebody else. Sherb also moved away without warning, but this time they unfortunately left the person with the "I've moved out" house glitch, so it's not just amiibo villagers. It's villagers in general.


----------



## radical6

Hey I'm rewriting my post so OP (*@CeciliaCrescent) *can quickly copy/paste this.

Trading villagers straight from an amiibo card will give the person who receives that villager a glitched plot, similar to the forcing out amiibo glitch nintendo patched. A friend of mine received a villager that the original person got through an amiibo card. That person sold that villager from the amiibo card. My friend went to their town and asked that villager to movein. The next day, their plot instead said a different villager moved in. However, the next day, it says that different villager moved out and my friend cannot replace their plot.

Please inform people if you are trading an amiibo villager.


----------



## Brave

It can happen to non-amiibo villagers too. The glitch is caused by the voided villager cache, the reason isn't currently known why.


----------



## Brave

Brave said:


> It can happen to non-amiibo villagers too. The glitch is caused by the voided villager cache, the reason isn't currently known why.


https://docs.google.com/document/d/18UAfh5xXX6-1zpmpZgk6imUibNEtT_t-puaYrW6fjOQ/edit this is a PSA for everyone to be safe.


----------



## Alpaca Herder

Having a camper move in to replace one of your villagers should be safe, right?  All my plots are full and Ankha will be replacing Agnes.  If I were to say, go sell turnips on another person's island I wouldn't end up with someone from their void instead of Ankha, right?  Ankha showed up in my campsite by pure chance she wasn't scanned.


----------



## CeciliaCrescent

Alpaca Herder said:


> Having a camper move in to replace one of your villagers should be safe, right?  All my plots are full and Ankha will be replacing Agnes.  If I were to say, go sell turnips on another person's island I wouldn't end up with someone from their void instead of Ankha, right?  Ankha showed up in my campsite by pure chance she wasn't scanned.



For all intents and purposes, naturally spawning campsite villagers are treated exactly the same as amiibo scanned villagers. The main glitches are caused by the campsite, not any amiibo whatsoever. That said, I don't think you'll run into any major problems inviting Ankha.


----------



## Jeleta

Just had went to a person camp for stiches talked to them and they said their were coming than skipped one day ahead now it’s Rosie the cat and she moved out according to the sign on her door sucks that this is a glitch 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 7, 2020



radical6 said:


> Hey I'm rewriting my post so OP (*@CeciliaCrescent) *can quickly copy/paste this.
> 
> Trading villagers straight from an amiibo card will give the person who receives that villager a glitched plot, similar to the forcing out amiibo glitch nintendo patched. A friend of mine received a villager that the original person got through an amiibo card. That person sold that villager from the amiibo card. My friend went to their town and asked that villager to movein. The next day, their plot instead said a different villager moved in. However, the next day, it says that different villager moved out and my friend cannot replace their plot.
> 
> Please inform people if you are trading an amiibo villager.


What happened to me got Rosie stuck saying moved out when I traded for stitches :/ but hopefully it will b patched n fixed


----------



## smudgedhorizon

Is it only an issue when trading? Say I want to personally force out a villager with an amiibo card, is that safe for me to do that in my game if I don’t visit anyone or let anyone adopt who I force out? Or can my own game still glitch by using an amiibo, even if I never trade?


----------



## Lilette

smudgedhorizon said:


> Is it only an issue when trading? Say I want to personally force out a villager with an amiibo card, is that safe for me to do that in my game if I don’t visit anyone or let anyone adopt who I force out? Or can my own game still glitch by using an amiibo, even if I never trade?


My friend wasn’t trading and still had issues.


----------



## Faux

Lilette said:


> My friend wasn’t trading and still had issues.



Could you elaborate?  I've been cycling with amiibos since I opened the campsite, at quite a heavy rate, and have had no issues getting people moved into my town on my own.


----------



## ryuk

Centuria said:


> Could you elaborate?  I've been cycling with amiibos since I opened the campsite, at quite a heavy rate, and have had no issues getting people moved into my town on my own.


for me at least, i received a glitched villager after a day of visiting multiple random islands (not sure who gave it to me). i was just doing typical trading / cataloging (non-villager adoption related business) so i must have picked it up from their void. lo and behold, empty house with the “i moved out” sign. i’m pretty sure if you’re just using your own amiibos and cycling them that way, you’ll be fine. but whoever you give the villagers to might not.


----------



## Corrie

So as long as you scan amiibos in on your own/for your own island and don't trade with anyone, you'll be good?


----------



## toonafeesh

So far my trades between friends have been fine, but one of my friends finally got the glitch  they were adopting Genji from me, who I kicked out using Beau's amiibo card

this morning Isabelle told them that Beau is moving in (instead of Genji), but his house says that he moved out;;


----------



## Brave

Just FYI this glitch can happen to ANY (Amiibo or Natural) villager adopted from someone. Rare cases it can affect villagers you obtain from islands/campsites if you were visiting other people's towns with a Vacant Plot. Details are not fully known. This glitch is discussed a lot in the ACNH Discord, Glitch channel.


----------



## radical6

Friend fixed that move in glitch by time traveling backwards to april 1st. Idk anymore lol.

And my friends glitch was partly different from what other people were saying so idk. It still showed the glitched villager as in being town.

So i know that guide said to try time traveling forward, but if that doesnt work, then tt backwards.


----------



## Jeleta

Mine also fixed by just time traveling day by day and checking it eventually changed to a plot took hours -_- but thiers hope now to try and get my dreamie again ...


----------



## brockbrock

So I have another potential glitch to add to the list...

I adopted Raymond and when he arrived his interior furniture was fine (and his exterior), but his wallpaper and flooring weren't. I can't figure out which previous villager I had who had the same combo, but it's for sure not Raymond's.

Nothing game breaking or anything, and it's not like this weird wallpaper/flooring doesn't suit him (it's kinda shabby in a funny way), but it's just really random and weird...


----------



## Cranium

Ugh I adopted Punchy from someone yesterday and I TTed alot just to see if he was okay (like 20 ingame days) and I was pretty sure it was fine but now his house suddenly says he's moved out :c there goes my last dreamie


----------



## Moon Cake

CeciliaCrescent said:


> Nintendo Released a patch addressing the main issue (ver 1.1.3) . The *FIRST VILLAGER KICKED OUT* now can be adopted safely.
> 
> However, other glitches on subsequently forced out villagers arise if they *occupied the same plot *as the first one that was kicked out.
> 
> One of the possible scenarios is as follows.
> 
> For example. I force *BLANCHE *out with a *ROLF* *Amiibo*. Then my *FRIEND A* comes along and *adopts BLANCHE*. She will now be safely in Friend A's island with no problems.



Is this still applicable? I am hoping to give Nan to one of my friends by kicking her out with a Diana amiibo but I don't want Nan to be glitched on my friend's island.


----------



## Faux

Moon Cake said:


> Is this still applicable? I am hoping to give Nan to one of my friends by kicking her out with a Diana amiibo but I don't want Nan to be glitched on my friend's island.



No, the current glitch is newer than this post.


----------



## Rosie Moon

brockbrock said:


> So I have another potential glitch to add to the list...
> 
> I adopted Raymond and when he arrived his interior furniture was fine (and his exterior), but his wallpaper and flooring weren't. I can't figure out which previous villager I had who had the same combo, but it's for sure not Raymond's.
> 
> Nothing game breaking or anything, and it's not like this weird wallpaper/flooring doesn't suit him (it's kinda shabby in a funny way), but it's just really random and weird...



I’m just picturing his sophisticated little office in a dirt cave or something 
For real though, that’s really odd and I’m sorry that happened to you


----------



## brockbrock

MysteryMoonbeam said:


> I’m just picturing his sophisticated little office in a dirt cave or something
> For real though, that’s really odd and I’m sorry that happened to you



While it does bother me somewhat, it’s honestly really funny too, and I guess I’ll just have to get used to it.

Still, it would be nice if we had the option to reset villager houses like we do their clothing.


----------



## marzipanmermaid

brockbrock said:


> While it does bother me somewhat, it’s honestly really funny too, and I guess I’ll just have to get used to it.
> 
> Still, it would be nice if we had the option to reset villager houses like we do their clothing.


I’m dealing with something similar. I kicked out Agent S with Kyle’s amiibo. He moved in perfectly...into her home. He’s supposed to have a white home, but he’s currently living in her blue house with all of his stuff inside.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

Cranium said:


> Ugh I adopted Punchy from someone yesterday and I TTed alot just to see if he was okay (like 20 ingame days) and I was pretty sure it was fine but now his house suddenly says he's moved out :c there goes my last dreamie



omg what? it can happen days after?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 8, 2020

so i read through the thread again and what i got from it is that the fix did nothing, except make a couple more bugs with even different and more variety? nice nintendo.


----------



## radical6

honestly i think this glitch was always here or a potential, it just that after fixing that glitch that had everyones attention people realized there was a new one

Anyway idk when this will be fixed since..you know..covid-19.


----------



## Jhin

Yikes. I adopted Stitches last thursday from an amiibo user, thought everything was fine, but today I just checked his house and it says he has moved out. No pings, I sent him a damn letter today as well. Paid 3 mil for him... I know it's childish to be annoyed over a video game, but I used basically all my savings and now I'm back at square one


----------



## Sundance

Jhin said:


> Yikes. I adopted Stitches last thursday from an amiibo user, thought everything was fine, but today I just checked his house and it says he has moved out. No pings, I sent him a damn letter today as well. Paid 3 mil for him... I know it's childish to be annoyed over a video game, but I used basically all my savings and now I'm back at square one


I think you're valid  its just disappointing. I hope Nintendo can fix it soon, even with everything going on theyve been patching pretty frequently so I'm a bit hopeful. As long as they know about it!
Edit: Also, with this whole possibility of glitching I wonder if the people in the rest of the trading forum is aware of the risks?


----------



## brockbrock

Well, Raymond glitched. So weird that it can be fine at first and then glitch at a later point.  The one villager I didn't want this to happen to. </3


----------



## mae.

sorry, i hope this isn't derailing the subject but has anyone had this problem without time travelling? my friends who are experiencing this glitch all time travel, but my friends (& i) who do not, have been trading villagers fine. i vaguely remember someone texting the nintendo hotline & a rep saying that this was a problem with time travelling & the dates being mixed up, but i can't find that tweet anymore (maybe they deleted it because they found it to not be true ??)

my friend was looking to time travel a few days to have ramps put in faster, but she doesn't want to lose the 2 villagers she has moving in


----------



## Radda

Ugh, I tted Sylvia out today and was exploring the islands for a new vilager to move in. Next day, the empty plot that was Slyvia's plot said Sold, and it was Lolly. I tted to the next day and I talked to Lolly's door and it said "I've moved out." Does this mean that this glitch can occur even to villagers in the void?


----------



## RoxCross

Getting Villagers with all these glitches be like

Me: Move-in!
AC: Roll a d20.


----------



## honeyaura

I'm thinking of using 2 amiibo to move out 2 villagers (each going to friends of mine) but with all this drama with glitches, I'm going to wait so it doesn't hurt their town (or mine?).

I really hope they fix this soon.


----------



## RoxCross

honeyaura said:


> I'm thinking of using 2 amiibo to move out 2 villagers (each going to friends of mine) but with all this drama with glitches, I'm going to wait so it doesn't hurt their town (or mine?).
> 
> I really hope they fix this soon.



I did this so far to 3 different friends. 2 were fine and 1 bugged. All of them were in new plots that no one else had owned and were all removed the same way. I really have no idea what the deciding factor is anymore.


----------



## puppylove

Been reading thru the replies here, does this affect any plot or just ones that’s been used to move out villagers multiple times?


----------



## Andelsky

SO. this isn't only for adopting villagers. Was TTing out a villager for an open spot to get Judy from a player here. Lucky went into boxes after I told him to move out. I went to void him, he was still in my town the next day. TTed again, he is still there in boxes. Friend came and adopted him-- his plot is now there and says he moved out.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1629334530551497


----------



## Jeleta

I’ll be happy when it hopefully gets patched after yesterday losing out on 30 NMT and star fragments n igb for stitches we tried again today (person has been super cool about it) and instead of getting a rando villager instead of stiches I got him but he was glitched as moved out on door till like yesterday I TT a couple days (a lot) and it eventually becomes an empty plot again sucks but will try again asap if it’s fixed


----------



## Jhin

mae. said:


> sorry, i hope this isn't derailing the subject but has anyone had this problem without time travelling? my friends who are experiencing this glitch all time travel, but my friends (& i) who do not, have been trading villagers fine. i vaguely remember someone texting the nintendo hotline & a rep saying that this was a problem with time travelling & the dates being mixed up, but i can't find that tweet anymore (maybe they deleted it because they found it to not be true ??)
> 
> my friend was looking to time travel a few days to have ramps put in faster, but she doesn't want to lose the 2 villagers she has moving in



Late, but I haven't time travelled at all and I got the glitch with Stitches as I mentioned last page, so it's not an issue coming about due to time travelling I believe.


----------



## smudgedhorizon

Jhin said:


> Late, but I haven't time travelled at all and I got the glitch with Stitches as I mentioned last page, so it's not an issue coming about due to time travelling I believe.



Aww I’m sorry about Stitches. Did the person you adopted them from time travel though? Weird they would be absolutely fine for a week then glitch. Can villagers not just randomly move out without pinging? I remember they would in the original game.


----------



## Jhin

smudgedhorizon said:


> Aww I’m sorry about Stitches. Did the person you adopted them from time travel though? Weird they would be absolutely fine for a week then glitch. Can villagers not just randomly move out without pinging? I remember they would in the original game.


It's alright, I messaged the original seller and they said when the glitches are all patched they'd be happy to give him back again for free through amiibo  I don't know if they time travelled but since they used an amiibo it's possible? And I don't think they can move without permission in NH, you have to talk to them when they have that thinking bubble ping over there heads.


----------



## mae.

Jhin said:


> It's alright, I messaged the original seller and they said when the glitches are all patched they'd be happy to give him back again for free through amiibo  I don't know if they time travelled but since they used an amiibo it's possible? And I don't think they can move without permission in NH, you have to talk to them when they have that thinking bubble ping over there heads.


interesting, i know amiibos are a problem so that may be it, or they may have time travelled themselves.. or this glitch is all over the place !! thanks for letting us know !!


----------



## praeses

Found out a friend got the "I'm moving out" glitch from a different friend that had kicked that villager out via amiibo, and then they were void adopted.

I've only ever scanned in Butch via amiibo, and he was the only one to own that plot, so I'm a bit nervous as to what happens if I let Butch go to a friend like I had initially planned. I void adopted Keaton and Winnie from a friend's town (both villagers came from the same town) and they moved in fine. But they also moved out naturally (with time travel). I can't wait to get rid of them personally, but the fact that you can void adopt a glitched villager is... really scary.


----------



## honeyaura

Andelsky said:


> SO. this isn't only for adopting villagers. Was TTing out a villager for an open spot to get Judy from a player here. Lucky went into boxes after I told him to move out. I went to void him, he was still in my town the next day. TTed again, he is still there in boxes. Friend came and adopted him-- his plot is now there and says he moved out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1629334530551497


This is scary man. I'm afraid to do anything with moving out villagers at this point.

Also, Robot Chicken >>>

	Post automatically merged: Apr 9, 2020

Also I'm wondering, if they finally fix all this with a patch, will all the existing bugs/plots be fixed? Or just for future cases?


----------



## Faux

honeyaura said:


> Also I'm wondering, if they finally fix all this with a patch, will all the existing bugs/plots be fixed? Or just for future cases?



They fix all previous, but the villagers will probably disappear.

---

It's nothing to do with TTing. My bro started his own game a bit after me, doesn't know how to TT and doesn't want to. He picked up n Stitches at a mystery island two days ago, and today he's entirely broken with the move out glitch.


----------



## honeyaura

Centuria said:


> They fix all previous, but the villagers will probably disappear.
> 
> ---
> 
> It's nothing to do with TTing. My bro started his own game a bit after me, doesn't know how to TT and doesn't want to. He picked up n Stitches at a mystery island two days ago, and today he's entirely broken with the move out glitch.


Oh I mean everyone with their current issues being posted now, which I think are new glitches?


----------



## N a t

Sorry if I'm being stupid but I'd like someone to simply this for me if possible because I have a concern. I have been using amiibo to remove villagers with no issues. I even had a villager kicked out with an amiibo go into my void, and then the villager moved into my sister's town by accident with no glitch. Now tomorrow I should be able to kick out Ozzie with my Static amiibo, and Ozzie will go into boxes before leaving I'm pretty sure. Some people really like Ozzie so I entertained the idea of giving him away when he went into boxes. If I did that, would he glitch someone's town? Would he glitch my town? I wanna be nice and giveaway a villager that people may want but I'm not about to break my game or anyone else's either!


----------



## Faux

honeyaura said:


> Oh I mean everyone with their current issues being posted now, which I think are new glitches?



Yes, this is the new glitch that I'm talking about. Sorry if that wasn't clear!


----------



## honeyaura

Centuria said:


> Yes, this is the new glitch that I'm talking about. Sorry if that wasn't clear!


Ah gotcha, it's ok just trying to keep up with all this xD


----------



## xiaonu

Does anyone have any experience or advice?  I tried to invite merengue through amiibo to my camp, but it tells me “I’m sorry I can’t talk right now because I’m packing to move”.
Back story:
Went to adopt Merengue. (At this time I didn’t have her amiibo card). Ended up getting a completely different villager and the house glitch saying “I’ve moved out.”  I couldn’t get rid of the house or ghost villager so I forced it out with fauna’s amiibo. Later, acquired merengues amiibo. well now my game still thinks I have merengue and won’t let me invite her via amiibo!!  It says “sorry I’m packing to move” I even have 10 villagers, none moving right now. I feel so lost.


----------



## Faux

xiaonu said:


> Does anyone have any experience or advice?  I tried to invite merengue through amiibo to my camp, but it tells me “I’m sorry I can’t talk right now because I’m packing to move”.
> Back story:
> Went to adopt Merengue. (At this time I didn’t have her amiibo card). Ended up getting a completely different villager and the house glitch saying “I’ve moved out.”  I couldn’t get rid of the house or ghost villager so I forced it out with fauna’s amiibo. Later, acquired merengues amiibo. well now my game still thinks I have merengue and won’t let me invite her via amiibo!!  It says “sorry I’m packing to move” I even have 10 villagers, none moving right now. I feel so lost.



Invite someone else, then invite Merengue after. Sorry to hear the glitch is ever present, though. ):


----------



## Astro0

Just woke up today to see my adopted chief is glitched  he was brought into the sellers town using amiibo and moved out naturally. I didnt TT, he was unpacking yesterday with no problems..... I really hope this gets fixed soon
Probably unrelated but KK is in my town today, on a friday for me?? I thought he only appeared in towns on saturdays


----------



## xiaonu

Centuria said:


> Invite someone else, then invite Merengue after. Sorry to hear the glitch is ever present, though. ):


I tried just earlier, still the same issue  hmm


----------



## DeMarzi

Can I TT to clear my void of villagers I’ve booted with amiibo? I wanted to give Bob to a friend and I’ve sold several villagers without running into a glitch, but now I’m worried.

but yes, I’d like to at least visit friends and do item trades, so I need to clear my void.


----------



## zeroFLUX

Can someone explain this _*Void*_ concept to me a little bit more?


----------



## Venn

zeroFLUX said:


> Can someone explain this _*Void*_ concept to me a little bit more?



When a villager leaves and don't have another island to go to, they are put into the island's code/background. If they're there and another player becomes available either by visiting your island or you visiting theirs, that villager comes back from the code/background and put back into play. Since anything beyond the map and rooms are black and endless, it's called a void.


----------



## Edelweiss12

Hello

Well, I too am affected by the bug. It is my Raymond who has just been touched. I adopted it recently. Moving in ok, I had TT over 5 days to see how he was behaving and there I came back in real time, I said hello to him this morning and yesterday evening also no problem. And there I wanted to say hello and bang when I click on his door it is written "I've moved out "

So Raymond is on the island without being there. I did several tests, his house is there, he does not appear anywhere but I can send him letters, he is present at commemorations, in my list of inhabitants and also when I want to move his house at tom nook. So I have a half Raymond. Anyway, I'm going to open a ticket at Nintendo, praying that the future patch won't eradicate Raymond.


----------



## violetneko

Got the glitch today after someone else came in to the town I was picking up from and "quietly left". We REALLY need the game to save more often online


----------



## cinnamonzz

Question! So it says on the google docs that if you TT day by day for 4 days, you can clear your void queue. Anyone have any experience with this?

I traded with quite a few acnh players today. After I was done with trading, I TT out one of my unwanted villagers. I TT day by day for like 6 days and then TTed 10 days to kick out that villager.

hopefully I don’t get a glitched villager  about to spend all my nmts for a villager I like instead of a rando.


----------



## Calysis

cinnamonzz said:


> Question! So it says on the google docs that if you TT day by day for 4 days, you can clear your void queue. Anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> I traded with quite a few acnh players today. After I was done with trading, I TT out one of my unwanted villagers. I TT day by day for like 6 days and then TTed 10 days to kick out that villager.
> 
> hopefully I don’t get a glitched villager  about to spend all my nmts for a villager I like instead of a rando.


Pretty sure TTing to clear your void is not a thing in this game. I've voided quite a few villagers (and I TT like crazy), and almost every villager I've voided has been given to my boyfriend. Honestly the void in this game is a lot more annoying than the previous ones. 

It also seems as though your void stacks? Like, your villagers will continue to stack up in your void... They don't "clear." Whoever moved out first will be at the top of the queue and will move to an island before the second person to move out, and etc. My boyfriend put down like four plots (not all at once mind you!) to help me look for Raymond and whenever he TT'd a day to do something, he'd get one of my voided villagers. He got four of my voided villagers _in a row_ when I hadn't visited him in days. I had also TT'd months in-game (day-by-day, since I'm trying the campsite trick to get Raymond) and he managed to get Diana who I had voided _months_ ago in my game.


----------



## Faux

Calysis said:


> Pretty sure TTing to clear your void is not a thing in this game. I've voided quite a few villagers (and I TT like crazy), and almost every villager I've voided has been given to my boyfriend. Honestly the void in this game is a lot more annoying than the previous ones.
> 
> It also seems as though your void stacks? Like, your villagers will continue to stack up in your void... They don't "clear." Whoever moved out first will be at the top of the queue and will move to an island before the second person to move out, and etc. My boyfriend put down like four plots (not all at once mind you!) to help me look for Raymond and whenever he TT'd a day to do something, he'd get one of my voided villagers. He got four of my voided villagers _in a row_ when I hadn't visited him in days. I had also TT'd months in-game (day-by-day, since I'm trying the campsite trick to get Raymond) and he managed to get Diana who I had voided _months_ ago in my game.



That's kind of ridiculous BS, lmao ...  so we can never really just have random villagers now if we play online with people. :/


----------



## cinnamonzz

I JUST got one of my faves (Fang) to move in via an online trade. I really hope he isnt glitched  or else my heart will break.

I TT a few days after he moved in and he’s walking my island. I hope everything’s okay, but you never know.


----------



## Amissapanda

One of my friends got the "I've moved out" glitch today.

Now I'm really worried, because I just picked up Marshal (one of my top dreamies) from a friend today via an amiibo kick-out on his island...


----------



## puppylove

Calysis said:


> Pretty sure TTing to clear your void is not a thing in this game. I've voided quite a few villagers (and I TT like crazy), and almost every villager I've voided has been given to my boyfriend. Honestly the void in this game is a lot more annoying than the previous ones.
> 
> It also seems as though your void stacks? Like, your villagers will continue to stack up in your void... They don't "clear." Whoever moved out first will be at the top of the queue and will move to an island before the second person to move out, and etc. My boyfriend put down like four plots (not all at once mind you!) to help me look for Raymond and whenever he TT'd a day to do something, he'd get one of my voided villagers. He got four of my voided villagers _in a row_ when I hadn't visited him in days. I had also TT'd months in-game (day-by-day, since I'm trying the campsite trick to get Raymond) and he managed to get Diana who I had voided _months_ ago in my game.


 If u dont mind me asking what is the campsite trick? Also heard this can affect campsite villagers moving in too so be careful!


----------



## Calysis

puppylove said:


> If u dont mind me asking what is the campsite trick? Also heard this can affect campsite villagers moving in too so be careful!


I'm aware of this, but I'm still going to try for him anyway. ^^ Gives me something to do in my game.

Also, I'm following the advice according to *this* thread. Basically fill up your island with villagers that do not have the personality of the villager you're trying to find. So since Raymond has a smug personality, I filled up my island with non-smug villagers. Apparently for the campsite (and the campsite only, this doesn't work for mystery islands) it increases the chances of finding that specific personality, narrowing down your pool.


----------



## sunfish

I experienced being able to ask a villager to move multiple times today when I tried to do a trade for Coco. Both me and my trading partner did a hard reset and tried to trade again. Coco moved out on their island, but my plot remained empty. Fortunately, my trading partner was super cool about it and returned my bells, but I definitely wish the trade went without a glitch. She was my #1 dreamy...

I will also say that my empty plot was able to be filled with another villager afterwards, so it seemed hard resetting made the glitch not affect my plot!


----------



## meo

So this is weird.
I had Diana to give to a friend. Diana requested to move. Friend came picked her up, we made sure to be on the same time setting, neither of us TT'd. Next day Diana is in their town no problems (she's been chilling in the town for probably 5 days now fine). We didn't visit any other friends towns during these days (day of adoption, next day of unpacking) not purposefully but just didn't in general. Other friend we played with later in the week but well after Diana was moved into first friend's town.

We just found out other friend somehow has a Diana plot and it's bugged saying she's moved out (he tried TTing several days and obv no change). So it seems like this glitch has more factors than just campsite force outs and amiibo force outs and for people not specifically inviting even if the villagers been invited by someone else?


----------



## cloudysoot

I bought Diana for 20 NMT and a few hybrid flowers and apparently Diana asked to move out naturally. Diana was fine for a day or two, but today, Diana's house says moved out... I hope they patch it soon and if they do somehow Diana will be recovered. Diana still appears on my map.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

melsi said:


> So this is weird.
> I had Diana to give to a friend. Diana requested to move. Friend came picked her up, we made sure to be on the same time setting, neither of us TT'd. Next day Diana is in their town no problems. We didn't visit any other towns during these days.
> 
> We just found out other friend somehow has a Diana plot and it's bugged saying she's moved out. So it seems like this glitch has more factors than just campsite force outs and amiibo force outs and for people not specifically inviting even if the villagers been invited by someone else?



this is so messy ??? like what even. omg.


----------



## meo

Underneath The Stars said:


> this is so messy ??? like what even. omg.


Seriously. I just don't even understand.


----------



## StarryTumble

I recently traded foe Static and he's been good for a few days. But scared of running into this new glitch. Is there a threshold to reach where everything is fine? Do people run into the glitch after a day or two or can it just pop up randomly long after that?


----------



## LilMitsuki

i just went to adopt bluebear my dreamie and verified first that the plot was available but when I came back it said it was sold to cookie!! Even if bluebear said yes!! And the next day Isabelle says Cookie is moving in but her house says moved out!!! AND DOESNT GO AWAY!! I tt'd one day forward and her house is still there and it still says moved out!! Im freaking out  how do I get rid of it!! Please help me!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020

She said cookie is the villager that moved before bluebear and she got adopted


----------



## Faux

LilMitsuki said:


> i just went to adopt bluebear my dreamie and verified first that the plot was available but when I came back it said it was sold to cookie!!



There's nothing anyone can do right now. The thread details everything people have tried, and advised not to adopt anyone right now.

If you still chose to, there's nothing anyone can do for you until Nintendo fixes it. You can attempt to get it fixed with the methods in the link in the OP, but it's no guarantee.


----------



## Aubrey895

So if I scan in rosie and have her kick out twiggy I could still get the glitch?


----------



## Faux

Aubrey895 said:


> So if I scan in rosie and have her kick out twiggy I could still get the glitch?



No guarantees, but I've forced out a ton of villagers with amiibos from the second I had the camp which was before two of these patches, and never had an issue with that part of it, other than Genji living in Francine's home.


----------



## meo

melsi said:


> So this is weird.
> I had Diana to give to a friend. Diana requested to move. Friend came picked her up, we made sure to be on the same time setting, neither of us TT'd. Next day Diana is in their town no problems (she's been chilling in the town for probably 5 days now fine). We didn't visit any other friends towns during these days (day of adoption, next day of unpacking) not purposefully but just didn't in general. Other friend we played with later in the week but well after Diana was moved into first friend's town.
> 
> We just found out other friend somehow has a Diana plot and it's bugged saying she's moved out (he tried TTing several days and obv no change). So it seems like this glitch has more factors than just campsite force outs and amiibo force outs and for people not specifically inviting even if the villagers been invited by someone else?



Thought I'd update.

Friend with the glitched plot kept TTing forward and the plot did eventually reset itself and Diana was fully gone. So, good news for those that may be worried about it being there forever...possibly bad news for anyone hoping the villager might be recovered.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

melsi said:


> Thought I'd update.
> 
> Friend with the glitched plot kept TTing forward and the plot did eventually reset itself and Diana was fully gone. So, good news for those that may be worried about it being there forever...possibly bad news for anyone hoping the villager might be recovered.



Well at least we know the plot will come back.


----------



## zeroFLUX

melsi said:


> Thought I'd update.
> 
> Friend with the glitched plot kept TTing forward and the plot did eventually reset itself and Diana was fully gone. So, good news for those that may be worried about it being there forever...possibly bad news for anyone hoping the villager might be recovered.



How far ahead did it require to go before it fixed?


----------



## meo

zeroFLUX said:


> How far ahead did it require to go before it fixed?



I think they time-traveled about a week or two mostly to get out of the bunny stuff and I think doing turnip stuff.


----------



## Jeleta

Everyone if you get the moved sign in door glitch you can time travel to remove it back to empty plot(yes you lose whoever it was ) (no I don’t know a certain number of times you have to TT but have had it happened multiple times since I had paid for said villager an the seller was decent enough to keep trying ) FYI


----------



## Seeking_Luck

I recently bought ankha from someone for 100nmt. I went to speak with her and she said she’d move into my town. When I returned to my town to check the plot it said audie was going to move instead?? Weirded out I TT a day forward to see if ankha would move in and to see if it was just a text glitch but no. Audie house appears instead on my map and her empty house reads “moved out”

	Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020



Seeking_Luck said:


> I recently bought ankha from someone for 100nmt. I went to speak with her and she said she’d move into my town. When I returned to my town to check the plot it said audie was going to move instead?? Weirded out I TT a day forward to see if ankha would move in and to see if it was just a text glitch but no. Audie house appears instead on my map and her empty house reads “moved out”


Has anyone else experienced that weird of a glitch? I feel like mine is the worst one I read


----------



## Faux

Seeking_Luck said:


> I recently bought ankha from someone for 100nmt. I went to speak with her and she said she’d move into my town. When I returned to my town to check the plot it said audie was going to move instead?? Weirded out I TT a day forward to see if ankha would move in and to see if it was just a text glitch but no. Audie house appears instead on my map and her empty house reads “moved out”
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced that weird of a glitch? I feel like mine is the worst one I read



No, many have reported this.


----------



## Seeking_Luck

Centuria said:


> No, many have reported this.


Where a completely different villagers house moved in instead? Strange. I hope they patch it soon


----------



## Jeleta

I’m guessing it doesn’t effect everyone cause I still see ambiio trades on here an no1 saying anything negative


----------



## Faux

Seeking_Luck said:


> Where a completely different villagers house moved in instead? Strange. I hope they patch it soon



Yep.  I had someone come for Francine and leave with Bruce moving into their plot and having the moved out glitch.



Jeleta said:


> I’m guessing it doesn’t effect everyone cause I still see ambiio trades on here an no1 saying anything negative



It's not Amiibos only, and it's definitely random, I'm noticing.  Received two villagers fine, kicked out three amiibos fine, had two Amiibos glitch.  And on the other hand, my bro has had Stitches from the mystery islands he was hopping glitch out.


----------



## Seeking_Luck

Seeking_Luck said:


> I recently bought ankha from someone for 100nmt. I went to speak with her and she said she’d move into my town. When I returned to my town to check the plot it said audie was going to move instead?? Weirded out I TT a day forward to see if ankha would move in and to see if it was just a text glitch but no. Audie house appears instead on my map and her empty house reads “moved out”
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 11, 2020
> 
> 
> Has anyone else experienced that weird of a glitch? I feel like mine is the worst one I read


Update: after hours of TT I got the empty house to disappear. I kept going forward one day individually for about a month


----------



## swiftfeathers

I recently got Octavian from an acquaintance, but I've got a different glitch. He successfully came to my town the next day, and I went to go visit him. I talked to him, and he was in the house, saying he was getting unpacked. I was like, "Cool, he's here with no issues."
I get on my game the day after that, and his house is no longer there. The plot is empty, and there's no sign of him ever being there. It just says, 'plot available.'

Has anyone else had this glitch? I am not sure what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## Faux

swiftfeathers said:


> I recently got Octavian from an acquaintance, but I've got a different glitch. He successfully came to my town the next day, and I went to go visit him. I talked to him, and he was in the house, saying he was getting unpacked. I was like, "Cool, he's here with no issues."
> I get on my game the day after that, and his house is no longer there. The plot is empty, and there's no sign of him ever being there. It just says, 'plot available.'
> 
> Has anyone else had this glitch? I am not sure what I'm supposed to do.



Unfortunately it just sounds like your glitched plot emptied faster than others'.  The only thing to do, honestly, is find another villager.  Sorry to hear that. ):


----------



## Riseon

If you force out a glitched "I've moved out" villager from your island via amiibo does that villager go to your void and thus able to be void-adopted?


----------



## Faux

Riseon said:


> If you force out a glitched "I've moved out" villager from your island via amiibo does that villager go to your void and thus able to be void-adopted?



I _think_ they're void adoptable regardless of whether or not they're forced out.  i can't be positive because he glitched on both my friends, but I got Genji, gave him to one friend.  He got the moved out glitch, and then after my friend visited our other mutual friend, she had Genji thinking he was a random move in ( which IS still possible ), but then _her_ Genji also got the moved out glitch.

I still had him in my town from the amiibo cards when they both visited, so I can't be sure. ):


----------



## kacchan

Hi! im doing a trade for Raymond and the seller told me he's been kicked out via amiibo;; is it safe to trade?


----------



## Riseon

Centuria said:


> I _think_ they're void adoptable regardless of whether or not they're forced out.  i can't be positive because he glitched on both my friends, but I got Genji, gave him to one friend.  He got the moved out glitch, and then after my friend visited our other mutual friend, she had Genji thinking he was a random move in ( which IS still possible ), but then _her_ Genji also got the moved out glitch.
> 
> I still had him in my town from the amiibo cards when they both visited, so I can't be sure. ):



Thank you for the context! 
I want to save my glitched villager (Sherb) and was hoping to let my friend void-adopt him by kicking Sherb out using an amiibo. That would free up my house plot while also keeping Sherb alive with someone I trust to hopefully get him back later.

In theory that should work but I don't know if anyone has tried this already.


----------



## Faux

kacchan said:


> Hi! im doing a trade for Raymond and the seller told me he's been kicked out via amiibo;; is it safe to trade?



He may or may not, there's no rhyme or reason to this glitch, unfortunately.  Considering he's already packed, he's either going to safely make it or be voided.  I'd ask if they'll be willing to refund you if he doesn't make it to your town.




Riseon said:


> Thank you for the context!
> I want to save my glitched villager (Sherb) and was hoping to let my friend void-adopt him by kicking Sherb out using an amiibo. That would free up my house plot while also keeping Sherb alive with someone I trust to hopefully get him back later.
> 
> In theory that should work but I don't know if anyone has tried this already.



I don't know if he would actually safely move out or if he'd just break like my friend's did.
To give a better explanation:

I scanned in Genji.  I kicked Genji out, and Iza came to adopt him.
Iza adopted him, and then immediately got the moved out glitch.
With him still in his glitched out house due to her having no amiibos, she visited Saga to adopt Vesta with a different open plot.
Saga later realized she has Genji.
Saga's Genji also suddenly turned into a moved out glitch case.

They both now have a glitched Genji plot.

So if your friend is willing to take the risk of getting the glitch, I'd say it oesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

I did a trade for Merengue and it seems to have gone through ok. Annoying that it is so random!


----------



## sicklewillow

I adopted Marshal yesterday. I will update my progress for the following days to see if he's a glitched villager or not.

Day 0 (4/12)Marshal's name in on the empty plot. Didn't do anymore online play.
Day 1(4/13): I'm able to enter his house and talked to him. Again, didn't do any online play. 

I hope this fixed soon because I want to find my other remaining villagers.


----------



## shrimplings

IGNORE, WRONG THREAD.


----------



## lanayru

sicklewillow said:


> I adopted Marshal yesterday. I will update my progress for the following days to see if he's a glitched villager or not.
> 
> Day 0 (4/12)Marshal's name in on the empty plot. Didn't do anymore online play.
> Day 1(4/13): I'm able to enter his house and talked to him. Again, didn't do any online play.
> 
> I hope this fixed soon because I want to find my other remaining villagers.



I got hit with the glitch too, and I think online play is something you need to avoid. Recruited Audie from a friend's town (day 0 4/12), everything looked OK up until I started going online again (day 1 4/12)... I have a feeling that interacting with other people (and their voids) triggers something. She got the plot on Day 0 fine and unpacking her boxes on Day 1 all OK. Then I visited a friend's town and also had someone visit me, at which point I noticed she glitched out


----------



## swifterly

I got this glitch just because I happened to visit someone else's island while having an open plot on my island. I was looking forward to using my NMT to look for villagers only to have it be taken by a glitched Flora which I apparently picked up from their void.

I tried waiting a few days, complaining to Isabelle, and time traveling backward and forward, but it didn't work. Then I tried forcing her out with a campsite visitor, but the visitor would never choose her as the one to kick. I suppose it could still just be really bad luck, but I reset at least 30 times trying to get him to pick Flora (seriously, this took up my whole afternoon) and she never came up.

FINALLY I used an amiibo card and that worked. I was hesitant to try cuz I heard someone say they did that to fix the glitch and it messed up their island even worse, but it seems to have all gone fine.

Seriously disappointed with the lack of patch or awareness of this glitch.  The previous plot glitch was picked up by video game news sites and Nintendo fixed it soon after, but no one's talking about this even though it can affect players in a MUCH wider variety of situations. Even here I see misinformation about it being caused with amiibos. Guys, it's way scarier than that lol.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

lanayru said:


> I got hit with the glitch too, and I think online play is something you need to avoid. Recruited Audie from a friend's town (day 0 4/12), everything looked OK up until I started going online again (day 1 4/12)... I have a feeling that interacting with other people (and their voids) triggers something. She got the plot on Day 0 fine and unpacking her boxes on Day 1 all OK. Then I visited a friend's town and also had someone visit me, at which point I noticed she glitched out



I think you're on to something here; there's definitely something weird going on with how the voids interact.
I secured a Sherb today and my town is on full quarantine lockdown for the next few days to make sure he isn't glitched aaaa


----------



## Bunlily

I was hit with this recent glitch as well.


----------



## heyitshei

my marshal’s house got glitched. i got rid of the glitched house by TTing 1 year backward and then TTing 4 days forward.


----------



## Catparent

heyitshei said:


> my marshal’s house got glitched. i got rid of the glitched house by TTing 1 year backward and then TTing 4 days forward.


was trying to get a glitched rosie plot to reset to a normal plot for the past few days. tted 10 years forward, 10 back, day by day forward for like a month and nothing was getting rid of it. just tried tting back one more year (to 2019) to copy what you did and rosies glitched plot has been replaced with unglitched admiral. sucks to lose my favorite villager for an ugly bird man but at least i can have 10 villagers again. : )


----------



## cesscess2020

make sure to report it to nintendo
 the more people complaining about this glitch, the higher the chances of them finally fixing it
https://en-americas-support.nintend...ved-out-glitch---animal-crossing-new-horizons


----------



## Catparent

Catparent said:


> was trying to get a glitched rosie plot to reset to a normal plot for the past few days. tted 10 years forward, 10 back, day by day forward for like a month and nothing was getting rid of it. just tried tting back one more year (to 2019) to copy what you did and rosies glitched plot has been replaced with unglitched admiral. sucks to lose my favorite villager for an ugly bird man but at least i can have 10 villagers again. : )


also should add the Admiral came from someones void, not a friend I don't believe because I don't recognize the island name but just someone from online play.


----------



## Khris

Add me to the list of people with glitched "I've moved out" villagers.

Sad, but at least the selling is cooperating with me to possibly amiibo Marshal back in eventually


----------



## Mink777

Pathetic and inexcusable of them to not have this fixed by now. Nobody seems to have any chance of getting any villager bellow tier 2 because those are all people seem to sell here.


----------



## lanayru

Someone I traded to found maybe a workaround (ymmv, but let me know if this works for you)

Kabuki moves into my town naturally, and is kicked out by amiibo. Adopter comes in to talk to him in boxes, but gets the repeated residence services cut scene, one of the signs of this bug. We try 3 times (I cut connection by putting switch into sleep, so previous visit is not saved) but he does the same thing each time. Adopter takes Kabuki anyways and returns to their town. They TT'd forward one month and a few weeks, and Kabuki looked perfectly fine. They also tested visiting someone's island (Kabuki is still OK). Unrelatedly, they tried to adopt Genji from someone else and that villager was locked up by the "I've moved out" glitch. Not sure if they took the same precautions or did something completely different. I just poked them to see if they had any updates.

update:
Moved another villager successfully with no glitches:
Marina moves into my town naturally (1st normal villager), and is kicked out by amiibo. Adopter comes to talk to her, goes back to their own town, all is well. I advised them to not have people over or visit anyone and TT a few days to be certain. Not sure if they followed my advice, but they are happy and I assume it worked out.

In both of these trades, my void was likely 0 to 1 villagers (Bud was the only other villager who moved out, and he was not adopted by anyone while in boxes.) The person who mentioned having 2+ voided villagers causing the bug may be onto something.


----------



## Tabu

Hi. Is there any glitch reported about adopting a Amiibo invited, but moved out on his own villager?
Trying to adopt my favorite villager... but find out he was invited to the trader's island via Amiibo first. Not sure it's going to be safe or not


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Tabu said:


> Hi. Is there any glitch reported about adopting a Amiibo invited, but moved out on his own villager?
> Trying to adopt my favorite villager... but find out he was invited to the trader's island via Amiibo first. Not sure it's going to be safe or not


No I think that’s fine, more of an issue if an amibo came and pushed someone out and then you wanted that pushed out person


----------



## orchidswhite

Yesterday, I attempted a trade that I knew had the potential to be glitched.  The day before, the trader had the amiibo villager glitch, and the game moved in a different villager than the one traded.  When I went in, I talked to the villager twice and got the repeated resident services glitch so we cut the connection.  I attempted getting the villager with two towns - both times ending with the glitched resident services scene so we knew for sure it was the villager that glitched, not the town.

Luckily, I have a second town and an amiibo, so I took the risk anyway.  Before I tried again, the trader saved and reopened the game.  The time I took the villager (fourth time trying), I made sure to only talk to him once - therefore not testing if the resident services glitch was there.  By the time I got back to my town, the trader shut down and tted to the next day, and checked the plot to ensure the next villager was moving in (kicked out via amiibo).  When I got back to my town, I checked the plot and the traded villager's name was there!  After tting a few months ahead, looks like the villager was here to stay.  When I moved the villager to my other town, there was no glitches and no repeated resident services scene.  

I think the glitch this time was caused mainly by amiibo & kicked out via amiibo (for it to happen twice with the same amiibo).


----------



## Nami

I am starting to get pretty peeved about this whole thing. Raymond finally pinged to move out and I'm sitting on the screen where I decide to tell him to stay or go.... yet even if his plot has never been occupied by anyone else, I see that this problem could still arise if I try to sell him at this point, amiibo or not.

Has Nintendo addressed that this is still an issue? Is a fix coming?


----------



## Astro0

@Tabu 
I hate to say but my game glitched with the exact situation you're describing, amiibo invited but naturally moved. One day the villager moved in fine, the next it says 'I've moved out" and it's been that way for over a week now.... might not happen to you but it definitely happens in that situation!


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

My game glitched... just now.
It says Molly "moved out" ._.
like wut
(I traded with someone).


----------



## ramyeon

Yesterday I received Raymond from a friend. He was obtained via trade with an IRL friend. He had been forced out by a campsite (Not amiibo) villager. I TTed to get someone to move out, but my friend was not time travelling at all.

He was fine for a day real time. I time travelled to speed up and move him in, I then came back to normal time and he was still fine. Woke up this morning and he was still there. My girlfriend came to visit my island over local co-op and that's when it triggered. He now was nowhere to be seen and his house had the "I've moved out" glitch. I left the dialogue box open for a few minutes while my girlfriend was in my town. As soon as I closed it after a few minutes, Raymond came out 

See video 1: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250676466901061633
He was interactable, had normal conversations and I could even gift things to him. My girlfriend left via airport and after the loading screens he was gone again, plot still glitched.

I decided to try to recreate it. I got her to come back, again over local co-op, interacted with his house again and left it open for a few minutes again. Once again he came out

See video 2: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250684807928922112
He is interactable again, I can see him fine. But my girlfriend cannot see him at all on her Switch. My character is just standing still with thin air next to them when I talk to him. She ran around and she clips through him on my instance of the game 

See photo: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250686556274192384
Another photo: 



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1250685052427448320
This is just super weird as I've seen no one else report this and it seems to be recreatable every time I try so far. I know people have been reporting glitches to Nintendo US but I'm not sure how to do that from Australia - would be useful for them to know this.


----------



## poppysea

I’ve sadly just encountered this glitch. I did not even try to adopt the glitched villager, they came from someones void.

I visited someone earlier and had an open plot in my town. I believe that person had recently forced a villager (Boots) out via amiibo. When I came back to my town, I noticed my plot had been sold to Boots from the void. I TT to the next day, and his house has the “I’ve moved out” text. I have TT-ed backwards a year, and many day-by-days forward and have not been able to remove his plot. I also had a different villager move out, freed a plot, and invited a villager via the Nook Miles Islands, which all worked fine but did not remove the glitched house.
  Will reach out to Nintendo support in the morning. So bummed about this, didn’t even know I could get a plot stolen the same day even just from returning from an online visit.

UPDATE: After a great deal of TT-ing, the plot eventually fixed itself and turned into an empty slot! So don’t give up if you’re trying to remove it. I went day by day for 20 days and then jumped a month at a time until it fixed itself.


----------



## Terrabull

Re-posting this because there are a lot of people who are speculating and apparently don't know the details.









						New Villager - Glitch 1.1.2 ("I moved out - glitch" // void - glitch)
					

New Villager - Glitch since 1.1.2  (also called “I’ve moved out” - Glitch and Void-Glitch)    EDIT (23.04):  The newest patch (1.2.0) seems to have fixed the "I've moved out" - Glitch. We don't know if there aren't any villager glitches left anymore though. So it's advised to have an eye out for ...




					docs.google.com


----------



## Ronya

I experienced the glitch now too. Finally got rid of one of my unwanted villagers. Sylvia moved out just fine. The plot was empty. So I TT back to normal time and now Gruff lives in the house. I didn't ask him to move. I just started the game and he is unboxing. He must be from someones void. How can I get him to move again?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Ronya said:


> I experienced the glitch now too. Finally got rid of one of my unwanted villagers. Sylvia moved out just fine. The plot was empty. So I TT back to normal time and now Gruff lives in the house. I didn't ask him to move. I just started the game and he is unboxing. He must be from someones void. How can I get him to move again?


When you TT backwards, no matter how far in time, the game counts it as 1 day forward. I believe TT backwards may be contributing to some of these glitches, such as villagers keeping the same house exterior as the previous villager that lived in that same plot.


----------



## Mink777

Somehow still not patched. They owe us so much for what we paid for this game and the number of glitches being reported. It's not even funny.


----------



## Shiluc

I got some amiibo recently, but I don't really want Apollo to move in until Nintendo releases a patch. I wish they could acknowledge this in some way :/
Edit: Then again in the world's current situation maybe the devs are literally unable to work on this, or maybe they are, idk.


----------



## Faux

Y'all, it's incredibly likely they are working on it, and AREN'T rushing an update so we don't yet again incur the wrath of yet another new glitch.

Please be patient; unless you code anything at all, you have no idea how easy it is to patch one bug and create five more by doing so. Especially when you don't work on the code alone by yourself. The more hands on one project that isn't being openly explained to every single person that touches it, the more difficult it is to understand why someone changed this, added that or removed those lines.

Not to mention earth day is on the 22nd, and they promised an event AND new features ( implied by dialogue, this may be the art gallery and the cafe ), so while it's understandable you're frustrated, you need to understand quick fixes are not the permanent solution and it's just going to keep happening until they hammer this smooth.

Patience.


----------



## Shiluc

Centuria said:


> Y'all, it's incredibly likely they are working on it, and AREN'T rushing an update so we don't yet again incur the wrath of yet another new glitch.
> 
> Please be patient; unless you code anything at all, you have no idea how easy it is to patch one bug and create five more by doing so. Especially when you don't work on the code alone by yourself. The more hands on one project that isn't being openly explained to every single person that touches it, the more difficult it is to understand why someone changed this, added that or removed those lines.
> 
> Not to mention earth day is on the 22nd, and they promised an event AND new features ( implied by dialogue, this may be the art gallery and the cafe ), so while it's understandable you're frustrated, you need to understand quick fixes are not the permanent solution and it's just going to keep happening until they hammer this smooth.
> 
> Patience.


Excellent points. I completely forgot about Earth Day, I wonder if that makes them feel more pressured to have this *and* the event ready to go. Can't be easy.


----------



## cainhurst

I'm definitely not wanting to hassle Nintendo, but I'm a little miffed that, where I am, their text and email lines are closed and they won't allow ticket submissions, so my only option if I want to report this is to call and sit on hold for however long. Just to make a bug report, it's a little excessive imo. That aside, though, I definitely sympathize with them; if they disabled half their support options, they must really be going through some ****.

Since everyone's sharing how they've come upon various glitches and what they're doing, here's what's going on with me: a friend invited a villager from her own campgrounds to her own town (no amiibo involved), which prompted her to kick a villager she knew I wanted (Static!). I popped over to talk to him, and thought it was a little weird because he kept giving me the resident services bit, but I didn't realize that was associated with moving glitches until I was looking it up afterward.

His house showed up at my island, but has said "I've moved out" despite me TTing back and forth day-by-day, then week-by-week, from the beginning of March to the end of April and back again in an attempt to get his plot to reset/empty itself. No campground villagers will visit my island now either, which is a bit annoying since some people have had success getting the plot to reset by inviting a campground villager into the glitched plot and I was looking forward to trying it myself  But oh well.

Things like this happen. I'm not super heartbroken over it, just wish I could fix it myself rather than having to wait for the inevitable patch to set it right. I'm sure Nintendo knows and is working hard (why wouldn't they be? lol) - it must be just as frustrating for them not to have an answer as it is for us.


----------



## Sundance

Calysis said:


> Pretty sure TTing to clear your void is not a thing in this game. I've voided quite a few villagers (and I TT like crazy), and almost every villager I've voided has been given to my boyfriend. Honestly the void in this game is a lot more annoying than the previous ones.



I second this idea, because I time traveled almost two weeks (IG) alone after a few (IRL) days without playing online. I had an empty plot so I went island hopping, but then I wanted to test and see what happens to the empty plot if you TT Backwards-- BAD IDEA, the plot was sold on the day i TT'd back to, to a friend's Keaton. 
If there is a void, the villagers stay in there,, for at LEAST a week. (probably more, if not indefinitely.) 

I hate hate hate this feature,,, Completely turns me off to online play tbh. I don't want peoples' unwanteds moving in, especially if they can now be glitched T_T


----------



## Khris

I just wanted to point people to a current fix for the "I've moved out" house issue. You will lose that villager but it has been shown to work.

Link to the PSA regarding I've moved out: 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g289xe

Link to the post that explains the steps (it's for kicking a villager out, but people have found out it works all the same for glitched plots): 




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g0vx1g

I've yet to try it for myself because I'm busy until tomorrow but I will definitely give it a shot and see if it works.

Edit: From the comments it seems like if your "I've moved out" villager is the most recent to move in, you have to have somebody else move out first as it's highly unlikely (or impossible) that your latest villager will want to move out.

It seems like the way the glitch works is that when your glitched villager should have "moved out" it realizes it's a glitch and resets the plot.


----------



## puppylove

Tried trading with someone who had a glitched Julian. I cane to talk to him, notice I could invite him multiple times so I did three times. The trader suddenly forced closed their game and when I asked why Raymond has suddenly moved out. They opened the game again and Raymond was not only still moved out but so was Julian. I checked my game and also tt a day forward and Julian did not join me...


----------



## Faux

puppylove said:


> Tried trading with someone who had a glitched Julian. I cane to talk to him, notice I could invite him multiple times so I did three times. The trader suddenly forced closed their game and when I asked why Raymond has suddenly moved out. They opened the game again and Raymond was not only still moved out but so was Julian. I checked my game and also tt a day forward and Julian did not join me...



If you were able to ask him that many times, then he would have glitched and never came anyway, so you would have lost him regardless.


----------



## Benjisora

I've been reading this thread for quite some time now, and I would like to know if the glitch could happen to me from getting a villager that was scanned in (via amiibo), but didn't kick anyone out (was scanned before getting 10 villagers). Said villager then decided to move out naturally. Is there an obvious risk for me to invite the villager that I am maybe overseeing ? I feel like this doesn't really fits into what everyone has been complaining about, so better be safe than sorry


----------



## Khris

Benjisora said:


> I've been reading this thread for quite some time now, and I would like to know if the glitch could happen to me from getting a villager that was scanned in (via amiibo), but didn't kick anyone out (was scanned before getting 10 villagers). Said villager then decided to move out naturally. Is there an obvious risk for me to invite the villager that I am maybe overseeing ? I feel like this doesn't really fits into what everyone has been complaining about, so better be safe than sorry



Any villager being moved in from boxes from an online player is at risk of this. The amiibo aspect is irrelevant now unfortunately.


----------



## Benjisora

alget said:


> Any villager being moved in from boxes from an online player is at risk of this. The amiibo aspect is irrelevant now unfortunately.


Welp, at least the plot appears with the proper name. Wait and see tomorrow, and the day after I suppose ! Thank you for letting me know

	Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020

By fixing the glitch, it's said that you lose your villager, and get an empty spot back. Can you actually fill that spot up with the same villager ? Or is there some mechanics preventing a villager from joining your island again right away in this case ?


----------



## Khris

Benjisora said:


> Welp, at least the plot appears with the proper name. Wait and see tomorrow, and the day after I suppose ! Thank you for letting me know
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 16, 2020
> 
> By fixing the glitch, it's said that you lose your villager, and get an empty spot back. Can you actually fill that spot up with the same villager ? Or is there some mechanics preventing a villager from joining your island again right away in this case ?



Unlike NL I don't think there's a wait time between letting a villager go and getting the same one back. I've seen people sell Raymond for like 600 NMTs and get him back almost immediately within the day.


----------



## puppylove

Centuria said:


> If you were able to ask him that many times, then he would have glitched and never came anyway, so you would have lost him regardless.


Yeah was not expecting him to come but surprised Raymond glitched while I was talking to Julian. So it resulted in two glitched villagers at a time, Raymond probably affected by Julian.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

alget said:


> I just wanted to point people to a current fix for the "I've moved out" house issue. You will lose that villager but it has been shown to work.
> 
> Link to the PSA regarding I've moved out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g289xe
> 
> Link to the post that explains the steps (it's for kicking a villager out, but people have found out it works all the same for glitched plots):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g0vx1g
> 
> I've yet to try it for myself because I'm busy until tomorrow but I will definitely give it a shot and see if it works.
> 
> Edit: From the comments it seems like if your "I've moved out" villager is the most recent to move in, you have to have somebody else move out first as it's highly unlikely (or impossible) that your latest villager will want to move out.
> 
> It seems like the way the glitch works is that when your glitched villager should have "moved out" it realizes it's a glitch and resets the plot.


I will try this!


----------



## Faux

alget said:


> Unlike NL I don't think there's a wait time between letting a villager go and getting the same one back. I've seen people sell Raymond for like 600 NMTs and get him back almost immediately within the day.



Can confirm this.
Gave Whitney to someone, then went on an expedition once her plot was empty, and on the 6th island, Whitney was there yet again, lol.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Now that I think about it, out of the 6 villagers I invited into my town this week, the ONLY one that glitched was MOLLY. And I think that has to do with the fact that when I was talking to her, I could invite her twice. I think the fact that I could invite her more than once suggests that she was already glitched, to begin with. Can someone please elaborate on this?


----------



## Faux

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> Now that I think about it, out of the 6 villagers I invited into my town this week, the ONLY one that glitched was MOLLY. And I think that has to do with the fact that when I was talking to her, I could invite her twice. I think the fact that I could invite her more than once suggests that she was already glitched, to begin with. Can someone please elaborate on this?



I'm not quite sure anyone would be really able to tell you why that's the case without being able to mine their save data and see what the code says in regards to the glitched villager, and even then it might not make sense to someone who didn't code the came.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Centuria said:


> If you were able to ask him that many times, then he would have glitched and never came anyway, so you would have lost him regardless.


I only said that because of what you said about being able to ask someone multiple times.


----------



## Faux

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> I only said that because of what you said about being able to ask someone multiple times.



We don't know _why _you can ask them multiple times, but it's just one of the hints that they're probably glitched.  Kinda like how we know we need sleep, but aren't entirely sure why we would DIE without it.  :'D  It's a symptom, so to speak, but as far as I am aware, no one has the exact detals behind it!


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Centuria said:


> We don't know _why _you can ask them multiple times, but it's just one of the hints that they're probably glitched.  Kinda like how we know we need sleep, but aren't entirely sure why we would DIE without it.  :'D  It's a symptom, so to speak, but as far as I am aware, no one has the exact detals behind it!


Okay, thank you. Just to be clear. Can you invite all villagers multiple times when talking to them? Or is this a rare occurrence?


----------



## Faux

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> Okay, thank you. Just to be clear. Can you invite all villagers multiple times when talking to them? Or is this a rare occurrence?



This should not happen at all, so far as I know.  I'm pretty sure you should invite them one time when they're in boxes, and then any further dialogue should be about how they're excited to come live on your island, and related things!


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Centuria said:


> This should not happen at all, so far as I know.  I'm pretty sure you should invite them one time when they're in boxes, and then any further dialogue should be about how they're excited to come live on your island, and related things!


Okay, that's very interesting. Thanks! I'm going to try the TT method mentioned above to get rid of the glitched spot right now. RIP Molly


----------



## Rhuenkun

I tried to pick up Dom this morning and we ran into this same issue. We reset the game a couple of times until Dom said he had moved out of their island, but he was also not in mine. Also tried kicking out villagers for three individual trades, ended up with the same glitch.  

This bug super bites! I hope it gets patched up soon.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

alget said:


> I just wanted to point people to a current fix for the "I've moved out" house issue. You will lose that villager but it has been shown to work.
> 
> Link to the PSA regarding I've moved out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g289xe
> 
> Link to the post that explains the steps (it's for kicking a villager out, but people have found out it works all the same for glitched plots):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g0vx1g
> 
> I've yet to try it for myself because I'm busy until tomorrow but I will definitely give it a shot and see if it works.
> 
> Edit: From the comments it seems like if your "I've moved out" villager is the most recent to move in, you have to have somebody else move out first as it's highly unlikely (or impossible) that your latest villager will want to move out.
> 
> It seems like the way the glitch works is that when your glitched villager should have "moved out" it realizes it's a glitch and resets the plot.


Hello. I tried this! Took 10 minutes and worked like a charm! Got rid of Molly's glitched spot!


----------



## Khris

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> Hello. I tried this! Took 10 minutes and worked like a charm! Got rid of Molly's glitched spot!


Glad to hear! I'm about to try myself tomorrow! I'm assuming Molly wasn't your latest villager to move in?


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

No, Bob moved in after her (and thankfully he didn't glitch). 


alget said:


> Glad to hear! I'm about to try myself tomorrow! I'm assuming Molly wasn't your latest villager to move in?




	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

Okay, I honestly think glitched villagers are the ones u can invite twice - as it keeps happening that way to everyone. My friend could invite someone twice (while in boxes) and it happened to them as well, just now actually. It is likely that this is a sign that they are glitched. Trades should be canceled and retried if people see that they can invite someone multiple times.


----------



## cherrygirl

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> Now that I think about it, out of the 6 villagers I invited into my town this week, the ONLY one that glitched was MOLLY. And I think that has to do with the fact that when I was talking to her, I could invite her twice. I think the fact that I could invite her more than once suggests that she was already glitched, to begin with. Can someone please elaborate on this?


I believe that does play a part. I traded with someone for kiki she was an amiibo and was kicked out via campsite however the seller said that me and another buyer had glitched characters no one else they traded with. Both me and the person who bought the other villager were able to ask them to come to our islands twice. The other persons plot didn’t glitch (from what I was told) whereas mine got the plot glitch. Tho I reckon asking twice stuffs up the move in process


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

cherrygirl said:


> I believe that does play a part. I traded with someone for kiki she was an amiibo and was kicked out via campsite however the seller said that me and another buyer had glitched characters no one else they traded with. Both me and the person who bought the other villager were able to ask them to come to our islands twice. The other persons plot didn’t glitch (from what I was told) whereas mine got the plot glitch. Tho I reckon asking twice stuffs up the move in process



The rest of my villagers who I could only ask once did not glitch. And hopefully, it stays that way.
Were u able to get Kiki again? Did they make you redo the trade?


----------



## cherrygirl

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> The rest of my villagers who I could only ask once did not glitch. And hopefully, it stays that way.
> Were u able to get Kiki again? Did they make you redo the trade?


I was able to get a refund but ended up restarting. Wasn’t happy with my island anyway. In my current island tho I was able to get her back. So far all trades I’ve done haven’t been amiibo or kicked out via amiibo and I’ve only asked to join once, haven’t even tried speaking to them again, and everything in my islands fine. So I reckon it’s a mixture of amiibo/kicked out via campsite and asking twice, in my experience


----------



## mzzangi

Hi! I basically got Kiki glitched yesterday too. When I asked her to move on my island she was stuck crafting while she was in boxes. I should have stop everything here but unfortunately I was stubborn. Then I had the glitch where I could ask her to come multiple times (like 3 times). It seems to work just fine at first. Next day she was on my island walking around I was so happy but when I invited a friend to trade some objects, she began to glitch. Her house now says « I moved away. - Kiki ». I don’t know if I should wait for a patch or if I should make one villager move in this spot with an amiibo card I got. (Sorry if my English is not perfect this is not my native language).


----------



## cherrygirl

mzzangi said:


> Hi! I basically got Kiki glitched yesterday too. When I asked her to move on my island she was stuck crafting while she was in boxes. I should have stop everything here but unfortunately I was stubborn. Then I had the glitch where I could ask her to come multiple times (like 3 times). It seems to work just fine at first. Next day she was on my island walking around I was so happy but when I invited a friend to trade some objects, she began to glitch. Her house now says « I moved away. - Kiki ». I don’t know if I should wait for a patch or if I should make one villager move in this spot with an amiibo card I got. (Sorry if my English is not perfect this is not my native language).View attachment 243406View attachment 243405


Thats pretty much what happened to me minus the workbench. I’m not to sure what’s the most effective way to remove the glitched plot as I couldn’t be bothered trying and just started again. It really sass me that a lot of people using this forum to tread villagers don’t actually know that there are still glitches happening


----------



## mzzangi

cherrygirl said:


> Thats pretty much what happened to me minus the workbench. I’m not to sure what’s the most effective way to remove the glitched plot as I couldn’t be bothered trying and just started again. It really sass me that a lot of people using this forum to tread villagers don’t actually know that there are still glitches happening



Yeah! People should at least tell us if their villager was force out to move via amiibo cards... I trade villagers a few days ago and it worked just fine, in my opinion because no amiibos were involved. I’m so disappointed for Kiki.


----------



## cherrygirl

mzzangi said:


> Yeah! People should at least tell us if their villager was force out to move via amiibo cards... I trade villagers a few days ago and it worked just fine, in my opinion because no amiibos were involved. I’m so disappointed for Kiki.


yeah since then I’ve always asked how the villager was move out and if they were amiibo. Sometimes asking this has liked caused the seller to ghost me or get annoyed. Which just shows the lack of understanding and knowledge on these glitches.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Aw sorry man but I'm glad that you were able to get your refund!


cherrygirl said:


> I was able to get a refund but ended up restarting. Wasn’t happy with my island anyway. In my current island tho I was able to get her back. So far all trades I’ve done haven’t been amiibo or kicked out via amiibo and I’ve only asked to join once, haven’t even tried speaking to them again, and everything in my islands fine. So I reckon it’s a mixture of amiibo/kicked out via campsite and asking twice, in my experience




	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



mzzangi said:


> Hi! I basically got Kiki glitched yesterday too. When I asked her to move on my island she was stuck crafting while she was in boxes. I should have stop everything here but unfortunately I was stubborn. Then I had the glitch where I could ask her to come multiple times (like 3 times). It seems to work just fine at first. Next day she was on my island walking around I was so happy but when I invited a friend to trade some objects, she began to glitch. Her house now says « I moved away. - Kiki ». I don’t know if I should wait for a patch or if I should make one villager move in this spot with an amiibo card I got. (Sorry if my English is not perfect this is not my native language).View attachment 243406View attachment 243405


Sorry man 

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020



cherrygirl said:


> yeah since then I’ve always asked how the villager was move out and if they were amiibo. Sometimes asking this has liked caused the seller to ghost me or get annoyed. Which just shows the lack of understanding and knowledge on these glitches.


The villager can still now glitch even if amiibo cards are not used!

	Post automatically merged: Apr 17, 2020

You can cycle out glitched spots with the method that the person highlighted from Reddit on the previous page


mzzangi said:


> Yeah! People should at least tell us if their villager was force out to move via amiibo cards... I trade villagers a few days ago and it worked just fine, in my opinion because no amiibos were involved. I’m so disappointed for Kiki.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Ronya said:


> I experienced the glitch now too. Finally got rid of one of my unwanted villagers. Sylvia moved out just fine. The plot was empty. So I TT back to normal time and now Gruff lives in the house. I didn't ask him to move. I just started the game and he is unboxing. He must be from someones void. How can I get him to move again?


This isn't the glitch.  Plots will be filled with a random villager after a day or two. TTing backwards counts as moving in time.  The passage of time filled your empty plot normally.


----------



## jiojiop

Hey for everyone who had the glitch, ESPECIALLY if you were able to invite the villager multiple times, and EXTRA ESPECIALLY if you had them walking about in your town before they glitched up, can you please answer:

did you open another plot in your town within a few days of your now-glitched villager being invited/moving in?

did you visit another town or were you visited between them agreeing to move in and them being in your game glitched?

was the glitched villager kicked out via another villager (either amiibo or campsite)?

Thanks!


----------



## Khris

Can confirm that the method I posted on the last page worked in about 10 minutes. You have to have that I've moved out plot NOT be your latest to move in for this to work.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

jiojiop said:


> Hey for everyone who had the glitch, ESPECIALLY if you were able to invite the villager multiple times, and EXTRA ESPECIALLY if you had them walking about in your town before they glitched up, can you please answer:
> 
> did you open another plot in your town within a few days of your now-glitched villager being invited/moving in?
> 
> did you visit another town or were you visited between them agreeing to move in and them being in your game glitched?
> 
> was the glitched villager kicked out via another villager (either amiibo or campsite)?
> 
> Thanks!


I believe I invited someone over to help me water my hybrid farm AFTER Molly moved in. She was already unpacked and walking about all around town. A few days later she glitched and the plot said "she moved out"

She was the only person I asked to move in twice too :/


----------



## Farfle_Productions

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> I believe I invited someone over to help me water my hybrid farm AFTER Molly moved in. She was already unpacked and walking about all around town. A few days later she glitched and the plot said "she moved out"
> 
> She was the only person I asked to move in twice too :/


Did you say yes to her twice and how long had you had her before someone came over? 

I’ve done a deal for someone who I’m pretty sure is going to arrive glitchy, had the option of inviting him twice although I didn’t say yes the second time.


----------



## jiojiop

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> I believe I invited someone over to help me water my hybrid farm AFTER Molly moved in. She was already unpacked and walking about all around town. A few days later she glitched and the plot said "she moved out"
> 
> She was the only person I asked to move in twice too :/



Was she the last of your 6 villagers you had moving in that week? I think you mentioned it a few pages ago.



Farfle_Productions said:


> Did you say yes to her twice and how long had you had her before someone came over?
> 
> I’ve done a deal for someone who I’m pretty sure is going to arrive glitchy, had the option of inviting him twice although I didn’t say yes the second time.



omg we can try to isolate this case maybe! Have you visited or been visited by anyone since you did this invite?


----------



## Farfle_Productions

jiojiop said:


> omg we can try to isolate this case maybe! Have you visited or been visited by anyone since you did this invite?



Try and save it haha! Someone did come over but I don’t think it would affect anything since the villager hasn’t moved in yet. I was going to not let myself travel or have anyone come over for a bit to see if that would help...


----------



## jiojiop

Farfle_Productions said:


> Try and save it haha! Someone did come over but I don’t think it would affect anything since the villager hasn’t moved in yet. I was going to not let myself travel or have anyone come over for a bit to see if that would help...


Do you know if the person who visited you has a full town of 10 villagers and also if they have an open plot?

That's a great idea to put your town into quarantine for at least 4-5 days (which is how many days of play it takes to empty your void queue). Especially so if he unboxes normally and walks around... because we have no idea what then causes them to glitch out after that. So can you make sure to not have anyone try to move out or put down any plots for the duration of quarantine? I mean, you can obviously lift the quarantine if he glitches up on you.

I am wondering if has to do with passing the duplicate voided villager to someone else (so your real villager thinks they moved) and/or opening another plot of land (so the duplicate voided villager tries to move in and the game gets confused and thinks your real villager has moved).

Btw, it doesn't seem to be triggered by TTing because just today someone made a thread that they hadn't TT'd since before inviting the glitched 2-invite villager. Their villager unboxed and walked around normally... then boom. Glitch. They had used amiibo to kick out another one of their villagers and open up a plot after inviting the glitched villager, plus did online play.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

jiojiop said:


> Do you know if the person who visited you has a full town of 10 villagers and also if they have an open plot?
> 
> That's a great idea to put your town into quarantine for at least 4-5 days (which is how many days of play it takes to empty your void queue). Especially so if he unboxes normally and walks around... because we have no idea what then causes them to glitch out after that. So can you make sure to not have anyone try to move out or put down any plots for the duration of quarantine? I mean, you can obviously lift the quarantine if he glitches up on you.
> 
> I am wondering if has to do with passing the duplicate voided villager to someone else (so your real villager thinks they moved) and/or opening another plot of land (so the duplicate voided villager tries to move in and the game gets confused and thinks your real villager has moved).
> 
> Btw, it doesn't seem to be triggered by TTing because just today someone made a thread that they hadn't TT'd since before inviting the glitched 2-invite villager. Their villager unboxed and walked around normally... then boom. Glitch. They had used amiibo to kick out another one of their villagers and open up a plot after inviting the glitched villager, plus did online play.


Thanks, a lot of good ideas to try then. I’ll go into “quarantine” once he’s moved in tomorrow until the end of the week. I also won’t let anyone move out. Luckily I already have a full town of 10 villagers, so...we shall see.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

Farfle_Productions said:


> Did you say yes to her twice and how long had you had her before someone came over?
> 
> I’ve done a deal for someone who I’m pretty sure is going to arrive glitchy, had the option of inviting him twice although I didn’t say yes the second time.


I kept TTing to get someone else out. And since time travel only really counts one active day at a time from my understanding, no matter how far you travel, it was around 7-10 active days until she glitched.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> I kept TTing to get someone else out. And since time travel only really counts one active day at a time from my understanding, no matter how far you travel, it was around 7-10 active days until she glitched.


But you had someone else come in after you had the character which triggered the glitch correct? I don’t know, the isolation thing is worth a try at least. If they glitch out no biggie, at least I’ll have had them for a bit and we know how to get rid of it now.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

jiojiop said:


> Was she the last of your 6 villagers you had moving in that week? I think you mentioned it a few pages ago.


She was the 5th. Bob came right after.


----------



## sicklewillow

Hi guys, just want to jumped in. I adopted Marshal last Sunday. I wasn't able to talk to him again so I'm not sure if he's glitched or not. Here's the summary so far:
4/12- Adoption Day. Land was sold to him.
4/13- Marshal Unpacking. I could talked to him. No online play. 
4/14 to 4/16-  Marshal was out about town. No online play. Velma asked to moved and I said yes on the 4/15 and unpacking on the 16th
4/17- AM: Marshal is doing okay and I have an empty plot. PM: Invited someone over but Marshal is doing okay. 
Current day: I haven't checked yet because it's 5:32 am and very nervouse about it.

Edit: Just checked. It's too early but Marshal's has the do not disturb me sign because he's still sleeping. I'm not sure if I'm on the safe zone though. The empty plot is still empty though.


----------



## brockbrock

Does the I've Moved Out glitch only effect the last villager to be adopted or can it happen to any villager that's been adopted at any time?

Like, if I adopted villager A, and then villager B in my town asks to move out, and then villager C, (and new villagers naturally move in to replace them) does that mean villager A, the one I adopted from another town, is safe?


----------



## cherrygirl

My glitched out villager was kiki she didn’t glitch until I had 3 other villagers move in


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

sicklewillow said:


> Hi guys, just want to jumped in. I adopted Marshal last Sunday. I wasn't able to talk to him again so I'm not sure if he's glitched or not. Here's the summary so far:
> 4/12- Adoption Day. Land was sold to him.
> 4/13- Marshal Unpacking. I could talked to him. No online play.
> 4/14 to 4/16-  Marshal was out about town. No online play. Velma asked to moved and I said yes on the 4/15 and unpacking on the 16th
> 4/17- AM: Marshal is doing okay and I have an empty plot. PM: Invited someone over but Marshal is doing okay.
> Current day: I haven't checked yet because it's 5:32 am and very nervouse about it.
> 
> Edit: Just checked. It's too early but Marshal's has the do not disturb me sign because he's still sleeping. I'm not sure if I'm on the safe zone though. The empty plot is still empty though.


I hope it all works out for you!


----------



## dino

here's a fun new side to the glitch!

1. i go to adopt lopez from someone's town and receive the repeat dialogue. we terminate the first visit/invite without saving. the empty plot is still empty when i reload and shows no other names.
2. we try again (bc i didn't know at the time repeat was a sign of glitch). repeat dialogue happens again, but right before we call it quits, i invite him one last time and he says yes (i do not talk to him again after). i go back to my town expecting the same empty plot but instead it's taken by lopez! i do not return to the town, trader immediately time travels to a new day.
3. lopez moves in completely fine. fully interactable, house and everything is great. i isolate my town offline for in-game weeks, checking every day with lopez and his house - even move his house! to a new location, everything is dandy.
4. lopez is fine for MONTHS in game, round abouts 3 months, bc i've been time travelling to put other villagers in boxes - they have left & moved in and he was fine.
**here's the kicker!!!
5. i load my game after a one day jump following a new 15 day jump cycle (talked to lopez the day before) and his house has disappeared. he did not glitch, there is no name on the sign, it is just empty. this happened over the course of one day and showed no outwards signs other than the initial, months old repeating dialogue of being glitched.

what does this tell us? we need an update obvs, but beyond that? iunno. maybe that glitched villagers are inherently not going to stay in your town. the game tries to right its own code or whatever. time progressing (not just travelling) will inevitably lose them to the void to correct the glitch. but this can happen without any outwards signs, or advance notice.

i'm p heartbroken since i loved lopez, but more than that i'm full pell shocked? has anyone else experienced no 'i've moved out' warnings before a villager just disappears into the void? OR do you think this shows that villagers can actually leave without requesting permission? lol


----------



## Clairitea

The Mad Hybrid Botanist said:


> Hello. I tried this! Took 10 minutes and worked like a charm! Got rid of Molly's glitched spot!



PLEASE please tell us how you did it!! I cannot click on the link anymore (it seems that Reddit got sent to the abyss along with my villager), and the methods others have listed here have not worked for me :'(

	Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020

BTW, here is my story - 

Day 1) My villager Goose asked to move out, I said ok, then tt'd a day forward

Day 2) He was in boxes

It was either day 1 or 2 here (can't remember) that I visited a friend - Said friend had Stiches (from an Amiibo card) in his town who had just been picked up by another friend earlier that day. He had made it so Stiches was kicked out via another amiibo he had, Rosie. I had never talked or interacted with Stiches. 

Day 3) I tt'd forward a day after Goose was in boxes. The plot of land that was his had Stiches name

Day 4) Isabelle told me Stiches was here, and I should go say hi. His house was dark and had the "I've moved out" sign, and has been that way since


----------



## Jellywood

What if I get a villager to move in via amiibo but then get him to leave via tt, can he still glitch for the person who gets him? Or is it just because you get him to move via another amiibo?


----------



## sicklewillow

Jellywood said:


> What if I get a villager to move in via amiibo but then get him to leave via tt, can he still glitch for the person who gets him? Or is it just because you get him to move via another amiibo?


There's a possibility. Some reported that they have their villager a week and doing their routine and when they invited someone over. Their adopted villager was gone. If you plan to adopt, take a precaution. A red flag is when you talked to the villager and you could invite them twice. But it's not 100% safe even though you could only invite them once.


----------



## Baddinyan

I had raymond move in and he acted fine :O well his dialog was scummy in the way he asked to move twice to my town.. well.. no biggy :/ i take him and hes doing alright, UNTIL my siss came to visit right before she came i checked, he was fine, right after POOF! "i moved out" i was devestated D: so i kick the plot out with an amiibo and make a new villager move out, picked up a new raymond and now i qurantined and locked down my entire island for ppl DX no risking it until nintendo patch or something! but i can send and recive mail


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Yeh it is definitely the online aspect which makes them glitch away. I hope they fix it soon otherwise I'm going to give it some time and hope it's been long enough. I know people say they've tried TT to tackle this, but I hope real life waiting will have a different impact?


----------



## Fiain

Is this only villahers adopted from other people?

I got Judy moving in from my own campsite today and am wondering if my town ought to go into quarantine til a patch..


----------



## Baddinyan

Fiain said:


> Is this only villahers adopted from other people?
> 
> I got Judy moving in from my own campsite today and am wondering if my town ought to go into quarantine til a patch..


if shes from the random islands or campsite she should be fine


----------



## Fiain

Baddinyan said:


> if shes from the random islands or campsite she should be fine



Yeah, she's from my campsite. Ok, that's a relief. Thank you!


----------



## mellachime

someone adopted carmen from me, i didnt make her move out by amiibo i waited for her to ping me and then had the person pick her up, they told me how they tt to have her move in already and that dumb glitch that people have been getting happened, the whole, someone else moves in and when you interact with the door it gives the message of "moved out".

this glitch seriously hasnt been fixed? thats ridiculous and honestly annoying. like what do we do in this situation??


----------



## Farfle_Productions

mellachime said:


> someone adopted carmen from me, i didnt make her move out by amiibo i waited for her to ping me and then had the person pick her up, they told me how they tt to have her move in already and that dumb glitch that people have been getting happened, the whole, someone else moves in and when you interact with the door it gives the message of "moved out".
> 
> this glitch seriously hasnt been fixed? thats ridiculous and honestly annoying. like what do we do in this situation??


Odd, I thought that was the one glitch they had patched up.


----------



## mellachime

Farfle_Productions said:


> Odd, I thought that was the one glitch they had patched up.


apparently not. i know the other glitch was patched over on the "making villagers move out by amiibo" but then this whole weird plot glitch happened and i havent seen it fixed at all


----------



## Hyllin

alget said:


> I just wanted to point people to a current fix for the "I've moved out" house issue. You will lose that villager but it has been shown to work.
> 
> Link to the PSA regarding I've moved out:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g289xe
> 
> Link to the post that explains the steps (it's for kicking a villager out, but people have found out it works all the same for glitched plots):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/AdoptMyVillager/comments/g0vx1g
> 
> I've yet to try it for myself because I'm busy until tomorrow but I will definitely give it a shot and see if it works.
> 
> Edit: From the comments it seems like if your "I've moved out" villager is the most recent to move in, you have to have somebody else move out first as it's highly unlikely (or impossible) that your latest villager will want to move out.
> 
> It seems like the way the glitch works is that when your glitched villager should have "moved out" it realizes it's a glitch and resets the plot.



Does anyone have a copy of this guide? The subreddit went private


----------



## Khris

Clairitea said:


> PLEASE please tell us how you did it!! I cannot click on the link anymore (it seems that Reddit got sent to the abyss along with my villager), and the methods others have listed here have not worked for me :'(
> 
> Post automatically merged: Apr 18, 2020
> 
> BTW, here is my story -
> 
> Day 1) My villager Goose asked to move out, I said ok, then tt'd a day forward
> 
> Day 2) He was in boxes
> 
> It was either day 1 or 2 here (can't remember) that I visited a friend - Said friend had Stiches (from an Amiibo card) in his town who had just been picked up by another friend earlier that day. He had made it so Stiches was kicked out via another amiibo he had, Rosie. I had never talked or interacted with Stiches.
> 
> Day 3) I tt'd forward a day after Goose was in boxes. The plot of land that was his had Stiches name
> 
> Day 4) Isabelle told me Stiches was here, and I should go say hi. His house was dark and had the "I've moved out" sign, and has been that way since





Hyllin said:


> Does anyone have a copy of this guide? The subreddit went private



Hi there! I posted the guide here:





						Guide: How to reset "I've moved out" plots and/or move any villager out!
					

The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".  Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## usa-chan

i just adopted raymond from someone. he's a natural move out, but i had the option of inviting him twice. i said no the second time and asked the trader if they could force quit the game without saving the session, but they accidentally ended the session and saved it. raymond moved in fine, and i tted back to the actual date, and he's still here. i'm just going to play it safe by not tting and not visiting/having visitors until the update. i'll keep a timeline of everything to see if he glitches out!


----------



## sicklewillow

Hi! Just want to drop my full week report from my adopted Marshal. 

4/12(Day 0) Adopted Marshal
4/13(Day 1) Marshal is unpacking. No online play made. 
4/14(Day 2) to 4/16(Day 3) Marshal is out about town. No online play. 4/16-Velma in boxes. 
4/17(Day 4) - Marshal is still doing okay. Have an open plot. Invited someone over but Marshal is still doing okay. 
4/18 up to today 4/19 - Marshal is still doing good.

I'm not sure if I am on the safe zone or still need monitoring but I suppose I should avoid online play until this gets patch.


----------



## brockbrock

sicklewillow said:


> Hi! Just want to drop my full week report from my adopted Marshal.
> 
> 4/12(Day 0) Adopted Marshal
> 4/13(Day 1) Marshal is unpacking. No online play made.
> 4/14(Day 2) to 4/16(Day 3) Marshal is out about town. No online play. 4/16-Velma in boxes.
> 4/17(Day 4) - Marshal is still doing okay. Have an open plot. Invited someone over but Marshal is still doing okay.
> 4/18 up to today 4/19 - Marshal is still doing good.
> 
> I'm not sure if I am on the safe zone or still need monitoring but I suppose I should avoid online play until this gets patch.



If you're still doing okay, my guess is that you won't be at risk of experiencing the glitch unless you invite someone to your town (local or online).

It seems if it doesn't affect people soon after adoption, that the online play is the main trigger. I'm curious, as several people have reported it has happened after someone visiting their town, if this also applies to people visiting other's towns. As in, if you have the glitched villager in your town, will it be triggered if you visit someone or only if someone visits you?


----------



## Domestic

So correct me if I'm wrong, but from reading up on this I gathered that time travelling 4 separate days (one day at a time) will clear your void of villagers. So say you have Coco in boxes on Monday, if you time travel to Friday but do it one day at a time, Coco will be cleared from your town's void. Am I understanding that correctly? If so, how is the glitch unavoidable? I understand it's risky as players could lie, but if you're travelling to the town of someone trustworthy who agrees to follow the proper procedure of time travelling won't it mitigate or even erase the chance of this glitch occurring? Either way, it's obviously annoying and I sure hope it's fixed as I run a cycle town. Let me know what you guys think, thanks.


----------



## brockbrock

Domestic said:


> So correct me if I'm wrong, but from reading up on this I gathered that time travelling 4 separate days (one day at a time) will clear your void of villagers. So say you have Coco in boxes on Monday, if you time travel to Friday but do it one day at a time, Coco will be cleared from your town's void. Am I understanding that correctly? If so, how is the glitch unavoidable? I understand it's risky as players could lie, but if you're travelling to the town of someone trustworthy who agrees to follow the proper procedure of time travelling won't it mitigate or even erase the chance of this glitch occurring? Either way, it's obviously annoying and I sure hope it's fixed as I run a cycle town. Let me know what you guys think, thanks.



Do we have proof that the 4 day thing is a thing? I've seen people claim that it is but I haven't seen any evidence either.

We have people who claim they got glitched villagers well after the 4 days while in town quarantine so it's quite confusing.


----------



## sicklewillow

brockbrock said:


> If you're still doing okay, my guess is that you won't experience the glitch unless you invite someone to your town (local or online).
> 
> It seems if it doesn't affect people soon after adoption, that the online play is another common trigger.



I invited someone over using dodo code on 4/17, four days after I adopted Marshal. When the visitor left, I checked up on Marshal immediately and there he was hanging out in the plaza. Someone did report that their adopted villager was doing for a week and then invited someone over and their villager glitched.  

I supposed the safest route to get their villagers would be scanning them through their own amiibos or look for them during Mystery Island Tour.


----------



## brockbrock

sicklewillow said:


> I invited someone over using dodo code on 4/17, four days after I adopted Marshal. When the visitor left, I checked up on Marshal immediately and there he was hanging out in the plaza. Someone did report that their adopted villager was doing for a week and then invited someone over and their villager glitched.
> 
> I supposed the safest route to get their villagers would be scanning them through their own amiibos or look for them during Mystery Island Tour.



Interesting.

I wonder if that person had an empty void?

I think we are clearly beginning to see a pattern with the glitch triggering when someone visits their island. There must be some form of commonality. Is everyone at risk who adopts a villager, or only if the villager adopted was glitched to begin with? Or is the glitched void of a player who can infect someone else's island if they visit them?

Then the question is if it's the villager who is glitched or the save file. We have a forum member here who I believe said every villager she adopted out glitched.

The more patterns we can detect and identify the more help it could potentially help us minimize the damage and prevent more occurrences until Nintendo decides and succeeds in fixing it.


----------



## sicklewillow

brockbrock said:


> Interesting.
> 
> I wonder if that person had an empty void?
> 
> I think we are clearly beginning to see a pattern with the glitch triggering when someone visits their island. There must be some form of commonality. Is everyone at risk who adopts a villager, or only if the villager adopted was glitched to begin with? Or is the glitched void of a player who can infect someone else's island if they visit them?
> 
> Then the question is if it's the villager who is glitched or the save file. We have a forum member here who I believe said every villager she adopted out glitched.
> 
> The more patterns we can detect and identify the more help it could potentially help us minimize the damage and prevent more occurrences until Nintendo decides and succeeds in fixing it.



I would like to also add that I asked him if he's okay to come over and he had an open plot. I mentioned that I have an open plot because Velma moved out on the 16th and now it's vacant. I'm afraid that I might infect him instead because I have someone moved out (naturally though).

He verified that he is currently not doing any trading but he didn't mentioned if he has full town or not. It was really is a gamble for me but the 50 NMT I won was too good to pass up.


----------



## Domestic

Ok so this is weird. I just did my first trade since starting my cycling town, I used a Bob amiibo to push Zucker out and the guy picked him up, no problems reported. But I then skipped a month because that is, in my opinion, the easiest way to get random villagers to leave. Only when I got on the game Bob was missing from my map. Yet when I went to his house it said he was out on a snack run. So I ran around the town and checked all buildings beside the museum and he was nowhere to be found. So I go to the campsite to test his amiibo to see what would happen, and it said he was busy moving?? So after that, I skip one more month and he's back on my map just strolling around town as if nothing happened. Now Rosie's asking to leave and I would like to sell her but I'm worried about glitching someone else's game.  And remember this was my first time having anyone on my cycling town since it was created so it's pretty strange.


----------



## poppysea

Hi everyone, I have a question:
So i’m seeing that people are saying the repeat villager-invite dialogue is a sign of the glitch. Maybe this is a dumb question, but is it just a sign or CAUSES it? Like if I go to adopt a villager and I don’t even attempt to talk to them again after the initial invite, am I still at risk of getting the “i’ve moved out” issue?

thank you for any help


----------



## Tabbris

poppysea said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> So i’m seeing that people are saying the repeat villager-invite dialogue is a sign of the glitch. Maybe this is a dumb question, but is it just a sign or CAUSES it? Like if I go to adopt a villager and I don’t even attempt to talk to them again after the initial invite, am I still at risk of getting the “i’ve moved out” issue?
> 
> thank you for any help



would like to know this also^ all the villagers I’ve adopted I’ve never talked to twice and **so far** even if I got to peoples islands and they come to mine there doesn’t seem to be an issue


----------



## Natsumi99

Hello is there a way to get rid of a glitched house? Ive had one for 2 weeks now and im getting sick of waiting for a patch... I dont have any amiibos so wondering if theres another way to get rid of it


----------



## cherrygirl

Nvm


----------



## brockbrock

Natsumi99 said:


> Hello is there a way to get rid of a glitched house? Ive had one for 2 weeks now and im getting sick of waiting for a patch... I dont have any amiibos so wondering if theres another way to get rid of it



From what I've read, it seems that when the glitched plot is randomly chosen to move out, it disappears. As in, when the villager that is missing but should be occupying the glitched plot would, without he glitch, be asking you to move that day.


----------



## Underneath The Stars

poppysea said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> So i’m seeing that people are saying the repeat villager-invite dialogue is a sign of the glitch. Maybe this is a dumb question, but is it just a sign or CAUSES it? Like if I go to adopt a villager and I don’t even attempt to talk to them again after the initial invite, am I still at risk of getting the “i’ve moved out” issue?
> 
> thank you for any help



i wanna ask this too, but i adopted a villager recently and i talked to him 3x, the last one he just said he can't wait to move to my town so i guess talking to them doesn't really trigger it. it's more like to find out if it will glitch or not.


----------



## Climbintospace

poppysea said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> So i’m seeing that people are saying the repeat villager-invite dialogue is a sign of the glitch. Maybe this is a dumb question, but is it just a sign or CAUSES it? Like if I go to adopt a villager and I don’t even attempt to talk to them again after the initial invite, am I still at risk of getting the “i’ve moved out” issue?
> 
> thank you for any help



It’s a sign not the cause. Invited a villager yesterday without really being aware of the glitch, and only ran trough the dialogue once. Still ended up being glitched unfortunately


----------



## cherrygirl

poppysea said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> So i’m seeing that people are saying the repeat villager-invite dialogue is a sign of the glitch. Maybe this is a dumb question, but is it just a sign or CAUSES it? Like if I go to adopt a villager and I don’t even attempt to talk to them again after the initial invite, am I still at risk of getting the “i’ve moved out” issue?
> 
> thank you for any help


I got a glitched kiki once (moved out plot thing) and I asked her twice. I didn’t really know what I was doing bc it was my first time trading villagers. However since then I haven’t spoken to the villager once they said they were coming to my island and I’ve had no problems


----------



## Natsumi99

Oh so all i can do is to just keep on waiting till it is gone? Damn that really sucks dunno why its taking so long for it to be patched


----------



## Farfle_Productions

poppysea said:


> Hi everyone, I have a question:
> So i’m seeing that people are saying the repeat villager-invite dialogue is a sign of the glitch. Maybe this is a dumb question, but is it just a sign or CAUSES it? Like if I go to adopt a villager and I don’t even attempt to talk to them again after the initial invite, am I still at risk of getting the “i’ve moved out” issue?
> 
> thank you for any help


Honestly we don’t know and someone would need to test that for us to be sure. It would involve someone inviting an amibo pushed out villager only once, then doing online play to see if they still glitch. Any volunteers? Haha.


brockbrock said:


> Do we have proof that the 4 day thing is a thing? I've seen people claim that it is but I haven't seen any evidence either.
> 
> We have people who claim they got glitched villagers well after the 4 days while in town quarantine so it's quite confusing.


I’m suspect of people who say they still get it after the four day thing, because as far as I’ve seen people doing that have only been TT the four days.


sicklewillow said:


> Hi! Just want to drop my full week report from my adopted Marshal.
> 
> 4/12(Day 0) Adopted Marshal
> 4/13(Day 1) Marshal is unpacking. No online play made.
> 4/14(Day 2) to 4/16(Day 3) Marshal is out about town. No online play. 4/16-Velma in boxes.
> 4/17(Day 4) - Marshal is still doing okay. Have an open plot. Invited someone over but Marshal is still doing okay.
> 4/18 up to today 4/19 - Marshal is still doing good.
> 
> I'm not sure if I am on the safe zone or still need monitoring but I suppose I should avoid online play until this gets patch.


Honestly I think you’re fine. You’ve already had someone come over and if it didn’t trigger then I’d say you’re in the clear. I recently adopted Merengue, have had people over and have gone to other islands and she’s fine. My Beau on the other hand...

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Natsumi99 said:


> Oh so all i can do is to just keep on waiting till it is gone? Damn that really sucks dunno why its taking so long for it to be patched


Well there is a pandemic going on.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



cherrygirl said:


> I got a glitched kiki once (moved out plot thing) and I asked her twice. I didn’t really know what I was doing bc it was my first time trading villagers. However since then I haven’t spoken to the villager once they said they were coming to my island and I’ve had no problems


Interesting, have you been doing online play though?

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020



Climbintospace said:


> It’s a sign not the cause. Invited a villager yesterday without really being aware of the glitch, and only ran trough the dialogue once. Still ended up being glitched unfortunately


Could you explain your glitch please? Did you have someone over after?


----------



## poppysea

Tabbris said:


> would like to know this also^ all the villagers I’ve adopted I’ve never talked to twice and **so far** even if I got to peoples islands and they come to mine there doesn’t seem to be an issue





cherrygirl said:


> I got a glitched kiki once (moved out plot thing) and I asked her twice. I didn’t really know what I was doing bc it was my first time trading villagers. However since then I haven’t spoken to the villager once they said they were coming to my island and I’ve had no problems



I’ve had the same experience as both of you! I wasn’t aware of the repeating dialogue before, and so I never spoke to villagers again after they agreed to move in. I’ve adopted 4 different villagers and had no issues, although admittedly I don’t know if amiibos were involved for sure in those trades (except one was for sure an amiibo villager). I have also TT-ed many weeks now and done online play and no problems with any of them. But went to get Lolly today and spoke to her repeatedly and got the looping dialogue for the first time so I asked the seller to force quit.. 



Underneath The Stars said:


> i wanna ask this too, but i adopted a villager recently and i talked to him 3x, the last one he just said he can't wait to move to my town so i guess talking to them doesn't really trigger it. it's more like to find out if it will glitch or not.





Climbintospace said:


> It’s a sign not the cause. Invited a villager yesterday without really being aware of the glitch, and only ran trough the dialogue once. Still ended up being glitched unfortunately



Ah what you guys have experienced is what I’m fearing  Do you have any more info about your trades?


----------



## brockbrock

Farfle_Productions said:


> I’m suspect of people who say they still get it after the four day thing, because as far as I’ve seen people doing that have only been TT the four days.



There are plenty of forum members here who have experienced it, though. Here's just one recent example:



Candybalism said:


> Yeap, that was the dodgy thing that happened that made me worry Marshal was going to glitch, was that I could ask him to move in more than once! Also me visiting someone else didn't cause Marshal to glitch as after he moved in I TT'd extensively, I'd say in terms of days played it was still definitely 1-2 months - I ran around each day to check for bubbles, the villager I was kicking out was extremely stubborn - but since he was fine after I went to pick up Diana that's not what caused the glitch, it was when I had someone over my island to trade!
> 
> When I was TT-ing to make space I initially was only TT-ing a day or two at a time and checking for bubbles - since I was scared I would mess Marshal up, but eventually gave up and did the 15 day method since the person I was trading with already had Diana in boxes but I still couldn't make space. So I had lots of time to interact with Marshal and everything was definitely fine up until I had someone visit my island!


----------



## Farfle_Productions

brockbrock said:


> There are plenty of forum members here who have experienced it, though. Here's just one recent example:


I’m not sure of your point because that person said they TT after? I was trying to say people who get potentially glitched villagers after have all TT afterwards to try and get rid of the glitch, then they still glitch out once they do something online. I haven’t seen anyone wait for 4 days naturally which is what I’m going to be experimenting with now.


----------



## brockbrock

Farfle_Productions said:


> I’m not sure of your point because that person said they TT after? I was trying to say people who get potentially glitched villagers after have all TT afterwards to try and get rid of the glitch, then they still glitch out once they do something online. I haven’t seen anyone wait for 4 days naturally which is what I’m going to be experimenting with now.



I'm not sure I understand your response either because the person I was originally responding to was asking if time traveling 4 days would clear the void, which was what I was asking for evidence of. Unless I misread their post they weren't talking about waiting 4 days real-time, they were asking if you could time travel four days, one day at a time which some people claim clears the void but then we have accounts of other people like the one I quoted above who say otherwise.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

brockbrock said:


> I'm not sure I understand your response either because the person I was originally responding to was asking if time traveling 4 days would clear the void, which was what I was asking for evidence of. Unless I misread their post they weren't talking about waiting 4 days real-time, they were asking if you could time travel four days, one day at a time which some people claim clears the void but then we have accounts of other people like the one I quoted above who say otherwise.


Yeh and I was talking about waiting real-time not TT. I haven’t seen anyone doing that. I think the game can to a degree recognise a difference between TT day passing and real time waiting can’t it?


----------



## brockbrock

Farfle_Productions said:


> Yeh and I was talking about waiting real-time not TT. I haven’t seen anyone doing that. I think the game can to a degree recognise a difference between TT day passing and real time waiting can’t it?



Ah, I see now. I'm not sure... would be interesting to find out!


----------



## Farfle_Productions

brockbrock said:


> Ah, I see now. I'm not sure... would be interesting to find out!


Sorry if I was being unclear before ^^; but yeh that’s what I’m testing with my glitched Beau (got the option to invite him twice). I’m going to wait for some real days to pass then travel/have people over and see if he still glitches.


----------



## Ronya

Okay, a buyer just experienced the void glitch through a natural moveout. Although I thought this to be impossible and that only camps are glitched. So Lolly decided to leave. I voided her. When the plot was filled again and the villager moved in alright Punchy decided to leave naturally. So we set up a deal and the buyer came to collect him. They TTed 2 days forward only to find out that Lolly had moved in instead of Punchy. Even though it was a natural moveout.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Ronya said:


> Okay, a buyer just experienced the void glitch through a natural moveout. Although I thought this to be impossible and that only camps are glitched. So Lolly decided to leave. I voided her. When the plot was filled again and the villager moved in alright Punchy decided to leave naturally. So we set up a deal and the buyer came to collect him. They TTed 2 days forward only to find out that Lolly had moved in instead of Punchy. Even though it was a natural moveout.


No there was a problem before where people would pick up a “voided” villager if they had a clear spot, regardless of whether or not they had been pushed out with an amiibo. Nintendo had supposedly fixed that glitch though I guess apparently not :/


----------



## Altarium

It seems the issue is related to online play, as most recent glitch reports have in common that everything was fine with the villagers until someone came to their island to trade. I would advise everyone who has adopted a villager recently to stop online play for a couple of days just to be safe. All we can do is hope this gets patched on the Earth Day patch.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Altarium said:


> It seems the issue is related to online play, as most recent glitch reports have in common that everything was fine with the villagers until someone came to their island to trade. I would advise everyone who has adopted a villager recently to stop online play for a couple of days just to be safe. All we can do is hope this gets patched on the Earth Day patch.


When does that patch come out please?


----------



## Rasumii

This glitch is very confusing, so I have to just ask for some advice.

Today, April 19th, I have Kidd in boxes, being forced out through my Rosie amiibo card. This is the second time I’m doing an Amiibo Swap. On April 12th, I put Barold in boxes to swap out for Hugh. A friend of mine wants to adopt Kidd today, is there a chance they will be getting Barold instead?


----------



## Altarium

Farfle_Productions said:


> When does that patch come out please?


No idea, but Earth Day is on April 22 so I would expect a patch that day


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Rasumii said:


> This glitch is very confusing, so I have to just ask for some advice.
> 
> Today, April 19th, I have Kidd in boxes, being forced out through my Rosie amiibo card. This is the second time I’m doing an Amiibo Swap. On April 12th, I put Barold in boxes to swap out for Hugh. A friend of mine wants to adopt Kidd today, is there a chance they will be getting Barold instead?


Yes but even more likely is that fact the Kidd they’ll get is glitchy.


----------



## Calysis

Rasumii said:


> This glitch is very confusing, so I have to just ask for some advice.
> 
> Today, April 19th, I have Kidd in boxes, being forced out through my Rosie amiibo card. This is the second time I’m doing an Amiibo Swap. On April 12th, I put Barold in boxes to swap out for Hugh. A friend of mine wants to adopt Kidd today, is there a chance they will be getting Barold instead?


Pretty sure the glitch has to do with previously kicking out villagers either with amiibos or with regular campsite visitors. Since you kicked villagers out, I'd say there is a high chance you will glitch someone's game with an "I've moved out" house plot when you visit or host them. I recommend voiding 3 villagers naturally to "clear" your void of broken villagers that you kicked out (since the game seems to keep track of your last 3 villager move-outs) before hosting or visiting people.


----------



## ForgottenT

Zell glitched out in my town, he wasn't invited from anywhere, he just took a plot, and left the day he was supposed to move in, his house have been vacant since.
He might have been from a void, but I doubt it.


----------



## Calysis

ForgottenT said:


> Zell glitched out in my town, he wasn't invited from anywhere, he just took a plot, and left the day he was supposed to move in, his house have been vacant since.
> He might have been from a void, but I doubt it.


Have you visited or hosted anyone? This is exactly what happened with the four people I gave glitched house plots to due to kicking villagers out with the campsite. It seems very likely that Zell came from someone's void.


----------



## ForgottenT

Calysis said:


> Have you visited or hosted anyone? This is exactly what happened with the four people I gave glitched house plots to due to kicking villagers out with the campsite. It seems very likely that Zell came from someone's void.


Nope, hadn't had, nor visited anyone for days before it happened, hence I doubt it's from a void.


----------



## Calysis

ForgottenT said:


> Nope, hadn't had, nor visited anyone for days before it happened, hence I doubt it's from a void.


It doesn't matter if it has been days or not UNLESS you have gotten a random move-in since the last time you visited or hosted somebody.

It hasn't been proven that your void will clear - a voided villager given to you by someone you host or visit will hang around in your void until you let them move in.

People (including me) have TT'd months in-game and, upon visiting or hosting somebody, _still_ gave them a glitched plot from previously kicked out villagers "months" ago. Ex: I kicked out a Diana via campsite in April, TT'd to August one day at a time to try to get campsite visitors, visited my bf in August, and still gave him a glitched Diana plot.

Natural moved-out voided villagers from others _may_ clear from your void after a few days (have not had this happen in my own testing), but kicked out villagers for sure do _not_ clear properly.

If you know who you visited or hosted days ago, I would ask them if they had kicked out a Zell via the campsite.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Calysis said:


> It doesn't matter if it has been days or not UNLESS you have gotten a random move-in since the last time you visited or hosted somebody.
> 
> It hasn't been proven that your void will clear - a voided villager given to you by someone you host or visit will hang around in your void until you let them move in.
> 
> People (including me) have TT'd months in-game and, upon visiting or hosting somebody, _still_ gave them a glitched plot from previously kicked out villagers "months" ago. Ex: I kicked out a Diana via campsite in April, TT'd to August one day at a time to try to get campsite visitors, visited my bf in August, and still gave him a glitched Diana plot.
> 
> Natural moved-out voided villagers from others _may_ clear from your void after a few days (have not had this happen in my own testing), but kicked out villagers for sure do _not_ clear properly.
> 
> If you know who you visited or hosted days ago, I would ask them if they had kicked out a Zell via the campsite.


I think it needs real days to clear not TT days.


----------



## Calysis

Farfle_Productions said:


> I think it needs real days to clear not TT days.


I don't think real days or TT'd days matter, honestly. The Switch can't tell if days are passing normally or if you are "time traveling," especially if you never have your switch clock synchronized with the internet / real time.

I haven't tested synchronizing and waiting real days myself, but I don't think it will make much of a difference. It's worth a shot if someone else wants to test this, though.

I won't be testing this myself, unfortunately. I already have all of my dream villagers now, and I have successfully cleared my previously broken void of glitched villagers that were kicked out via campsite by voiding villagers naturally. My void is now fixed and seems to be clear of villagers: I have visited my bf's island multiple times and am no longer giving glitched plots or naturally voided villagers. In fact, he got a random move-in and no voided villagers from me despite visiting him while he had an open plot (which is why I believe my void is clear now - and it is only clear because I gave him a voided, glitch-free villager on my previous visit to him).


----------



## dino

not to be a debbie downer, but glitched villagers can glitch even months out, with no one visiting your town (tho i did visit other people's)


----------



## campfire

I have two glitched plots in my town right now. I’ve been following this guide but it seems kind of hopeless. Been trying for a couple hours now.  






						Guide: How to reset "I've moved out" plots and/or move any villager out!
					

The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".  Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




I’ll post back if I make any headway


----------



## Farfle_Productions

dino said:


> not to be a debbie downer, but glitched villagers can glitch even months out, with no one visiting your town (tho i did visit other people's)


If you’re talking about TT months through (which you’d have to be) that doesn’t count.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 20, 2020



Calysis said:


> I don't think real days or TT'd days matter, honestly. The Switch can't tell if days are passing normally or if you are "time traveling," especially if you never have your switch clock synchronized with the internet / real time.
> 
> I haven't tested synchronizing and waiting real days myself, but I don't think it will make much of a difference. It's worth a shot if someone else wants to test this, though.


I am sure that the game can recognise when somebody has TT to a degree. I was going to test it before but Nintendo have said they’re working on a patch so I’m just going to wait until the end of the month to do anything online.


----------



## Baddinyan

Umm question, has anyone had that villagers carry non visable watering cans / bug nets?


----------



## Shanksino

Hi, I've bought a raymond yesterday. When inviting him over from the person I was getting him from, as others here I was able to invite him over continuously. At the time I didn't know that this was a glitch, so I did some trades. After checking his house, it says he moved out. Since then I have TTed forward 2 days and his house is still here. Will his house just stay here until this gets patched? Also what are the chances I will get him back when it gets patched, or is it hopeless? ;_;


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Shanksino said:


> Hi, I've bought a raymond yesterday. When inviting him over from the person I was getting him from, as others here I was able to invite him over continuously. At the time I didn't know that this was a glitch, so I did some trades. After checking his house, it says he moved out. Since then I have TTed forward 2 days and his house is still here. Will his house just stay here until this gets patched? Also what are the chances I will get him back when it gets patched, or is it hopeless? ;_;


Ahhh, I'm so sorry. Once they've moved out I don't think they'll be back when the patch comes :C (although I could be wrong!) That's why lots of us are in lockdown right now with our glitched villagers. Try and contact the seller and see if you can get a refund?


----------



## campfire

Is there any word on when the next patch will be? I looked around online for a possible patch forecast but couldn't find anything. I think I'm just gonna wait until that comes to resume playing.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

campfire said:


> Is there any word on when the next patch will be? I looked around online for a possible patch forecast but couldn't find anything. I think I'm just gonna wait until that comes to resume playing.


On the other glitch thread they've said by the end of the month.


----------



## Shanksino

Farfle_Productions said:


> Ahhh, I'm so sorry. Once they've moved out I don't think they'll be back when the patch comes :C (although I could be wrong!) That's why lots of us are in lockdown right now with our glitched villagers. Try and contact the seller and see if you can get a refund?


Figured, but here's to hoping 
The seller actually partially refunded me my offer, so I guess I can't really complain, needless to say it really is a huge bummer though, since i was very excited to finally have him.
About the thing that the house is still there even after TTing multiple seperate days, is that also known? Will it stay like that until the patch? I was hoping if it stays like this, maybe Nintendo will be able to identify that he moved out due to the glitch and will make him come back.


----------



## campfire

Farfle_Productions said:


> On the other glitch thread they've said by the end of the month.


Ah, that's good to know. I can't believe it hasn't been patched yet.


----------



## Absentia

So...Am I stuck with my dreamie search while I have this glitched plot? I assume no one else will ping me as long as the game thinks someone is moving?


----------



## usa-chan

Absentia said:


> So...Am I stuck with my dreamie search while I have this glitched plot? I assume no one else will ping me as long as the game thinks someone is moving?


villagers can still ask to move out actually. i had lopez ping me while freya's plot was glitched.


----------



## brockbrock

Absentia said:


> So...Am I stuck with my dreamie search while I have this glitched plot? I assume no one else will ping me as long as the game thinks someone is moving?



They will still ping to move and the theory is that when your invisible glitched villager is randomly drawn to be chosen to move, that’s when the plot resets.


----------



## Isnt-it-pretty

Ive used amiibo cards three times, once to kick out a villager, but the other two times just to move them into empty plots as my town was filling up. I now have a different villager moving out, who was moved into an empty plot naturally. Will she risk glitching other people?


----------



## Chancay

Sooo, from what I've read so far, the glitch is still present even if you have waited real-life days after receiving a villager?
I obtained a Raymond like 10 days ago. I have not TT nor have I invited anyone. He didn't do the double invitation prompt, and his move went smoothly. I have moved his house once during my island remodel.

Am I safe as long as I have my island on lockdown?
Can I visit others as long as they don't visit me?

Edit: thank you everyone


----------



## brockbrock

Chancay said:


> Sooo, from what I've read so far, the glitch is still present even if you have waited real-life days after receiving a villager?
> I obtained a Raymond like 10 days ago. I have not TT nor have I invited anyone. He didn't do the double invitation prompt, and his move went smooth. I have even moved his house once during my island remodel.
> 
> Am I safe as long as I have my island on lockdown?
> Can I visit others as long as they don't visit me?



As long as your void is empty and you have not had anyone infect you with their glitched voids you should be safe in quarantine.

We don’t know if it’s just when having visitors or if visiting others can cause it at your end, but if the people you are visiting have glitched voids you may pick it up and bring it to your island without knowing.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Chancay said:


> Sooo, from what I've read so far, the glitch is still present even if you have waited real-life days after receiving a villager?
> I obtained a Raymond like 10 days ago. I have not TT nor have I invited anyone. He didn't do the double invitation prompt, and his move went smooth. I have even moved his house once during my island remodel.
> 
> Am I safe as long as I have my island on lockdown?
> Can I visit others as long as they don't visit me?


I would say if he didn’t do the repeat invitation prompt you’re fine. I adopted Merengue about two weeks ago, didn’t even wait before traveling to other islands and she’s been completely okay. This glitch doesn’t affect every traded villager.

In other news I got a visitor through my campsite who I moved in. I’ve heard that since I’ll have a new “voided” character that may remove the void of my glitched character? Hmm.


----------



## The Mad Hybrid Botanist

__





						Guide: How to AVOID glitched islanders in four SIMPLE steps!
					

Good evening folks!  :) I am sure that most people are aware of the "I've moved out" glitch. It can happen from trading villagers in general, and not just from forced amiibo card move-outs! Villagers can also glitch days later, and not just when they move in! This is a guide on how to tell if a...



					www.belltreeforums.com
				




^ I posted a guide on how to avoid the glitch! I hope it works!


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Sooo...with the new update happening do we think they’ll have patched up this problem?


----------



## sicklewillow

I have mixed feeling about wanting a patch right now or they should take their time in getting a proper patch this time around that won't result in further problems.


----------



## itzmark_10

how can i tell if i have a glitched plot or villager? this is all so confusing


----------



## brockbrock

itzmark_10 said:


> how can i tell if i have a glitched plot or villager? this is all so confusing



Unless they were acting strangely when you adopted them there's no way of knowing, sadly.

What we know:

When adopting a villager from another town, your villager will be glitched if you are able to invite them more than once. After inviting them the first time and speaking to them again, their dialogue should revolve around packing or something that ends abruptly. If the villager is glitched, however, you will be able to invite them _*again*_ to move to your island.
Some people have reported villagers working on an invisible DIY station when they are in boxes and about to be adopted. This could very well be another indicator that the villager is glitched.

Other than that, you will know you have a glitched plot if they move out without asking you, or if a villager suddenly disappears from your island life and has a "I've moved out." prompt when trying to open their door.

The working theory is that glitched villagers can trigger when visiting or being visited by someone. There are many example of people reporting a villager "moving out" and glitching after someone has visited their town. Secondly villagers from someone's void can move into your town, and be glitched, which is why we suggest to air on the side of caution and avoid online play if you're afraid of being impacted until Nintendo patches it.


----------



## itzmark_10

brockbrock said:


> Unless they were acting strangely when you adopted them there's no way of knowing, sadly.
> 
> What we know:
> 
> When adopting a villager from another town, your villager will be glitched if you are able to invite them more than once. After inviting them the first time and speaking to them again, their dialogue should revolve around packing or something that ends abruptly. If the villager is glitched, however, you will be able to invite them _*again*_ to move to your island.
> Some people have reported villagers working on an invisible DIY station when they are in boxes and about to be adopted. This could very well be another indicator that the villager is glitched.
> 
> Other than that, you will know you have a glitched plot if they move out without asking you, or if a villager suddenly disappears from your island life and has a "I've moved out." prompt when trying to open their door.
> 
> The working theory is that glitched villagers can trigger when visiting or being visited by someone. There are many example of people reporting a villager "moving out" and glitching after someone has visited their town. Secondly villagers from someone's void can move into your town, and be glitched.



so if i have time skipped after they move in and they haven't moved out then im good?


----------



## sicklewillow

itzmark_10 said:


> so if i have time skipped after they move in and they haven't moved out then im good?



Unfortunately, no. There has been reports that they experienced the glitched after a week and they did some online play. I do read in discord some experience it even after two weeks.


----------



## brockbrock

itzmark_10 said:


> so if i have time skipped after they move in and they haven't moved out then im good?



Sadly, no. But you have a good chance of not having the glitch trigger if you quarantine your island - don't let anyone visit and don't visit anyone.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

itzmark_10 said:


> so if i have time skipped after they move in and they haven't moved out then im good?


Have you done any online play since they’ve moved in? i.e going to visit another island or having someone visit yours?


----------



## itzmark_10

Farfle_Productions said:


> Have you done any online play since they’ve moved in? i.e going to visit another island or having someone visit yours?


yes, i have done both. gone to someone's island, people coming to mine


----------



## Farfle_Productions

itzmark_10 said:


> yes, i have done both. gone to someone's island, people coming to mine


Then you’re fine! Congrats


----------



## itzmark_10

Farfle_Productions said:


> Then you’re fine! Congrats


No way really? Awesome, does that also count for inviting people on my best friends app?


----------



## bissin

I would like to share my experience with the glitch.

I adopted a villager from friend island last week. I was not aware of the glitch. I could invite him more than once.
I went back to my island and TT, he has never shown up on my island (not sure if someone visited me to trigger the glitch) and when I checked his home. The villager has moved out.
Then I found this thread, I did TT multiple times and he is gone. I have empty plot. I TT and filled it with a random villager.

Yesterday, I adopted few villagers and there is no problem at all until I have the same empty plot which was glitch last week.
I again could invite a villager twice, and then I forced quit. I am sure it is glitch.
Then I tried to adopt a new villager with the same plot from new owner, same I could invite twice.
I didn't ask if they could sell the villager after I complained it's a glitch. But I doubt it's glitch from my side which this plot will be glitch forever...


----------



## Kyneria

I don't know if this qualifies as a glitch but while TTing to get a free spot, Zucker wanted to move. I told him to do so because I wanted to gift the sweet Takoyaki to a friend that loves him even more than me. At the same time I had a campsite visit, Wendy, that chose Opal and I decided to let Opal go.

So the thing is, Opal was obviously in boxes, and I decided to search for a home for her. I found an user interested on her and I gifted her to her, we checked for the ''repetitive adoption sequence'' glitch sign but everything was normal (I've never had glitches, and most of my moving villagers are given away for free to people who want them here or in Nookazon). So I skipped one day because my friend was already cycling to make a spot and I wanted to have Zucker ready in boxes, and...

Wendy had moved in.

But Zucker had completely forgotten that the had to move out.

I remember having something similar with Tybalt, and skipping one more day seemed to make him realize he was moving, so I did so (Tybalt was also adopted and as for now, 1 week later, I haven't heard of any problems from the user). So I did, I skipped one more day, just in case the game only accepted ''one event a day'' such as Wendy moving.

Zucker has no idea and it's just chilling still (I was a few days behind from today's date), he has forgotten he had to move and I'm sure that I told him to move, since I was contacting my friend while choosing if he could leave or not. I know it's not the ''I've moved out'' glitch or anything interesting, but I thought I should share it, it's my first time giving away and exchanging villagers too, so perhaps this is some mechanic everyone was aware of, so I'm sorry if it is.


----------



## wolfie1

I've just received a glitched villager (I presume) and would like to share my experience.

I'd been looking for Wade for days now and I finally found someone who sold him. Before I went to their island to adopt him, I went to several mystery tour islands (in hopes of getting him, but no luck). Instead, I got Kitt, who moved into Dizzy's plot, who moved out yesterday.
Then I put down the 10th plot for Wade and went to adopt him. My conversations (plural, I made sure he didn't ask me twice to move to my island) went okay, but when the host ended the session, Wade's plot read "Cherry's house". The host said they hadn't kicked him out via amiibo. So tomorrow I guess I'll have a normal Kitt move in, and the day after tomorrow I'll have a ghost house and no Wade to be seen.


----------



## Yopi

I don't know where to look for answers because I'm dumb lol
However, I did this trade with someone and it glitched. 
They were picking up beau from my island and then 
he goes back and its bam on his island and it says "bam moved out" 
he's tt and bams house is still on his island. 

What is the best course of action to get rid of this house?


----------



## brockbrock

Yopi said:


> What is the best course of action to get rid of this house?



This thread is a wealth of information:






						Guide: How to reset "I've moved out" plots and/or move any villager out!
					

The guide originally was for players to be able to remove any villager of your choice without having to TT 5/15/etc. days at a time. But it's been shown to be able to remove plots that are glitched with "I've moved out".  Credit where credit is due: This has been done via a few threads in...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Yopi said:


> I don't know where to look for answers because I'm dumb lol
> However, I did this trade with someone and it glitched.
> They were picking up beau from my island and then
> he goes back and its bam on his island and it says "bam moved out"
> he's tt and bams house is still on his island.
> 
> What is the best course of action to get rid of this house?


Yopi is this the same Beau that you traded me? I’m not surprised it glitched then, I told you he was glitching when I went to pick him up but I also told you that he had made it to my island. So   the Beau you had to trade went to me, I’m not sure why he’s still on your island but you probably shouldn’t be trying to trade him away anymore.


----------



## Yopi

Farfle_Productions said:


> Yopi is this the same Beau that you traded me? I’m not surprised it glitched then, I told you he was glitching when I went to pick him up but I also told you that he had made it to my island. So   the Beau you had to trade went to me, I’m not sure why he’s still on your island but you probably shouldn’t be trying to trade him away anymore.


It wasn't the same Beau. I had cycled beau in and out a lot after you.
Beau had asked to move out on his own and I had someone pick him up
and the plot was saying it was bam and that bam moved out?? I haven't
had bam on my island for about 2 days??

I've cycled beau with other people with no problems though.. I don't really
think it was on my part at all. I have told them I will re-cycle them nonetheless
when the plot opens back up to them.


----------



## Chicken Tender

I just moved in raymond from my bf's town.. he definitely is glitched considering he asked me multiple times to move to my island... he's moved into okay and so far no problems. I'm hoping after the update he'll be okay. My bf doesn't play often so I told him to avoid playing online till they patch the glitch as I heard it only activities from their end.. guess we'll find out in about a week if I lose him or not ;c


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Chicken Tender said:


> I just moved in raymond from my bf's town.. he definitely is glitched considering he asked me multiple times to move to my island... he's moved into okay and so far no problems. I'm hoping after the update he'll be okay. My bf doesn't play often so I told him to avoid playing online till they patch the glitch as I heard it only activities from their end.. guess we'll find out in about a week if I lose him or not ;c


It doesn’t activate from the trader’s side otherwise we would have all been screwed long ago lol. Only you can trigger it!


----------



## Chicken Tender

Farfle_Productions said:


> It doesn’t activate from the trader’s side otherwise we would have all been screwed long ago. Only you can trigger it!


i've heard it can be from both sides from other players.. ugh, either way, we've both put our islands on lockdown lol.
this whole thing is a mess hopefully within the week nintendo will fix it /:


----------



## Astro0

Just updated and my glitched plot is still there, so this update hasnt patched it yet! Hopefully soon


----------



## usa-chan

hi everyone! some people who had glitched plots tted a day forward and the plot cleared and is now empty, so the glitch should be patched now (hopefully).


----------



## brockbrock

My friend TT'd a day ahead and the plot disappeared. Seems it's more than a coincidence. Maybe they fixed the glitch??


----------



## Chancay

Seems like ppl are reporting that the patch is fixing glitched “moved out” houses by starting a new day. That's good news!

But now I'm wondering if those with still-not-glitched villagers (aka the ones that glitch once you go online) are safe now...


----------



## cherrygirl

Heya guys I was just wondering if for example you have a villager in your town and you also have their amiibo can you kick them out through tt invite another villager from another person that isn’t an amiibo villager and then when you have space again invite the amiibo villager back. Without your game glitching


----------



## h1pst4r

Chancay said:


> Seems like ppl are reporting that the patch is fixing glitched “moved out” houses by starting a new day. That's good news!
> 
> But now I'm wondering if those with still-not-glitched villagers (aka the ones that glitch once you go online) are safe now...



I’m definitely curious about this. I have Marshal who would definitely have glitched out if I hadn’t quarantined my game. Luckily my friend has his Amiibo card, so maybe I’ll give it a try...


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Has anyone who was quarantining with their villager tried online play yet? Want to know what happens to that villager.


----------



## Altarium

Farfle_Productions said:


> Has anyone who was quarantining with their villager tried online play yet? Want to know what happens to that villager.


Want to know this too. I’m too scared to try it myself


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Altarium said:


> Want to know this too. I’m too scared to try it myself


Someone in the other thread said their update just removed the villager even though they had been fine before. So I guess that’s a possibility.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 23, 2020

EDIT: Tested and I can confirm I was safe!! Updated my game and Beau was fine, then travelled to someone else’s island and he’s still here!! I’m so happy!!

Some points for full disclosure: I had another villager naturally move in after Beau, not sure if that could have affected anything, my Beau is also currently crafting, not sure if that’s affected anything. It’s been about 5 days since I got him.


----------



## Shanksino

My glitched Raymond also got removed, but as I said in a previous post I've played online after him moving over so it said he moved out, albeit his house still being there a couple days after. Is it now fixed for people that had the glitch and didn't play online?


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Shanksino said:


> My glitched Raymond als got removed, but as I said in a previous post I've played online after him moving over so it said he moved out, albeit his house still being there a couple days after. Is it now fixed for people that had the glitch and didn't play online?


It did for me, my villager stayed.


----------



## Shanksino

Farfle_Productions said:


> It did for me, my villager stayed.


Very happy for you! Hopefully it's the same for everyone else :]


----------



## Farfle_Productions

Shanksino said:


> Very happy for you! Hopefully it's the same for everyone else :]


Thank you, I’m sorry about your Raymond but at least now it’s safe to get him again.


----------



## wolfie1

The update fixed the plot with the glitched villager I would've gotten tomorrow. Now it's an empty plot again.


----------



## sicklewillow

Going to confirmed with @Farfle_Productions . I have adopted Marshal last April 12, invited someone over April 17 and he's still fine. After the update, he's still here.

Like Farfle though, I invited Raymond from Mystery Island last Saturday 4/18 so I'm not sure if this negates the glitch or Marshal was not glitched from the start.


----------



## Farfle_Productions

sicklewillow said:


> Going to confirmed with @Farfle_Productions . I have adopted Marshal last April 12, invited someone over April 17 and he's still fine. After the update, he's still here.
> 
> Like Farfle though, I invited Raymond from Mystery Island last Saturday 4/18 so I'm not sure if this negates the glitch or Marshal was not glitched from the start.


Following on from this I can confirm that Beau was definitely glitched as I could repeatedly invite him to come to my island. Crossing fingers for the rest of you guys but it seems our quarantining might have paid off!


----------



## brockbrock

Farfle_Productions said:


> Following on from this I can confirm that Beau was definitely glitched as I could repeatedly invite him to come to my island. Crossing fingers for the rest of you guys but it seems our quarantining might have paid off!



That's wonderful news for you! I'm cautiously optimistic maybe they fixed it!


----------



## poppysea

Just want to report: I adopted an amiibo-forced out villager today (post-update) and had no issues! No repeat dialogue, and TT-ed several days in game and he’s doing just fine  Haven’t tried online play yet, but I suspect no issues considering the adoption dialogue went smoothly.


----------



## Baddinyan

Sooooo i been using u guys as test pets to see if it works D: but im... just wondering, for ppl that had "maybe glitched" villagers, did they act any different to prior to patch and AFTER patch?  like... raymond have been acting like other villagers for days and such. (except he had non visable watering cans and nets and such! and his interior seems... odd!) but alas xD just wondering, also.... anyone with a glitched tried online and it stayed? like... happy.. little.. villager.. should D:


----------



## sicklewillow

Baddinyan said:


> Sooooo i been using u guys as test pets to see if it works D: but im... just wondering, for ppl that had "maybe glitched" villagers, did they act any different to prior to patch and AFTER patch?  like... raymond have been acting like other villagers for days and such. (except he had non visable watering cans and nets and such! and his interior seems... odd!) but alas xD just wondering, also.... anyone with a glitched tried online and it stayed? like... happy.. little.. villager.. should D:



They're some report over the AC discord server that some of their adopted villagers (who were out and about) have vanished after the update. 

Some of us over discord hypothesize that they're really glitched villagers but asymptomatic per se. Not showing signs of being glitch.


----------



## Baddinyan

sicklewillow said:


> They're some report over the AC discord server that some of their adopted villagers (who were out and about) have vanished after the update.
> 
> Some of us over discord hypothesize that they're really glitched villagers but asymptomatic per se. Not showing signs of being glitch.


I guess its the games way of fixing the "problem or missing files" so i would assume they remaining villagers should be fine  but guessing e need more tests


----------



## Farfle_Productions

sicklewillow said:


> They're some report over the AC discord server that some of their adopted villagers (who were out and about) have vanished after the update.
> 
> Some of us over discord hypothesize that they're really glitched villagers but asymptomatic per se. Not showing signs of being glitch.


That’s so weird. I wonder what the difference was between the ones that disappeared and the ones that stayed?


----------



## Baddinyan

Oki im going to test online, going to a player and they comming, if Raymond poofs well xD umm f me?

test 1, visiting online - Returned, Hes still fine 
Test 2, Let them visit - Arrived, Hes still fine!


----------



## usa-chan

my raymond, who was able to be invited twice, is still here! for everyone's reference, *i have not tted, visited anyone, or had anyone visit me during this time.* i still haven't done online play yet, but i'll try to do so today. i'm so happy that he's safe though!


----------



## brockbrock

Baddinyan said:


> Sooooo i been using u guys as test pets to see if it works D: but im... just wondering, for ppl that had "maybe glitched" villagers, did they act any different to prior to patch and AFTER patch?  like... raymond have been acting like other villagers for days and such. (except he had non visable watering cans and nets and such! and his interior seems... odd!) but alas xD just wondering, also.... anyone with a glitched tried online and it stayed? like... happy.. little.. villager.. should D:



How is his interior odd? If it’s not his normal flooring and wallpaper you have a hacked Raymond.


----------



## Baddinyan

brockbrock said:


> How is his interior odd? If it’s not his normal flooring and wallpaper you have a hacked Raymond.


 that sucks! i thought they havent got that fast to start hacking villagers to others


----------



## Kyneria

Baddinyan said:


> that sucks! i thought they havent got that fast to start hacking villagers to others


There was someone on Nookazon selling Audie for real money and some of the reviews (one of the bad ones, the good ones had all received their Audies in exchange of 6 dollars) told that they were using a modded switch to get Audie. Which is kind of believable since they had many reviews in a short amount of time (all referring to/ mentioning the Audie offer), which means that they have Audie avaliable at least on a regular basis? With no amiibo as far as I know that's impossible or you're really lucky/ have several switches to cycle. It's all speculation, but it seemed so


----------



## Baddinyan

Kyneria said:


> There was someone on Nookazon selling Audie for real money and some of the reviews (one of the bad ones, the good ones had all received their Audies in exchange of 6 dollars) told that they were using a modded switch to get Audie. Which is kind of believable since they had many reviews in a short amount of time (all referring to/ mentioning the Audie offer), which means that they have Audie avaliable at least on a regular basis? With no amiibo as far as I know that's impossible or you're really lucky/ have several switches to cycle. It's all speculation, but it seemed so


I just hope i can change raymonds interior D: he puts stuff in there, so i hope! since basic white wall is ugly XD


----------



## itzmark_10

I got an amiibo forced Marshal today. Time traveled, played online, time travelled again, we’re all good.


----------



## brockbrock

Baddinyan said:


> that sucks! i thought they havent got that fast to start hacking villagers to others



People who are buying Raymonds from sellers online like on eBay who are advertising instant deliveries with multiple units are most likely getting hacked Raymonds with the wrong interiors. Unfortunately those people may not even know the interiors are wrong, and those Raymonds could then be re-adopted out into the world.

I was given Raymond by a friend and he had the wrong interior, and after a few days my friend told me that they were certain he was hacked, so I voided him. Thankfully I was able to find him on an island, but it still sucked (for the record, Raymond should behave as normal, it's just a cosmetic thing).

It's important if that bothers people to always check the wallpaper and flooring when adopting a villager, just to be safe.


----------



## Baddinyan

brockbrock said:


> People who are buying Raymonds from sellers online like on eBay who are advertising instant deliveries with multiple units are most likely getting hacked Raymonds with the wrong interiors. Unfortunately those people may not even know the interiors are wrong, and those Raymonds could then be re-adopted out into the world.
> 
> I was given Raymond by a friend and he had the wrong interior, and after a few days my friend told me that they were certain he was hacked, so I voided him. Thankfully I was able to find him on an island, but it still sucked (for the record, Raymond should behave as normal, it's just a cosmetic thing).
> 
> It's important if that bothers people to always check the wallpaper and flooring when adopting a villager, just to be safe.



Lucky for me his house look alright from the outside, so i guess he will have the lore of "basic home style" on my island

edit: As it might turned out as i looked around the web, he MIGHT suffer from start villager housing disease, since its just very bland, and that happends to your 5 first ones D: so... yah... pic below for reff


----------



## mellachime

i'm not sure if it should go here or if someone has had this happen but, i moved in carmen to eventually give to someone, i did the steps to get a villager to move in, when she asked who i could move out i chose hopkins, and instead of time traveling forward i accidentally tt'd a day back and she was moved in but not in her own house [i know what her house from the outside looks like cause i had carmen on my island] instead shes living in what was hopkins house. has anyone had this happen?


----------



## Altarium

mellachime said:


> i'm not sure if it should go here or if someone has had this happen but, i moved in carmen to eventually give to someone, i did the steps to get a villager to move in, when she asked who i could move out i chose hopkins, and instead of time traveling forward i accidentally tt'd a day back and she was moved in but not in her own house [i know what her house from the outside looks like cause i had carmen on my island] instead shes living in what was hopkins house. has anyone had this happen?


Yeah, this is a known glitch! If you TT backwards while a villager is moving in they will get the exterior of the previous owner of the plot. Their interior and the villager itself will be absolutely fine though.

I'm surprised they didn't patch it with the update, guess we'll have to keep reporting it.


----------



## mellachime

Altarium said:


> Yeah, this is a known glitch! If you TT backwards while a villager is moving in they will get the exterior of the previous owner of the plot. Their interior and the villager itself will be absolutely fine though.
> 
> I'm surprised they didn't patch it with the update, guess we'll have to keep reporting it.


OOOH OKAY. thank goodness it isnt just me. 
question tho, say someone wants the villager with the house that isnt theres, if they move out to this persons island do you know if they will have the same house or will it go to what its originally supposed to be?


----------



## brockbrock

Baddinyan said:


> Lucky for me his house look alright from the outside, so i guess he will have the lore of "basic home style" on my island
> 
> edit: As it might turned out as i looked around the web, he MIGHT suffer from start villager housing disease, since its just very bland, and that happends to your 5 first ones D: so... yah... pic below for reff



Unfortunately, this is not the case for Raymond.

Raymond is obtainable at the earliest as your sixth villager (from the first forced campsite visitor). He will always move in with his original furniture and interior. 

Genji, on the other hand, as a jock is potentially one of first two starter villagers on your island and thus will have the starter interior and furniture until he moves to another town, where his interior will change to what it should be.


----------



## h1pst4r

I just tested the glitch as well.

On April 16th I adopted Marshal (my game was April 21 since I had TT'd to move someone out). He gave me the repeated dialogue. I invited him the first time and said "don't know" the second time when he asked where he should move. After he moved in and was out of boxes, I TT'd back to the present day.

I then quarantined my game (no visitors/visiting, but still sent online mail with friends) until today. My friend came over today, and Marshal was in his house. We had a connection error so nothing saved, but after, Marshal was wandering around my island. He's back over now, and Marshal's gone back inside his house but still normal. I guess if your would-be-glitched villager has made it this far it doesn't seem likely they would glitch out now? Although I have read people checking their game and the whole house is gone and an empty plot remains...


----------



## Damniel

is it safe to adopt out amiibo kicked villagers now?


----------



## LaFra

Sprocket adopted without any problem!


----------



## CowKing

nevermind didn't realize they kinda fixed the glitch, thought I lost a dreamie for a second lol


----------



## Baddinyan

brockbrock said:


> Unfortunately, this is not the case for Raymond.
> 
> Raymond is obtainable at the earliest as your sixth villager (from the first forced campsite visitor). He will always move in with his original furniture and interior.
> 
> Genji, on the other hand, as a jock is potentially one of first two starter villagers on your island and thus will have the starter interior and furniture until he moves to another town, where his interior will change to what it should be.


 awwh..


----------



## brockbrock

Baddinyan said:


> awwh..



Think of it this way: you have to come up with a backstory for why Raymond's house is the way it is! Maybe he was robbed at his previous home, maybe Redd scammed him during the move?

Maybe he was so excited to move to your town but didn't have the funds so he had to sell his furniture, and buy whatever was available from Nook's?


----------



## Baddinyan

brockbrock said:


> Think of it this way: you have to come up with a backstory for why Raymond's house is the way it is! Maybe he was robbed at his previous home, maybe Redd scammed him during the move?
> 
> Maybe he was so excited to move to your town but didn't have the funds so he had to sell his furniture, and buy whatever was available from Nook's?


he fell on true hardships D: he lost all the money


----------



## Damniel

i kicked marshal out with a walker amiibo and how his exterior is Marshals old home. will it fix itself eventually or should i kick walker out and bring him in again?


----------



## Nami

Damniel said:


> i kicked marshal out with a walker amiibo and how his exterior is Marshals old home. will it fix itself eventually or should i kick walker out and bring him in again?



That is still happening?? It wont fix itself. I had this happen 3 weeks ago and still have an incorrect exterior for one of my villagers.


----------



## Damniel

Nami said:


> That is still happening?? It wont fix itself. I had this happen 3 weeks ago and still have an incorrect exterior for one of my villagers.


is he safe to adopt out or should i void him?


----------



## sicklewillow

He's safe to be adopted. The exterior glitch is usually caused by TTing when a villager is on the process of moving in. The reason why the game didn't load the correct exterior properly.

You have to evict him unfortunately and the adoptee will have the correct house exterior as long as th ey didn't expedite the process. I'm not sure if this glitch happens to everyone though. 



Damniel said:


> is he safe to adopt out or should i void him?


----------



## Damniel

sicklewillow said:


> He's safe to be adopted. The exterior glitch is usually caused by TTing when a villager is on the process of moving in. The reason why the game didn't load the correct exterior properly.
> 
> You have evict him and the adoptee will have the correct house exterior as long as th ey didn't expedite the process.


yea that’s exactly what i did lol. no biggie i’ll just bring him back again. ty!


----------



## Nami

Damniel said:


> is he safe to adopt out or should i void him?



It looks like others have been testing that recently and having no problems, but most are taking precautions by not doing any online play or minimal to no TTing once they adopt a villager. If you do adopt them out, I would just advise the person to do the same or risk glitching. That said, the person will probably get the incorrect exterior, but it should be safe to void them out. If you force them out, you can avoid the exterior glitch be tting one day at a time. Dont have someone move in and tt until after they finish unpacking.


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

I need some advice! Raymond moved into my town today but he's living in Judy's house? Judy moved out yesterday and now Raymond has literally moved into her pink & blue house. Is Raymond going to glitch? I gave Judy away to someone yesterday and now I'm worried I've caused a glitch!


----------



## Damniel

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I need some advice! Raymond moved into my town today but he's living in Judy's house? Judy moved out yesterday and now Raymond has literally moved into her pink & blue house. Is Raymond going to glitch? I gave Judy away to someone yesterday and now I'm worried I've caused a glitch!


this happened to me this morning. did you skip the day that the plot was just “SOLD”? From what i experienced, nothing was wrong with the villager. apparently it won’t fix itself so you either gotta get someone to hold your raymond and move him back or just live with the house error


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Damniel said:


> this happened to me this morning. did you skip the day that the plot was just “SOLD”? From what i experienced, nothing was wrong with the villager. apparently it won’t fix itself so you either gotta get someone to hold your raymond and move him back or just live with the house error


Darn that's harsh! Luckily I don't care much for Raymond but I'm worried about the person who adopted Judy. Raymond was in my campsite and booted Judy out. I was doing some time travelling so I guess I did it to myself :/ If I give Raymond away, will he be glitched?


----------



## Damniel

TheodoreCottontail said:


> Darn that's harsh! Luckily I don't care much for Raymond but I'm worried about the person who adopted Judy. Raymond was in my campsite and booted Judy out. I was doing some time travelling so I guess I did it to myself :/ If I give Raymond away, will he be glitched?



judy should be fine. i think raymond should be alright too but you should give the heads up to potential buyers


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

Damniel said:


> judy should be fine. i think raymond should be alright too but you should give the heads up to potential buyers


Well as long as Judy will be fine. I'll make sure to tell anyone who adopts him about the risk. Thanks for replying!


----------



## LaFra

Damniel said:


> this happened to me this morning. did you skip the day that the plot was just “SOLD”? From what i experienced, nothing was wrong with the villager. apparently it won’t fix itself so you either gotta get someone to hold your raymond and move him back or just live with the house error


wow... another glitch...  
This will happen only with camp villager or with every adoption? If tomorrow i'll adopt a villager from another island it's safe or the glitch will trigger?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

LaFra said:


> wow... another glitch...
> This will happen only with camp villager or with every adoption? If tomorrow i'll adopt a villager from another island it's safe or the glitch will trigger?


I think you'll be safe to adopt a villager. The person who took Judy from me is fine and unglitched. I've had people adopt a couple villagers without any issues. The only issue is in my own island where Raymond is in the wrong colour house. Otherwise he's walking & talking fine lol.


----------



## sollux

wait, so its fine to kick out villagers with an amiibo/campsite villager? it wont glitch the plot or villager?


----------



## brockbrock

The house exterior glitch has nothing to do with the glitch that was affecting so many players and was recently patched.

Nothing is wrong with these villagers other than the cosmetic difference to their houses. So the only thing as a seller you need to make sure you do is to be transparent with the buyer that they will possibly inherit the wrong exterior house as well. I'm not sure if it resets when they move out and into another village.


----------



## Bioness

brockbrock said:


> The house exterior glitch has nothing to do with the glitch that was affecting so many players and was recently patched.
> 
> Nothing is wrong with these villagers other than the cosmetic difference to their houses. So the only thing as a seller you need to make sure you do is to be transparent with the buyer that they will possibly inherit the wrong exterior house as well. I'm not sure if it resets when they move out and into another village.



When adopted by another player, the exterior fixes itself, similar to how they don't inherit the basic interior houses.


----------



## LunarMako

So friend just had the "I've moved out Glitch" like last week or the week before. Not the exterior glitch. Does anyone know if that glitch as been fixed yet? Nintendo thought they fixed it at one point, but it was still happening. Now people aren't sure if it is fixed or not yet. Does Nintendo post anywhere what the updates are for?


----------



## sicklewillow

LunarMako said:


> So friend just had the "I've moved out Glitch" like last week or the week before. Not the exterior glitch. Does anyone know if that glitch as been fixed yet? Nintendo thought they fixed it at one point, but it was still happening. Now people aren't sure if it is fixed or not yet. Does Nintendo post anywhere what the updates are for?


Could your friend give the timeline with dates and what happen? So far, after the update, every glitched plot and villagers have been deleted.

Edited: Sorry I misread your post so far, reports have been pouring in that the new patch have fixed the glitched plot.


----------



## HoneyBunny

The house exterior glitch happened to my friend because she TT’d backwards after having a “sold” plot. As long as you don’t TT or only do it forwards when moving someone in you should be okay


----------



## Kyneria

HoneyBunny said:


> The house exterior glitch happened to my friend because she TT’d backwards after having a “sold” plot. As long as you don’t TT or only do it forwards when moving someone in you should be okay


I have 2 friends with this glitch, one TTed backwards, but the other didn't. It may be less probable if you TT forward, but it still happens ;u;


----------



## Brave

Kyneria said:


> I have 2 friends with this glitch, one TTed backwards, but the other didn't. It may be less probable if you TT forward, but it still happens ;u;


TT-ing forward multiple days also causes it. Best practice is to go forward one day at a time to have a villager move in properly.


----------



## Kyneria

Brave said:


> TT-ing forward multiple days also causes it. Best practice is to go forward one day at a time to have a villager move in properly.


The one that TTed forward only did it once, it's the first time she TTs and she doesn't like skipping multiple days


----------



## SugoiPurin

I don’t know if this is the right place to ask it but I gotten a campsite villager and I gotten him to kick out this other villager I had and I went back in time and on my map his house doesn’t show, when I go to the house it says that the new villager who I gotten isn’t home but it’s still the previous villagers house. Did I get hit with the house glitch or do I need to tt a day and it’ll fix itself?


----------



## TheodoreCottontail

SugoiPurin said:


> I don’t know if this is the right place to ask it but I gotten a campsite villager and I gotten him to kick out this other villager I had and I went back in time and on my map his house doesn’t show, when I go to the house it says that the new villager who I gotten isn’t home but it’s still the previous villagers house. Did I get hit with the house glitch or do I need to tt a day and it’ll fix itself?


I have the same issue where Raymond is in Judy's old house after booting her with the campsite. People have told me there is no way to fix it except get rid of Raymond or live with the odd coloured house.


----------



## elo-chan

exterior glitch just happened to me! i'm assuming i can fix this with booting out the villager with a different amiibo and then inviting her back in?


----------



## SugoiPurin

TheodoreCottontail said:


> I have the same issue where Raymond is in Judy's old house after booting her with the campsite. People have told me there is no way to fix it except get rid of Raymond or live with the odd coloured house.


I don’t mind the house the thing is that it doesn’t appear on my map and I can’t find the villager anywhere


----------



## cainhurst

SugoiPurin said:


> I don’t mind the house the thing is that it doesn’t appear on my map and I can’t find the villager anywhere



I would definitely contact Nintendo support about this. Last I checked their text line was closed, but you may be able to file a ticket on the website. I don't think they can help directly, but they do need to know about it in order to roll out fixes!


----------



## Spunki

Sorry, i thought of interior instead of exterior. My bad.


----------



## MrFrond

What I've found from my own research when inviting amiibo villagers (and possibly just any villager?) is to NEVER skip the "sold plot" day. That's the day immediately after a villager is in boxes. I feel like maybe the game needs to load a day where the previous villager's house is totally gone so to not just. Put the new guy in there. Also never move backwards.
Move forward one day at a time and their house exterior SHOULD be correct.
Sadly, if they're not an amiibo villager, this becomes a lot more unfortunate because, for example, you can't easily get another Raymond if his house exterior's incorrect.
This glitch is mostly just annoying for those who'd get so bothered by a detail like this. Maybe it can be abused though if you kinda hate their exterior? XD


----------



## PukingFerrets

Does the glitch still have a chance of happening if you move the plot somewhere else?


----------



## Faux

PukingFerrets said:


> ance of happening if you move the plot somewhere else?



The glitch is gone, you don't need to worry at this point.
The exterior glitch can't happen from moving plots, because villagers need to be unpacked for you to move their houses.


----------



## koopakingg

Kicked Beau out with Punchys amiibo. TTed a day and Punchy moves in with Beaus exterior.

Greeeeeat.


----------



## Faux

koopakingg said:


> Kicked Beau out with Punchys amiibo. TTed a day and Punchy moves in with Beaus exterior.
> 
> Greeeeeat.



You can't TT when you're moving people in with amiibos.
Not sure if this happens elsewise too, but this absolutely happens with amiibos nearly every time, practically guaranteed.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Centuria said:


> You can't TT when you're moving people in with amiibos.
> Not sure if this happens elsewise too, but this absolutely happens with amiibos nearly every time, practically guaranteed.


Not necessarily all the time, at least from my experience. I moved in amiibo villagers 1 day forward at a time and they all have their correct exteriors. The glitch seems to occur when TT backwards or jumping 2-3 days ahead at once.


----------



## Hopeless Opus

sorry if this is a bit late or out of the blue, but does taking a villager who was forced out with an amiibo still a risk? i wanna buy my dreamie off of someone but don't want to have the risk of someone else moving in instead


----------



## romancement

I believe so long as you don't TT backwards or more than a day forward at a time (until they are out of boxes) it is not an issue? I've given several kicked amiibos to friends and not had an issue (yet!)


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Even if the house exterior becomes glitched you can still move them out without issues! It just resets the plot when they move to the other person's island, so it's just a cosmetic issue with your game and everything is still functional.


----------



## ams

Sorry for being out of the loop guys, but I’m planning to kick out Dobie with an amiibo and would like to give him away. Is there still a glitch involved with this? Is there a safe way to give him away without glitching my or someone else’s game? Thanks!


----------



## Calysis

ams said:


> Sorry for being out of the loop guys, but I’m planning to kick out Dobie with an amiibo and would like to give him away. Is there still a glitch involved with this? Is there a safe way to give him away without glitching my or someone else’s game? Thanks!


The safest way to give them to someone is to have them ask naturally (via the thought bubble) to move away. However I believe that the amiibo glitches are fixed now, so it should be safe to kick villagers out with amiibo. ^^


----------



## Xenia

I really need to confirm whether something related to adoptions is a sign of a glitch or hacked/duplicated villagers...
If it's a stupid question, please excuse me, first time adopting, so please help me out here.

I decided to buy Raymond, so I went to the seller's island to adopt him.
Raymond was in boxes, packing, ready to move out, and after speaking to him, I invited him over.
Then Raymond confirmed with Tom Nook he could move in, all good.
I spoke to Raymond again after this.
And then the conversation started from the beginning, and I was prompted to invite him again to my island.
After inviting him again, the short cut-scene where Raymond contacts Tom Nook played out again.
Then Raymond told me Tom said there was no spot available for him and sadly he couldn't go with me.
I freaked out and contacted the seller about this, and he told me that Raymond is just forgetful.
That since my invitation during the first conversation was successful, the plot was filled because he was moving in.
I went back to my island, and the plot was properly sold to Raymond, but the whole thing scared me.

Is what I experienced with the repeated conversation pattern normal every time you go to adopt a villager from another island?
Or is this repeated pattern a sign that I adopted a hacked/duplicated Raymond?
I have only invited villagers during mystery island tours before, and the conversation pattern is normal there, so I'm worried.
I really need to know this, this was my first time adopting a villager and I have no other way of finding out, thanks in advance!


----------



## sicklewillow

@Xenia 

Is your game updated to the latest one?


----------



## absol

Xenia said:


> I really need to confirm whether something related to adoptions is a sign of a glitch or hacked/duplicated villagers...
> If it's a stupid question, please excuse me, first time adopting, so please help me out here.
> 
> I decided to buy Raymond, so I went to the seller's island to adopt him.
> Raymond was in boxes, packing, ready to move out, and after speaking to him, I invited him over.
> Then Raymond confirmed with Tom Nook he could move in, all good.
> I spoke to Raymond again after this.
> And then the conversation started from the beginning, and I was prompted to invite him again to my island.
> After inviting him again, the short cut-scene where Raymond contacts Tom Nook played out again.
> Then Raymond told me Tom said there was no spot available for him and sadly he couldn't go with me.
> I freaked out and contacted the seller about this, and he told me that Raymond is just forgetful.
> That since my invitation during the first conversation was successful, the plot was filled because he was moving in.
> I went back to my island, and the plot was properly sold to Raymond, but the whole thing scared me.
> 
> Is what I experienced with the repeated conversation pattern normal every time you go to adopt a villager from another island?
> Or is this repeated pattern a sign that I adopted a hacked/duplicated Raymond?
> I have only invited villagers during mystery island tours before, and the conversation pattern is normal there, so I'm worried.
> I really need to know this, this was my first time adopting a villager and I have no other way of finding out, thanks in advance!



I read somewhere on here that one sign of a bugged villager is that they ask you to move again when you've already invited them once.
here someone said that


----------



## Relicum_

Xenia said:


> I really need to confirm whether something related to adoptions is a sign of a glitch or hacked/duplicated villagers...
> If it's a stupid question, please excuse me, first time adopting, so please help me out here.
> 
> I decided to buy Raymond, so I went to the seller's island to adopt him.
> Raymond was in boxes, packing, ready to move out, and after speaking to him, I invited him over.
> Then Raymond confirmed with Tom Nook he could move in, all good.
> I spoke to Raymond again after this.
> And then the conversation started from the beginning, and I was prompted to invite him again to my island.
> After inviting him again, the short cut-scene where Raymond contacts Tom Nook played out again.
> Then Raymond told me Tom said there was no spot available for him and sadly he couldn't go with me.
> I freaked out and contacted the seller about this, and he told me that Raymond is just forgetful.
> That since my invitation during the first conversation was successful, the plot was filled because he was moving in.
> I went back to my island, and the plot was properly sold to Raymond, but the whole thing scared me.
> 
> Is what I experienced with the repeated conversation pattern normal every time you go to adopt a villager from another island?
> Or is this repeated pattern a sign that I adopted a hacked/duplicated Raymond?
> I have only invited villagers during mystery island tours before, and the conversation pattern is normal there, so I'm worried.
> I really need to know this, this was my first time adopting a villager and I have no other way of finding out, thanks in advance!



This was a sign of the glitch where their house would randomly show they moved out, but that should have been patched with the latest update?


----------



## Xenia

sicklewillow said:


> @Xenia
> 
> Is your game updated to the latest one?



Yes, it is updated, although because I was time travelling prior to the adoption, the date was a few days back, I didn't TT anymore after the adoption, it's just the date is 19th of this month for example, that's all. I got so scared that I didn't even fast forward a day.


----------



## cony

Xenia said:


> I really need to confirm whether something related to adoptions is a sign of a glitch or hacked/duplicated villagers...
> If it's a stupid question, please excuse me, first time adopting, so please help me out here.
> 
> I decided to buy Raymond, so I went to the seller's island to adopt him.
> Raymond was in boxes, packing, ready to move out, and after speaking to him, I invited him over.
> Then Raymond confirmed with Tom Nook he could move in, all good.
> I spoke to Raymond again after this.
> And then the conversation started from the beginning, and I was prompted to invite him again to my island.
> After inviting him again, the short cut-scene where Raymond contacts Tom Nook played out again.
> Then Raymond told me Tom said there was no spot available for him and sadly he couldn't go with me.
> I freaked out and contacted the seller about this, and he told me that Raymond is just forgetful.
> That since my invitation during the first conversation was successful, the plot was filled because he was moving in.
> I went back to my island, and the plot was properly sold to Raymond, but the whole thing scared me.
> 
> Is what I experienced with the repeated conversation pattern normal every time you go to adopt a villager from another island?
> Or is this repeated pattern a sign that I adopted a hacked/duplicated Raymond?
> I have only invited villagers during mystery island tours before, and the conversation pattern is normal there, so I'm worried.
> I really need to know this, this was my first time adopting a villager and I have no other way of finding out, thanks in advance!



I experience this when I adopt or tried to adopt a villager,  except that instead of Tom Nook saying no spot available anymore,
the same successful invite scene keep plays out. Next few days I got the "I've moved out" glitch. I managed to fix the
glitch plot/house but the villager was gone for good. According to animalcrossingworld the glitch was fixed in the latest update.


----------



## Xenia

cony said:


> I experience this when I adopt or tried to adopt a villager,  except that instead of Tom Nook saying no spot available anymore,
> the same successful invite scene keep plays out. Next few days I got the "I've moved out" glitch. I managed to fix the
> glitch plot/house but the villager was gone for good. According to animalcrossingworld the glitch was fixed in the latest update.



Sorry to trouble you, but could you please tell me how I can fix the glitch house/plot if I need to later on? I don't mind losing the villager, does anything other than losing the villager occur, like corrupt save data, loss of inventory items or bells? I have the latest update, but I'm asking just in case there is anything else I should look out for. Much obliged for your help!


----------



## cony

Nope, from my experience, nothing else happens, no corrupt save data, loss of any items or bells. Just the "I've moved out" 
glitch house/plot. I got lucky and the house/plot disappear just by playing normally in just two or three days after it happened.
Though I've read that for some people it takes a long time for the house/plot to disappear by itself. From what I know there
are two ways, one is by using amibo and another is to TT. I'm not sure if external link is allowed here but you can search the
video on how to fix it on youtube. Just search "I've moved out", should be the first video.


----------



## Relicum_

Xenia said:


> Sorry to trouble you, but could you please tell me how I can fix the glitch house/plot if I need to later on? I don't mind losing the villager, does anything other than losing the villager occur, like corrupt save data, loss of inventory items or bells? I have the latest update, but I'm asking just in case there is anything else I should look out for. Much obliged for your help!


I've heard some people say starting a new day deleted the plot for them, you could try TTing one day forward?


----------



## Xenia

Relicum_ said:


> I've heard some people say starting a new day deleted the plot for them, you could try TTing one day forward?



I appreciate your help, I'm doing just that, progressing one day at a time, TTing one day forward little by little, he is absolutely fine, no need for drastic measures yet, the unboxing and settling in progressed smoothly, I talked to him lots, seemed fine, his house is legit, his name on the house properly written, talked to him about various things, he even did chores and stuff, gardening, exploring, eating sandwiches, smelling flowers etc. I'm keeping it slow, TTing forward slowly and making sure I interact with him, at this point it's like an experiment for me, I want to see how far it will go, and if the recent update patch was enough to save me from the house plot glitch...I'm lucky to have villagers I'm not really attached to, except for maybe Marina, so I can walk through this whole thing relatively calmly. Received a few of my fave amiibo cards too, but I won't use them yet. Thank you, and everyone else who helped me so far, I will keep you updated, still Raymond's first couple of days, will check the interior of his house too and everything, thanks again!


----------



## Relicum_

On the glitched exterior thing, I got Audie to move in with the correct exterior by waiting until the day with the sold plot appeared then TTing one day forward! So like others said, maybe not TTing between the day the original villager moves out and the day the sold plot showing up is indeed crucial to getting the correct exterior.


----------



## Xenia

Relicum_ said:


> On the glitched exterior thing, I got Audie to move in with the correct exterior by waiting until the day with the sold plot appeared then TTing one day forward! So like others said, maybe not TTing between the day the original villager moves out and the day the sold plot showing up is indeed crucial to getting the correct exterior.



Seeing as my Raymond's house interior, exterior, his behavior and everything seem to remain normal even after a few days (I'm TTing one day at a time forward only, because I'm still a few days in the past until I reach present day), I think the patch update might have fixed everything, will know for sure by the end of the day. The key is definitely to be cautious about how you TT though, as you said, I'm staying away from backwards TT for sure.


----------



## Blueskyy

I had someone come adopt Fang when In boxes and Fang was crafting on an invisible table instead of sweeping. Still moved out no problem.


----------



## JiOwae

AndyP08 said:


> I had someone come adopt Fang when In boxes and Fang was crafting on an invisible table instead of sweeping. Still moved out no problem.


This happened to me as well for 2-3 villagers that I was getting from someone who got them via amiibo + got them to moved naturally, a month ago. It's just a little bug and it's totally safe, not glitched !


----------



## Blueskyy

JiOwae said:


> This happened to me as well for 2-3 villagers that I was getting from someone who got them via amiibo + got them to moved naturally, a month ago. It's just a little bug and it's totally safe, not glitched !


Yeah I can confirm that too. The dialogue for moving out went normally for the person adopting him!


----------



## Iris_T

Relicum_ said:


> On the glitched exterior thing, I got Audie to move in with the correct exterior by waiting until the day with the sold plot appeared then TTing one day forward! So like others said, maybe not TTing between the day the original villager moves out and the day the sold plot showing up is indeed crucial to getting the correct exterior.



Hope it works like that, I got this exterior glitch with the last campsite visitor I adopted and while she's not a permanent addition to my island I rather have it fixed...


----------



## Aubrey895

Xenia said:


> I really need to confirm whether something related to adoptions is a sign of a glitch or hacked/duplicated villagers...
> If it's a stupid question, please excuse me, first time adopting, so please help me out here.
> 
> I decided to buy Raymond, so I went to the seller's island to adopt him.
> Raymond was in boxes, packing, ready to move out, and after speaking to him, I invited him over.
> Then Raymond confirmed with Tom Nook he could move in, all good.
> I spoke to Raymond again after this.
> And then the conversation started from the beginning, and I was prompted to invite him again to my island.
> After inviting him again, the short cut-scene where Raymond contacts Tom Nook played out again.
> Then Raymond told me Tom said there was no spot available for him and sadly he couldn't go with me.
> I freaked out and contacted the seller about this, and he told me that Raymond is just forgetful.
> That since my invitation during the first conversation was successful, the plot was filled because he was moving in.
> I went back to my island, and the plot was properly sold to Raymond, but the whole thing scared me.
> 
> Is what I experienced with the repeated conversation pattern normal every time you go to adopt a villager from another island?
> Or is this repeated pattern a sign that I adopted a hacked/duplicated Raymond?
> I have only invited villagers during mystery island tours before, and the conversation pattern is normal there, so I'm worried.
> I really need to know this, this was my first time adopting a villager and I have no other way of finding out, thanks in advance!


This is the same thing that happened when I got Judy. It freaked me out but she moved in just fine.


----------



## Llunavale

Centuria said:


> You can't TT when you're moving people in with amiibos.
> Not sure if this happens elsewise too, but this absolutely happens with amiibos nearly every time, practically guaranteed.


Has this been fixed since you posted? I've had no issue moving villagers out with amiibo and getting the correct exterior?

Example - if I move out Jay with Marshal and someone takes Jay, the next day the plot will be fenced and the day after Marshal will move in with his exterior.

Does the issue you're referring to only happen if Jay gets voided?


----------



## Faux

Llunavale said:


> Has this been fixed since you posted? I've had no issue moving villagers out with amiibo and getting the correct exterior?
> 
> Example - if I move out Jay with Marshal and someone takes Jay, the next day the plot will be fenced and the day after Marshal will move in with his exterior.
> 
> Does the issue you're referring to only happen if Jay gets voided?



No, it hasn't been patched, and it doesn't matter how the villager was handled at move out.

It seems to only happen if you TT two+ days after moving someone in, but there issue isn't 100%. Seems pretty high if you do the TT thing, though.

I've personally had it happen without TTing two days, but most people only get it with two.

So basically TT at your risk, and be prepared to scan him in again if it glitches. It's not really a big deal though imo.


----------



## Xenia

So apparently my Raymond is free of the previous adoption glitches, seems like those were properly patched up or I was lucky, everything is as it should be, from his house interior/exterior, to his behavior and interactions, and he is not going anywhere, his dialogue patterns are normal, already done treasure hunting, gift exchanges etc. with him, and no glitchy behavior was detected.

If there is one small thing I noticed, at the beginning, he didn't have a lot of dialogue pattern variations, there were some repetitions in the things he said, and I was worried this might have been a small glitchy thing, but now that I interacted a LOT with him, he says various things like the other smug villager I have. However, I would appreciate feedback regarding villager dialogue patterns and variations, is it normal for them to repeat phrases at the beginning when you just get to know them, not constantly but enough for you to notice when interacting with them?


----------



## Faux

Xenia said:


> So apparently my Raymond is free of the previous adoption glitches, seems like those were properly patched up or I was lucky, everything is as it should be, from his house interior/exterior, to his behavior and interactions, and he is not going anywhere, his dialogue patterns are normal, already done treasure hunting, gift exchanges etc. with him, and no glitchy behavior was detected.
> 
> If there is one small thing I noticed, at the beginning, he didn't have a lot of dialogue pattern variations, there were some repetitions in the things he said, and I was worried this might have been a small glitchy thing, but now that I interacted a LOT with him, he says various things like the other smug villager I have. However, I would appreciate feedback regarding villager dialogue patterns and variations, is it normal for them to repeat phrases at the beginning when you just get to know them, not constantly but enough for you to notice when interacting with them?



All villagers will always repeat dialogue, pretty much forever.  Even after you get to know them, it's the same stuff.  Audie's did the strike a pose dialogue for me like 5 days in a row for the first thing she said to me, even now at the level where she mails me presents almost daily.

That's just the unfortunate nature of the game


----------



## cony

Centuria said:


> All villagers will always repeat dialogue, pretty much forever.  Even after you get to know them, it's the same stuff.  Audie's did the strike a pose dialogue for me like 5 days in a row for the first thing she said to me, even now at the level where she mails me presents almost daily.
> 
> That's just the unfortunate nature of the game



Yup, all my villagers repeat dialogue, even Raymond.


----------



## goldenapples

Is it 100% safe to adopt villagers who have the exterior house glitch? Is it official that it will fix it self when they move to your island?


----------



## Faux

goldenapples said:


> Is it 100% safe to adopt villagers who have the exterior house glitch? Is it official that it will fix it self when they move to your island?



Yep, this is safe, it's just an aesthetic glitch on the original owner's island.
Their houses' exterior resets, akin to how beginner villagers' interiors reset, when they are adopted to somewhere else.


----------



## goldenapples

Centuria said:


> Yep, this is safe, it's just an aesthetic glitch on the original owner's island.
> Their houses' exterior resets, akin to how beginner villagers' interiors reset, when they are adopted to somewhere else.


Thank you!


----------



## cainhurst

I'm so glad to see this thread has 'slowed down' since the patch! Part of me was worried that it would cause further complications, like one of the earlier patches seemed to do. I've been doing a lot of cycling and the only glitch I consistently run into now is the exterior one, which - as others have said - fixes itself when a villager is adopted out.


----------



## Thanedd

I don't know if the thread is the right one to discuss it but I still have a plot (the seventh I have built, the sixth was reserved for the first campsite villager) that is still not sold for 5 days now. Groucho lived in this house before but he has moved out since 5 days. I visited many mysterious islands but didn't invite any villager and I also didn't adopt one via amiibo. Will a new villager move randomly the next days or do I have to experience bugs when adopting villagers via amiibo. I have version 1.2.0 a. Thanks if you can help


----------



## Faux

Thanedd said:


> I don't know if the thread is the right one to discuss it but I still have a plot (the seventh I have built, the sixth was reserved for the first campsite villager) that is still not sold for 5 days now. Groucho lived in this house before but he has moved out since 5 days. I visited many mysterious islands but didn't invite any villager and I also didn't adopt one via amiibo. Will a new villager move randomly the next days or do I have to experience bugs when adopting villagers via amiibo. I have version 1.2.0 a. Thanks if you can help



There are no bug with amiibo villagers right now outside of the exterior glitch which you also have to TT to get.
That said, it seems random on how fast the plot will fill, but random move ins _do_ happen.

Your options are:
- Scan an amiibo
- Invite someone from a mystery island
- Invite someone from another player's island
- Let people visit you and pick up animals they've evicted without letting be adopted again ( aka pick up mystery villagers from their void )


----------



## Thanedd

Centuria said:


> There are no bug with amiibo villagers right now outside of the exterior glitch which you also have to TT to get.
> That said, it seems random on how fast the plot will fill, but random move ins _do_ happen.
> 
> Your options are:
> - Scan an amiibo
> - Invite someone from a mystery island
> - Invite someone from another player's island
> - Let people visit you and pick up animals they've evicted without letting be adopted again ( aka pick up mystery villagers from their void )



Ok thanks but what does TT mean ? Oh and I would probably adopt a villager from another players island as I don't have amiibo cards but I don't think it will make a difference. Ok I just reasearched it means time travel


----------



## Beccaaa

hey guys! i need help real quick! merengue is currently in my town and i’m planning on giving her to my friend. i’m using rosies amiibo card to kick her out. i don’t TT at all, so will this affect my island of my friend’s island? please let me know!


----------



## Faux

Beccaaa said:


> hey guys! i need help real quick! merengue is currently in my town and i’m planning on giving her to my friend. i’m using rosies amiibo card to kick her out. i don’t TT at all, so will this affect my island of my friend’s island? please let me know!



No, the glitch has been fixed.


----------



## JKDOS

Beccaaa said:


> hey guys! i need help real quick! merengue is currently in my town and i’m planning on giving her to my friend. i’m using rosies amiibo card to kick her out. i don’t TT at all, so will this affect my island of my friend’s island? please let me know!



Since 1.2.0, I have given away 2 forced out to villagers using an amiibo. In both cases, the adopters did not experience any bugs.


----------



## Aubrey895

Beccaaa said:


> hey guys! i need help real quick! merengue is currently in my town and i’m planning on giving her to my friend. i’m using rosies amiibo card to kick her out. i don’t TT at all, so will this affect my island of my friend’s island? please let me know!


I’ve given away 6 villagers I kicked out with amiibo. The glitch is fixed thankfully.


----------



## cony

I'm not sure if this is the correct threat/topic but I just let someone adopted a villager from
my island and after she left. The villager house says "I've moved out". Is that normal or a glitch...?
This is my first time letting someone adopt a villager from my island so I'm not sure how it goes.


----------



## Faux

cony said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct threat/topic but I just let someone adopted a villager from
> my island and after she left. The villager house says "I've moved out". Is that normal or a glitch...?
> This is my first time letting someone adopt a villager from my island so I'm not sure how it goes.



That's normal.  As long as the house doesn't stick around after the reset at 5 AM, you're good!


----------



## cony

Thanks! Was a bit worried since like 5 mins after she left via the airport my internet got cut off
before I can properly close the gate.


----------



## Hime-sama

What are the chances of it glitching now?
I'm moving in Punchy via amiibo so he's going to kick someone out and I plan on selling whomever gets kicked out.
I saw where people haven't had any problems but still I'm just a little worried tho.


----------



## KiraKitten

cony said:


> I'm not sure if this is the correct threat/topic but I just let someone adopted a villager from
> my island and after she left. The villager house says "I've moved out". Is that normal or a glitch...?
> This is my first time letting someone adopt a villager from my island so I'm not sure how it goes.


It is supposed to say that!


----------



## Faux

Hime-sama said:


> What are the chances of it glitching now?
> I'm moving in Punchy via amiibo so he's going to kick someone out and I plan on selling whomever gets kicked out.
> I saw where people haven't had any problems but still I'm just a little worried tho.



The ' I've moved out ' glitch was never because of Amiibos, so it's fine.
Your only risk at this point is skipping their unpacking day and having a stuck exterior, not much of a big deal.


----------



## Hime-sama

Centuria said:


> The ' I've moved out ' glitch was never because of Amiibos, so it's fine.
> Your only risk at this point is skipping their unpacking day and having a stuck exterior, not much of a big deal.


Oh okay so I'm okay has along has I don't skip to their move in day?
And it shouldn't glitch has long has I don't skip.


----------



## elo-chan

Alright anyone experienced this glitch? I was about to give Stitches away (he was kicked out via amiibo) but when I invited the person over to pick him up, she said he was stuck crafting DIY. I didn't see that at first when I checked, but then I restarted my game and its true, he's in boxes AND crafting? Wtf!


----------



## BeezyBee

Yikes! I was going to see if I could adopt a villager today, but now I may just stick to the crapshoot of island hopping.


----------



## Hime-sama

elo-chan said:


> Alright anyone experienced this glitch? I was about to give Stitches away (he was kicked out via amiibo) but when I invited the person over to pick him up, she said he was stuck crafting DIY. I didn't see that at first when I checked, but then I restarted my game and its true, he's in boxes AND crafting? Wtf!



Wow and that's never happened before has it?
Was the person able to get Stitches did the plot end of glitched?
Did he ever move out in the end?


----------



## elo-chan

Hime-sama said:


> Wow and that's never happened before has it?
> Was the person able to get Stitches did the plot end of glitched?
> Did he ever move out in the end?


It's never happened to me before. I TT'd forward one day and he had moved out. The person was unable to get him the day he was glitched-- I had to move him back in via amiibo and then kick him out via amiibo again. Only after I did that was she able to adopt him normally without issues. Just a bit of a hassle on the seller's part.

I just have no idea what prompted him to be glitched like that in the first place!


----------



## EuIetta

i didn't time travel but i didn't play on the day the plot was empty with julian's name on it, and now julian is in judy's old house. :/ will it fix itself if he goes into boxes and moves to a new island? bc i was planning on selling him.​


----------



## Khaelis

So, I went to adopt Audie from another user and I did the check that people did while the "I've moved out." bug was around and I had the option to re-invite Audie. We closed out just for safety, but second time around it went smoothly. Couldn't re-invite her from speaking with her over 15+ times.

just a head's up I guess.


----------



## Relicum_

EuIetta said:


> i didn't time travel but i didn't play on the day the plot was empty with julian's name on it, and now julian is in judy's old house. :/ will it fix itself if he goes into boxes and moves to a new island? bc i was planning on selling him.​


Yeah, they should appear with the correct exterior on the island they move to


----------



## Lokidoki

I think the campsite adoption is also glitched? Sometimes Isabelle says someone is there and there isn't anyone. 
Today i talked with Diana and she wanted to replace Knox which i said she could i tt to get her moved in but she has his house Exterior...
So i don't think i can let someone adopt her- do glitches spread? oof


----------



## Faux

Lokidoki said:


> I think the campsite adoption is also glitched? Sometimes Isabelle says someone is there and there isn't anyone.
> Today i talked with Diana and she wanted to replace Knox which i said she could i tt to get her moved in but she has his house Exterior...
> So i don't think i can let someone adopt her- do glitches spread? oof



Not sure about the missing camper, but you can't TT when you move people in, this is a visual glitch with no other issues.  Her house will reset when adopted.


----------



## Lokidoki

Centuria said:


> Not sure about the missing camper, but you can't TT when you move people in, this is a visual glitch with no other issues.  Her house will reset when adopted.



Okay thanks, that's a relief i know people want her in their towns rip


----------



## Streaks

I traded with someone today for a villager I wanted and something weird happened. I double checked to make sure the villager remembered me after they agreed to move and the dialogue started all over again including the cut to residential services. The third time I spoke with them they remembered agreeing to move just fine. Should I be worried about a glitch? I time traveled like a week (one day at a time) and nothing happened so far. His house exterior and interior seem normal too.


----------



## LyyC

Oh wow, what a surprise. I signed up yesterday to participate in some trades here and just found this thread.

I wrote the document in this post. I'm really glad if it helped people. Thankfully it's patched now ♡


----------



## NinjaNin

Friend of mine had two villagers in boxes at the same time and now one is stuck in a loop. 

Apparently if someone comes by and picks him up it will be fixed. Can anyone help please? It's Ricky the Squirrel


----------



## AC.Newbie

Yesterday I had Marina in boxes. Someone came to take her but her internet cut out. She then somehow found her open plot taken so she couldn't take her. Eventually I couldn't find a taker for her so I traveled ahead a day and got the "Tomorrow we say goodbye to Marina" message. Traveled a few more times and it just kept saying it. Eventually I found someone to come take her and that worked...


----------



## Dude_Skillz

Does anyone know why when you scan in an amiibo, they take the previous's resident(of that spot's) house? for instance, I kicked out Judy and sold her via Tasha amiibo, and it's Judy's house. I really care about this because Tasha's house is pretty special and gives off a kind of vibe.


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Dude_Skillz said:


> Does anyone know why when you scan in an amiibo, they take the previous's resident(of that spot's) house? for instance, I kicked out Judy and sold her via Tasha amiibo, and it's Judy's house. I really care about this because Tasha's house is pretty special and gives off a kind of vibe.



Just the exterior is the same, not the interior, right? 

If so, this is a known glitch that affects all campers, not just Amiibo. It happens when you mess with the "plot sold" day. TTing backwards, TTing forwards and skipping the "plot sold" day, or just playing naturally but not loading the save file on that day will cause the exterior of the camper's house to be the same as the previous house.

There's no way to fix this without moving the villager out and re-inviting them. Since you have Tasha's Amiibo, it's easier to do so.


----------



## Dude_Skillz

thanks for the note!


----------



## Hime-sama

So I kicked Cherry out via amiibo to move Whitney in and to give Cherry to someone.
So after Whitney told me she's moving in and that Cherry don't mind moving.
I went to talk to Cherry and she was in boxes so I saved and quit while I wait for the person to get in touch with me to come and get Cherry.

So when I got back on and saw that Cherry blinds weren't opened I then when up to her door and it said she's sleep don't wake her.
I thought that was a little weird but then again uchi villager's aren't up until 9:30 A.M.


----------



## cannolis

I have a question kinda pertaining to this. I have Marina in boxes right now, I had moved her into my island using her amiibo card. I don't want her on my island as much as I thought I did so I have Merry's amiibo card and asked her in the campsite if she wanted to move in and she is now going to move into Marina's plot in the next few days. My question is can someone still come and claim Marina without there being any issues or should I just let Marina go naturally?


----------



## Damniel

cannolis said:


> I have a question kinda pertaining to this. I have Marina in boxes right now, I had moved her into my island using her amiibo card. I don't want her on my island as much as I thought I did so I have Merry's amiibo card and asked her in the campsite if she wanted to move in and she is now going to move into Marina's plot in the next few days. My question is can someone still come and claim Marina without there being any issues or should I just let Marina go naturally?


you should be good. Ive adopted out many amiibo kicked villagers with no issues


----------



## absol

cannolis said:


> I have a question kinda pertaining to this. I have Marina in boxes right now, I had moved her into my island using her amiibo card. I don't want her on my island as much as I thought I did so I have Merry's amiibo card and asked her in the campsite if she wanted to move in and she is now going to move into Marina's plot in the next few days. My question is can someone still come and claim Marina without there being any issues or should I just let Marina go naturally?


yes you can
there shouldn't be any issues with that, many people (including myself) have cycled amiibo villagers in & out that way


----------



## cannolis

Awesome, thank you guys!


----------



## acnh.eclipse

Wrong thread!


----------



## Bk1234

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Just the exterior is the same, not the interior, right?
> 
> If so, this is a known glitch that affects all campers, not just Amiibo. It happens when you mess with the "plot sold" day. TTing backwards, TTing forwards and skipping the "plot sold" day, or just playing naturally but not loading the save file on that day will cause the exterior of the camper's house to be the same as the previous house.
> 
> There's no way to fix this without moving the villager out and re-inviting them. Since you have Tasha's Amiibo, it's easier to do so.


I'm never time traveling again until I have my dream 10, thanks for this warning!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon

Bk1234 said:


> I'm never time traveling again until I have my dream 10, thanks for this warning!



When moving in campers, TTing should be fine, but you just have to do it day by day. It's skipping the "plot sold" day that causes the glitch, not inherently TTing (TTing backwards is always a bad idea, though).

So after you invite a camper and a villager moves out, TT forward by one day (keeping in mind that the AC day starts at 5 a.m.). I'd recommend just going to the empty plot and, like, take a picture of it or something for reassurance. Then save the game, and you can then TT onward one more day to when the camper is in boxes to move in. After that, you should be fine.


----------



## Bk1234

Does the exterior glitch occur with adopted villagers? If so, is it the only glitch that surrounds adopting villagers? Can it be prevented?


----------



## Matt0106

I have Molly in boxes, but she was forced via a campsite visitor. Is it safe to put her up on New Neighbour Network?


----------



## Psyche di Stelle

Today my son adopted one character from boxes, confirmed and all. He TT a day forward and was surprised to find one of mine who went to the Void.


----------



## SRS

I hate getting voided characters that I didn't ask for! I've got Rodney and now Canberra both from people whose islands I visited over a month ago and I didn't invite either of them.


----------



## Bk1234

SRS said:


> I hate getting voided characters that I didn't ask for! I've got Rodney and now Canberra both from people whose islands I visited over a month ago and I didn't invite either of them.


Do void villagers come from friends or any random person?


----------



## SRS

Bk1234 said:


> Do void villagers come from friends or any random person?


I got mine from friends. I have rarely visited anyone just using a Dode code.


----------



## Lattecakes

Bk1234 said:


> Do void villagers come from friends or any random person?


Both. I believe they come from any island you have visited within a month?? Or perhaps the void keeps villagers longer than a month lol.


----------

